# NEW YORK CITY | Commuter Rail



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Grand Central Station - Do You Know When the Train Leaves?*

*Does Anybody Know When the Train Leaves? *
By GREG CLARKIN 
20 November 2005
The New York Times

IN the old days, they came north on the trains, shipped in boxes and sent out of Grand Central Terminal, and were tossed onto platforms for the ticket agent to dole out to riders on Metro-North. 

They are the pocket-size schedules often found in racks by the door or the ticket window of stations along the New Haven line. But that was back when stations had ticket agents. 

Now, with ticket machines replacing agents, some stations have gone months without the schedules. Commuters have become so frustrated that they have been returning from Grand Central and other stations with stacks of schedules and supplying the stations themselves. 

''The ticket workers have all been replaced by ticket machines, but they are supposed to have people coming into the stations and stocking them,'' said James Cameron, vice chairman of the Connecticut Metro-North Shore Line East Rail Commuter Council. 

Visits to 18 stations from Greenwich to New Haven this month found that the schedules were either hard to come by or nonexistent at a third of the stations. All the stations without schedules also had no ticket agents. 

At the bigger, busier stations like the ones in Stamford, Bridgeport and New Haven, schedules abound. At the moderately busy stations, the ones without ticket agents, like Old Greenwich and Rowayton, let's just say it takes a village to get a schedule. 

While the Old Greenwich station doesn't have a ticket agent anymore, it does have Jack Kennedy, who helps out at the newspaper stand by giving out schedules when he has some to give out. 

''We were out of schedules for six months,'' Mr. Kennedy said. ''Then they came out with the new ones and we never got any of those.'' 

Mr. Kennedy said that some commuters had been stocking the station with schedules, taking them up from Grand Central, but it is never enough. 

''These crazy people come in and grab them,'' he said. ''I don't know why you need more than one schedule.'' 

Rowayton is another station without a ticket agent, but it does have five people who try to make sure there are some schedules around. 

Dominick Tesauro, the parking attendant on the New York-bound side, keeps a stack in his booth. He gets them from an attendant on the other side, John Soltesz. So where does Mr. Soltesz get his supply? He or his partner gets them from the Darien station. 

Eventually, some schedules make their way inside the Rowayton station to the concession and newsstand operator, Bob Diroma, but even those run out quickly. 

Mr. Diroma said being able to pick up a schedule at his station was a perk for commuters. ''You can get them in the city, at Grand Central, but it's a pain in the neck,'' he said. 

Mr. Kennedy in Old Greenwich said he heard a barrage of questions about the missing schedules and he had a stock answer. 

''I tell them we don't have any,'' he said. ''Why? We never got any. Why not? Because they didn't come in. Call up the railroad.'' 

Dan Brucker, a Metro-North spokesman, said that any station with a ticket agent has schedules dropped off. There has to be someone there to put out the schedules, after all. 

According to Metro-North's Web site, only eight stations on the main artery of the New Haven line still have ticket agents. At many of the stations where commuter traffic is light, it ''does not pay to have a ticket seller there,'' Mr. Brucker said. 

In the last two years, ticket machines have replaced ticket agents at a number of New Haven line stations, including Old Greenwich, Noroton Heights and Greens Farms. 

So fewer than half of the New Haven line stations have agents, leaving 11 stations where parking attendants or newsstand vendors are taking it upon themselves to get schedules. 

Mr. Brucker said the vendors at those stations could request that schedules be delivered. A few days after an inquiry about the lack of schedules, Old Greenwich received a supply. 

Mr. Brucker also said there were other ways of finding what train to take. Metro-North's Web site ( www.mta.nyc.ny.us/mnr ) can help, as can the railroad's automated telephone number, (800) 638-7646. Schedules are also posted at the stations. 

''There are people who don't have a computer at home, but I think 100 percent of the people have a phone,'' he said. 

Mr. Soltesz said people often pulled up in cars to his parking booth at the Rowayton station and ask for schedules. ''They're taking a later train or an afternoon train, or something like that,'' he said. ''There's always somebody.'' 

The pocket schedules are produced by Viacom Outdoor for Metro-North and cost the railroad nothing, Mr. Brucker said. ''It is produced for us for free as part of an advertising vehicle,'' he said. 

Each one is loaded with ads for Broadway shows, restaurants and books. Fresh ones are printed at least twice a year when Metro-North fine-tunes the schedule of the New Haven line. 

_Pocket-Size, but Packed With Information _

HERE is a breakdown of New Haven line stations: the haves and have-nots of schedules. 

GREENWICH -- Next to the ticket window on the second floor are the racks for the schedules. A ticket agent, Scott Coady, is restocking them in a never-ending battle of supply and demand. 

''We usually have a ton of them,'' he said. ''But you put them out before train one, and by train two they're gone.'' 

COS COB -- No ticket agent, and the station is locked up after the morning rush. Inside, there is a small stack of schedules by the window. 

RIVERSIDE -- No ticket agent and a locked station with no schedules in sight. 

OLD GREENWICH -- Jack Kennedy's station. Lost its ticket agent within the last year. It is recently renovated, bright and sunny and out of schedules. As for the riders asking Mr. Kennedy about schedules? 

''They drive me crazy,'' he said. 

STAMFORD -- Busy with Amtrak and Metro-North riders and hundreds of schedules. 

NOROTON HEIGHTS -- No ticket agent here, but a few stacks of schedules are available. 

A woman boarding the 10:19 to New York said she liked to take a bunch to keep for visitors going into the city. 

DARIEN -- Has a ticket agent and plenty of schedules. 

ROWAYTON -- No ticket agent, but has its Team Rowayton of parking lot attendants making sure there are schedules. 

SOUTH NORWALK -- Lots of commuters and lots of schedules. 

EAST NORWALK -- Just up the line, a much different scene. No ticket agent here, but Belinda Ramos makes sure she has a few of the large accordion-like timetables available behind her coffee counter. She could go to South Norwalk and pick up a supply of smaller ones, but said most people just looked at them, picked their train and tossed them out. 

''They just grab them for no reason,'' she said. She hands out the larger timetables on request. 

WESTPORT -- Bustling station and a large rack for schedules by the ticket window. The ticket agent opens at 6:10 a.m. and adds to the supply. 

GREENS FARMS -- No ticket agent, but a small supply of schedules. 

SOUTHPORT -- Forget it. No ticket agent, no schedules. There is an old wooden rack with slots for schedules. Fliers for a housecleaner and a yoga instructor are stuffed there. 

FAIRFIELD -- Stacks of schedules next to the ticket window. 

BRIDGEPORT -- Plenty of schedules, although the ticket agent said she ran out of them all the time. 

STRATFORD -- No ticket agent. No schedules. A waiter at the nearby Shell Station restaurant produces a timetable upon request from the waiters' station. Appears to be a few kept under the napkins. 

MILFORD-- Again, no ticket agent. No schedules. 

NEW HAVEN -- A big, bustling station with schedules everywhere. A ticket agent said they never ran out. GREG CLARKIN


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

I can imagine how bad it can be without knowing when trains come. I think times should be set so that they come at the same time each hour (eg: 5, 20, 35, 50 minutes past the hour) so people can memorise the times. It works outside of peak and weekends here, but frequency is usually good enough to just turn up at the station at any time.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

That's interesting. I rode the Metro-North from New York to New Haven about a month ago.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

*New Bi-level cars for NJTransit*

NJTransit, New Jersey's commuter railroad has recently purchased new bi-level cars. They were manufactured by Bombardier. They're definately a departure from modern train design...


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

They are cool


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I dont like the plain metal outsides.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

No ofense, but why must all the trains and buses in the USA be so ugly?!
Really... I honnestly don't understand this. 

But I'm sure they are great trains and will provide a great service! kay:


----------



## PredyGr (Jan 11, 2005)

Are there any technical specifications available and interior fotos ?


----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

Interesting that you enter on the mezzanine level and either go up or go down to the seats. The regular bi-level cars made by Bombardier have entrances from grade (not elevated platforms) and then you go up to a mezzanine and up again to the upper seats.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

^^Yes. At first i though these were jsut slightly different but its obviously they more than slightly differ from the normal bi-level cars. If this because of higher platforms?


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

officedweller said:


> Interesting that you enter on the mezzanine level and either go up or go down to the seats. The regular bi-level cars made by Bombardier have entrances from grade (not elevated platforms) and then you go up to a mezzanine and up again to the upper seats.


Yes, but this is not an uncomon feature:










Picture taken from the Parisien RER thread.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

asohn said:


> They're definately a departure from modern train design...


What do you mean by that?


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

officedweller said:


> Interesting that you enter on the mezzanine level and either go up or go down to the seats. The regular bi-level cars made by Bombardier have entrances from grade (not elevated platforms) and then you go up to a mezzanine and up again to the upper seats.


The Kawasaki bilevels on the LIRR are the same way. NJT has both high-level and low-level platforms though (LIRR is all high-level), so I assume these cars can handle low-level platforms as well.

These could help alleviate the overcrowding into Manhattan until the new tunnel is completed, though I don't understand why NJT insists on buying new push-pull cars instead of buying some new EMU's.


----------



## manileño (Feb 25, 2005)

oh nice. this is a different system from PATH, no?


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^ Yes, PATH is a subway, this car is for the New Jersey Transit commuter rail system.


----------



## manileño (Feb 25, 2005)

oh the far-reaching ones. lol, i see. what about LIRR?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> ^^Yes. At first i though these were jsut slightly different but its obviously they more than slightly differ from the normal bi-level cars. If this because of higher platforms?


The trains are shorter and skinier than the standard Bombardier bilevels (such as the GO trains in Toronto). The cars have to be small enough to fit in the cramped century-old tunnels in NJ, including the rail tunnel under the Hudson River.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

manileño said:


> oh the far-reaching ones. lol, i see. what about LIRR?


LIRR is the commuter railroad for Long Island.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

manileño said:


> oh the far-reaching ones. lol, i see. what about LIRR?


The LIRR uses Kawasaki bilevels on routes in non-electrified territory:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> No ofense, but why must all the trains and buses in the USA be so ugly?!
> Really... I honnestly don't understand this.
> 
> But I'm sure they are great trains and will provide a great service! kay:



I was wondering the same thing. All these other countries have nice looking trains while....well let me say New York, New Jersey and the surrounding areas have ugly looking trains. Even Chicago doesn't look that appealing but they still have some style to them.


----------



## Roar/ (Dec 1, 2005)

Stunning, it is stunning.


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

How many tracks does the station have?
I think I remember a ridiculously large number like 100!

It's great by the way!


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Two photos I took in March 2000, when I got amazed by the incredible city NYC is:



Sorry for the bad quality, but these photos have been taken just now with my digicam from paper copies from traditional (chemical) film. (you can notice the shine in 1st photo caused by the album plastic)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice, even nicer is that it is used to go to Connecticut...

(booster shot taken)


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Doesn't the Metro-North railroad connect to Grand Central?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> ^Doesn't the Metro-North railroad connect to Grand Central?


It does, I accidentally forgot to put that "it IS used".

Grand Central can get you all the way to New Haven, 75 miles away.

...And eventually Hartford, if the commuter rail is done...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> its a nice station no doubt. The platforms are dirty as sin however


Yeah it's a nice station but I agree with your statement on the platforms. Nothing special about them even though for some reason I love the bland, dirty and grimy platforms New York City has for their trains and subways. The Metro North trains weren't that glamourous either but I still love them. It was a great ride to my birthplace of New Haven.


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

*New York City: New Penn Station!*

Timetable set for new LIRR Penn Station

*By Chuck Bennett*
amNewYork Staff Writer

June 22, 2006

Private developers and state officials signed a multimillion dollar agreement Wednesday on a timetable to convert the old James Farley Post Office into a modern extension of Pennsylvania Station.

The Related Companies and Vornando Realty Trust will oversee the $850 million transformation of the historic Beaux- Arts postal complex into a train station serving the Long Island Rail Road and New Jersey Transit.

Eventually, the station will take up to one-third of all passengers using the existing Penn Station.

"We are expecting to start work within the station itself by fall of this year," Charles Gargano, chairman of the Empire State Development Corp., told amNewYork. The station is scheduled to be open for business by 2012.

The private development team declined to comment.

Before work can begin, the project needs formal approval from Albany, although that is not expected to be a major hurdle.

The agreement does not include controversial plans to construct a new Madison Square Garden in the Farley Annex, located in the rear of the building between Eighth and Ninth avenues and West 31st and West 33rd streets.

"The only plan we are working on is the Moynihan Station project," Gargano said. He added that he shared concerns with some civic groups that an arena could overwhelm the station, but said he hasn't seen any proposals on the new MSG yet.

*Moynihan Station: Who's Paying What*
Private Developers: $313.76 million 
Federal Government: $115.9 million 
New York State Government: $85.8 million City Government: $154 Million 
MTA: $35 million 
Port Authority: $145 million 
Total: $849.46 million

_Source: Empire State Development Corp._

-- Link To Source --

-------------

*PICTURES:*









SOM/Archimation









SOM/Archimation









SOM/Archimation

:grouphug:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

wow... i like it.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, that looks great! Reminds me a bit of the Great Court in British Museum, and a bit of the Calatrava arch in BCE Place, Toronto.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

I was just talking about this a few days ago, very nice.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

So this project won't replace Penn station, it will only add to it. While the structure is stunning, I think this will make things a little complicated for rail passengers coming in on commuter rail and amtrak trains. How will you know if your train will arrive in the new terminal or old one, thus guiding you to which subway you want to catch, or what direction you want to walk?


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank God, this will allow them to replace the rathole once MSG moves.


----------



## Frank J. Sprague (Nov 19, 2005)

Old Pennsylvannia Station:


































1911-1963, _sic transit gloria._


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

The render of the new station looks superb. 

WOW


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

The original sure was beautiful. This new version appears to do a wonderful job of re-creating the exterior, and the all-glass skylights are a great modern touch.

:grouphug:


----------



## HeMo (May 8, 2006)

Old Penn Station the post office wre both designed by McKim, White and Mead. So there is some similiarity. Btw did I misread or is Amtrak staying in the old station?


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Arn't they going to knock down MSG and clean up the "RAT HOLE"?


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

The article mentioned that plans to replace Madison Square Garden are "controversial" does anyone know why? I don't understand how substituting one arena for another a block away would "overwhelm" a larger Penn Station.

:grouphug:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

The lower facade of the old Penn Station was absolutely stunning, but that raised section with the three (well, presumably six) arched windows really spoils the whole effect.


----------



## ardecila (Jul 7, 2005)

HeMo said:


> Old Penn Station the post office wre both designed by McKim, White and Mead. So there is some similiarity. Btw did I misread or is Amtrak staying in the old station?


Amtrak _is_ staying in the old station. Their platforms are set up beneath MSG/Penn Plaza, and they can't afford to shift them down the tracks to be beneath Farley PO/Moynihan Station. Seriously, Amtrak gets nowhere near enough money for proper operations and maintenance, let alone costly, unnecessary platform shifts. Hopefully, the city or state, or maybe federal, will give them a little extra money to fund the shift.



CharlieP said:


> The lower facade of the old Penn Station was absolutely stunning, but that raised section with the three (well, presumably six) arched windows really spoils the whole effect.


I disagree - the "thermine arcade" is a traditional feature of Roman bath architecture. It fits well with the station - the effect is better from street level. Google the Baths of Caracalla or Baths of Diocletian to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

HeMo said:


> Old Penn Station the post office wre both designed by McKim, White and Mead. So there is some similiarity. Btw did I misread or is Amtrak staying in the old station?


Amtrak would stay in the old station, and LIRR and NJTransit would move most of their operations to the new station.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

When is this going to happen, what are they gonna do with the Madison S. G.?, I honestly can't still believe that they destroyed a very nice and historical buildinbg long time ago, to build that horrible proyect that is now on top of the Pennsylvania Station. Anyway, apparenlty that's called progress in action.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

blaxxxbla said:


> When is this going to happen, what are they gonna do with the Madison S. G.?, I honestly can't still believe that they destroyed a very nice and historical buildinbg long time ago, to build that horrible proyect that is now on top of the Pennsylvania Station. Anyway, apparenlty that's called progress in action.


What they're doing is expaning Penn Station across the street, to what is currently the Farley Post Office Building. The new station will be built into this building (constructed in 1912 and designed by McKim, Mead and White - the same firm that designed the original Penn Station). This station will supplement the current Penn Station - Long Island Railroad and NJTransit will move into the new station, while Amtrak will stay in the old one.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

And I assume that once MSG is moved there will be an updated penn station to replace the current one. So, you will have two new stations, beautiful..


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

i was just in penn station last week

IT LOOKED HORRIBLE, OLD, DISGUSTING..


cool so now they have a new terminal and

i guess they are renovating the old one under MSG right?


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

aquablue said:


> And I assume that once MSG is moved there will be an updated penn station to replace the current one. So, you will have two new stations, beautiful..


Underground, I'd assume the existing Penn Station will get a facelift to tie it in with the new structure across the street. But i remember reading that MSG IV will be replaced with a skyscraper, so I don't think there will be any above-ground structure where the current Penn is.

:grouphug:


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome looking atrium!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

> (you can notice the shine in 1st photo caused by the album plastic)


I thought they were clouds...

I visited NYC back in June 2000. Amazing city - my first drop-off at Manhattan Island happened to be GCT, where my shuttle-bus from the airport arrived.


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)

Grand Central Terminal is used by highly paid American workers every morning. Metro North Railroad is the high-end railroad in the US and Scarsdale has the highest standard of living in the US.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful pictures! I love that building, it reminds me so much of a grander Union Station.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Any pics of the platform area?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Definetely one of the best stations worldwide


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Fantastic.

How many people use it daily? How many trains depart/arrive?


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

^^^^ 
ize
Covers 49 acres (20 ha) of land, 33 miles (53 km) of track, 44 platforms
Trains
660 Metro-North commuter trains
Commuters
About 125,000 a day
Visitors
575,000 a day [excludes commuters]
Cost of renovation 1996–98
250 million dollars
Retail Businesses
95
Oldest Business
Oyster Bar, opened 1913
Meals served in terminal daily
10,000
Percentage of trains on time
98
Items in lost and found
19,000
Most frequently lost item
Coats [up to 2,000 a year]
Return Rate
Over 60%, close to 98% for computers and iPods

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Terminal

The main hall is fantastic. I love it. Have you got pics from the platforms??


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

Poryaa said:


> Grand Central Terminal is used by highly paid American workers every morning. Metro North Railroad is the high-end railroad in the US and Scarsdale has the highest standard of living in the US.


I wouldn't agree that the Metro north is that high end, some of the trains are actually pretty filthy.

however wealthy the riders are depends on which zone they're commuting from. I can remember a few years ago there were more reverse commuters coming from manhattan and the bronx on the blue line (Harlem) than going in...but now I think there equal in terms of direction


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New York Commuter Railroad to Reduce Platform Gaps*

*Gap between train/platform to be reduced at 8 New York stations *
By VERENA DOBNIK 
18 October 2006

NEW YORK (AP) - "Watch the gap." 

Those are the buzz words that greet more than 280,000 commuters using the Long Island Rail Road each day -- part of a visible Metropolitan Transportation Authority effort to keep riders from hurting or even killing themselves by stepping into the space between a platform and a train. 

On Wednesday, officials of North America's largest commuter railroad announced that the LIRR will reduce the gap at eight stations, including the Shea Stadium stop in Queens. 

The death in early August of an 18-year-old Minnesota tourist, who slipped through an almost foot-wide gap at Queens' Woodside station and was struck by a train, has "expedited" MTA efforts to step up safety measures, Raymond Kenny, the LIRR's acting president, said after a committee meeting Wednesday at the MTA's Manhattan headquarters. The LIRR is a division of the state MTA. 

"We're asking the question, 'Is it enough?'" said Kenny. 

At the Shea Stadium station, where the gap measured 11 inches, the tracks already have been moved as much as 4.5 inches toward the platform, LIRR spokeswoman Susan McGowan said. Similar changes will be made at the Jamaica, Deer Park, Hicksville, Huntington, Merillon Avenue, Mineola and New Hyde Park stations. 

"These aren't necessarily the worst locations, but they're ones that in our measuring we have found to be out of compliance," McGowan said. 

At some of the LIRR's 124 stations, stretching from Manhattan to Montauk, the railroad is unable to meet its standards for the size of the gap -- no more than seven to eight inches -- because of the curvature of the platform. Those gaps are as wide as 15 inches. 

Officials at Wednesday's meeting presented various other measures aimed at preventing mishaps. 

Signage has been increased and improved to warn passengers, and the MTA also is bolstering train and station announcements to increase riders' awareness. 

Still, the measures do not prevent about 60 gap-related incidents each year. 

The worst was the death of Natalie Smead, of Northfield, Minn. -- killed after slipping through a gap and getting hit by a train as she was trying to crawl out. Both the National Transportation Safety Board and the New York State Public Transportation Safety Board are conducting investigations into her death. 

Last month, former state Sen. Carol Berman broke her ankle and hurt her ribs when she stepped off a train at the Lawrence station in Queens, straight into the gap. A preliminary MTA probe indicated that sun glare blinded Berman as she left the train, leading to the fall. 

And two years ago, former Broadway dancer Shelly Rann broke her neck and was left paralyzed after falling through at the Forest Hills station in Queens. 

The gap problem also faces commuters taking the Metro-North Rail Road to the city's northern suburbs. Warning signs and announcements serve as the basic safety measures at those stops. 

The LIRR Commuters Campaign, which represents riders, said it was about time the LIRR made some changes. 

"We're a little dismayed and surprised that the LIRR, after all this time, still has a standard larger than Metro-North and more than twice (Americans with Disabilities Act) standards," campaign president Peter Haynes said. "But we're pleased they're going to take some corrective measures at some stations." 

The Americans with Disabilities Act mandates that new platform work must have a gap no larger than 3 inches, Haynes said. 

In the city's subways, physical adjustments have been made at stations including Times Square and Union Station. The South Ferry station in lower Manhattan uses "gap plates" -- devices that electronically extend temporary plates from the platform to train doors. 

In Times Square, passengers using the "shuttle" train to Grand Central Terminal must step over the gap, but a metal strip just underneath catches any misstep. A big red "Watch your step" sign also warns of a "wide gap between car and platform edge. 

"I'm concerned about these gaps," said Susan Hannah, a Manhattan resident. "But to a certain point, people have to pay attention and take their own precautions. Government can't do everything for us." 

------ 

On the Net: 

MTA: http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

They should have already done something about the people who fall or get pushed in front of those trains. For instance the young girl who fell in front of the Metro North train at the Fordham station (this was only a few months ago). There are so many people, so many people all the time at that station and there were no witnesses I don't buy that, shit the MTA even has cameras at some of these stations shooting the platforms, I wonder if they ever review any of that footage.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

^^ I agree!

How was it possible that it was cosindered OK to have such huge gaping gaps?

:crazy:


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

Mind the gap!


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a few stations in Tokyo with decent sized gaps, mostly on curved sections where express trains also go past. They usually have some flashing lights under the platform and a recorded anouncement repeating over and over "Mind the Gap! Mind the Gap! Mind the Gap!"


----------



## gg4444 (Mar 15, 2006)

Some of the railway operators (Tokyo Metro, Seoul Metro & New York Metro) already put a mechnical device to fill up the gap during alighting and broading.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

15 inch gap? Wow....thats like an instant trap for a kid!


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

*Update on New York's LIRR connection to Grand Central and Second Ave Line*

The Federal Govt. has committed $2.3 billion to build a connection between the Long Island Rail Road and Grand Central Station. It also committed $693 million for the new Second Avenue line.

The LIRR project is already under construction; the Second Avenue line will begin next year. Both projects will be completed by 2013.

Here's the complete article from the New York Times:


*Long Planned, Transit Projects Get U.S. Help*
New York Times - December 19, 2006
By William Neuman

After decades of planning and dreaming by officials, two major expansions of the city’s mass transit system took important steps forward yesterday, with the federal government promising to pay billions of dollars for a Long Island Rail Road connection to Grand Central Terminal and for a Second Avenue subway.

Transportation Secretary Mary E. Peters said final approval had been granted to allow $2.6 billion in federal funds to be spent on construction of the Long Island Rail Road link, which will give commuters on the railroad a direct ride to the east side of Manhattan. Speaking at a news conference in the main hall of Grand Central, she said it was the most money the federal government had ever committed to a mass transit project.

She said her department had also approved $693 million for the new subway on Second Avenue. In both cases, the federal money is only a portion of the total costs.

Work in Queens on the Long Island Rail Road project has already begun, and the Second Avenue work is to begin next year. Both projects are to be finished in 2013, the Metropolitan Transportation Authority said.

The Long Island Rail Road project, known as East Side Access, will create a new spur from the railroad’s main line at Sunnyside that will terminate at Grand Central. In the future passengers will be able to choose between trains that go either to Grand Central or to Pennsylvania Station.

The project involves digging new tunnels in Manhattan and Queens that would connect to an existing rail tunnel under the East River, at 63rd Street. In Queens the tunnels would link up with the Long Island Rail Road tracks. Beneath Manhattan, the tunnels would head across town, turn south at Park Avenue and end about 150 feet below Grand Central, at a vast new underground concourse carved out of the rock.

Currently, the only Manhattan stop for the Long Island Rail Road is at Pennsylvania Station, on the West Side, though the railroad estimates that about half the 106,000 riders who arrive at Penn Station each morning are actually headed to the East Side. The new terminal would cut those riders’ daily commute by a total of about 40 minutes, officials said.

Officials say the East Side Access will also increase service and ease crowding on the Long Island Rail Road. By lowering the railroad’s use of tracks at Pennsylvania Station, it would reduce backups for other Long Island riders and also for Amtrak and New Jersey Transit commuters who use the station.

Planning for an East Side stop dates back at least to the mid-1960s. The 63rd Street tunnel under the East River was completed in the mid-1970s, but by then the city’s fiscal crisis had interrupted expansion plans. The double-decker tunnel has an upper set of tracks for subway trains — the F train currently uses them. A lower set of tracks in the tunnel were intended for the Long Island Rail Road but have never been used.

Plans for a subway line on Second Avenue go back even further. The transportation authority plans to build the subway in stages, with the first section running from 96th Street to 63rd Street, where it will connect with the existing tracks for the N, R and W lines.

Gaining federal funding of this magnitude is a lengthy process, often accompanied at incremental stages by announcements by eager public officials. But in the case of the Long Island rail project, yesterday’s event, at which Ms. Peters and Gov. George E. Pataki signed a ceremonial letter of agreement, was the final approval.

Known as a full funding grant agreement, it reflects a commitment by the federal government to pay a specific amount, in installments, over the life of the project.

In contrast, the Second Avenue subway project is said to be some months short of such a binding commitment. In saying that her department had approved $693 million for the subway, Ms. Peters meant that she would ask Congress to appropriate that amount as a kind of down payment, so that work can begin.

Ultimately, the federal government expects to invest a total of $1.3 billion in the subway project. James S. Simpson, the administrator of the Federal Transit Administration, said his agency was confident that final approval for the full amount would come through.

The Long Island rail connector has a total budget of $6.3 billion. A majority of the $3.7 billion not supplied by the federal government will be raised through the sale of bonds by the authority and the state.

The Second Avenue project has an estimated cost of $3.8 billion. There, too, most of the $2.5 billion not covered by federal funds will be raised through borrowing.

Yesterday’s event drew a gaggle of politicians and transportation officials.

Peter S. Kalikow, the chairman of the transportation authority, called it “an event that started in 1968,” a reference to the early days of planning for the Long Island Rail Road connection.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantastic news!

Good to see that the mugger that is Washington DC finally gives something to the city is bleeds like a sacred cash cow.

:banana:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Federal panel to study standards for rail platform gap width *
By MARK JEWELL 
12 February 2007

BOSTON (AP) - Officials are studying whether to set federal safety standards for the width of gaps between commuter rail passenger platforms and train doorways. 

A task force of the Federal Railroad Administration that reviews passenger safety will meet in Cambridge, Mass., on Tuesday and Wednesday to gather information and consider potential safety measures. 

There is no specific proposal to require a maximum gap width, agency spokesman Warren Flatau said Monday. 

The issue gained fresh attention after last summer's death of a Minnesota teen who fell through a gap at a commuter rail station in New York. The rail administration was reviewing the issue even before the death, Flatau said. 

Any policy recommendations likely would affect the nation's 20 or so commuter rail systems, including Amtrak, Flatau said. Subway systems do not fall under the rail agency's jurisdiction. 

Establishing and maintaining a gap standard is a complicated process because of variations among equipment types, track maintenance, track curvature and platform configuration, agency Administrator Joseph Boardman told a congressional panel two weeks ago. 

The Americans with Disabilities Act calls for a gap of no more than 3 inches. 

Depending on the equipment that a disabled person uses, gaps at different stations may or may not be surmountable, said Jennifer Dexter, assistant vice president for government relations of Easter Seals Inc., a nonprofit provider of services for the disabled. 

"There isn't a cut-and-dry answer on how big a gap is too big," she said. 

Among those expected to participate at the meeting are representatives of the rail industry and public transit agencies, including the Long Island Rail Road. 

An LIRR rail station is where 18-year-old Natalie Smead of Northfield, Minn., died in August. She fell through the gap and was trying to climb onto the platform on the other side when she was struck by another train.


----------



## Soxrok3 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Subway Line To Meadowlands (NY/NJ)*

Does anybody have an update on the construction in the NY/NJ area in the US regarding the new line that will service the Meadowlands and new shopping center (Xanadu)/Stadium?


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Soxrok3 said:


> Does anybody have an update on the construction in the NY/NJ area in the US regarding the new line that will service the Meadowlands and new shopping center (Xanadu)/Stadium?


I suspect, sadly, this line is just a pipe dream.


----------



## Soxrok3 (Nov 27, 2007)

i believe you're wrong. says the stadium website and drawings, there will, in fact be a train station DIRECTLY next to the stadium. if you check the website, you can see it for yourself. If anybody has updates, please do let me know or post some photos of the construction progress. I have seen first hand some of the progress they've been making on the stadium and new roadways into the Meadowlands complex and I'm sure they're making similar progress on the new track into the complex.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LIRR says platform gap fixes will total $46 million *
25 April 2008

NEW YORK (AP) - The Long Island Rail Road expects tightening gaps between trains and platforms will ultimately cost $46 million.

The figure emerged Thursday as the commuter railroad detailed plans to install metal plates extending beneath train car doors. The plates are among a variety of steps taken since since a teenager died after falling through a gap on an LIRR platform in 2006.

The railroad has realigned tracks, added platform conductors and installed wooden boards on platforms to narrow the gaps. The LIRR also has stopped opening doors at parts of some stations where the spaces are biggest.

There have been more than 800 gap-related accidents on the LIRR since 1995.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> *Federal panel to study standards for rail platform gap width *


For this 'to become' a federal matter, wouldn't you think many Stateside commuter operators oughtta first be darn well elevating their short platforms?

hno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The Bronx ​


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Its not NYC Commuter rail , but NY , NJ , CT commuter rail


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

That's a queer distinction you're attempting, considering that the riverside track to the filmed island platform is defined as being reserved for Manhattan-bound services originating from the neighbouring borough Bronx ...


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the idea of this thread. IMO commuter rail fits better here than in the "Railways" subforum separated by only country and not locale/metro area.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It hadn't dawned on me that some NJ Transit train filmed at Stamford, CT, must've been being leased ... I got to musing whether the constitution of greater NY's commuter rail network might not be radial after all 

_Was_ this the only city to ever have a nap car ledgered in a commuter-fleet roster


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> That's a queer distinction you're attempting, considering that the riverside track to the filmed island platform is defined as being reserved for Manhattan-bound services originating from the neighbouring borough Bronx ...


Which Manhattan-bound services originate in the Bronx other than NYC subway lines and gameday NYY shuttles?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Professor L Gee said:


> I like the idea of this thread. IMO commuter rail fits better here than in the "Railways" subforum separated by only country and not locale/metro area.


Nah, I dont think so. These services share tracks with freight trains.


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

krnboy1009 said:


> Nah, I dont think so. These services share tracks with freight trains.


I guess I'm focusing more on the services than the tracks they use. IMO Metro-North, Metra, MARC, et al. deserve coverage separate from Amtrak and CSX.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Theres Regional Passenger rail thread in railroad section for that.


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

krnboy1009 said:


> Theres Regional Passenger rail thread in railroad section for that.


My original point was that that one thread is for the entire US. Not each metro area's commuter rail systems.

I'd just like to see them broken out by metro instead of lumped together in one country thread, that's all.

But that's for the admins to decide...


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Is there a map, similar to the Subway map of all commuter rail operations in the New York City area?
Would a commuter who lives near Jamaica take a LIRR train into Manhattan etc, or are they more likely to take the Subway?


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

MelbourneCity said:


> Is there a map, similar to the Subway map of all commuter rail operations in the New York City area?
> Would a commuter who lives near Jamaica take a LIRR train into Manhattan etc, or are they more likely to take the Subway?


That would be a huge map, to be perfectly honest with you. You're basically talking about three systems that serve the area (LIRR, Metro-North, NJT). MTA, to my knowledge, only publishes separate maps of LIRR and Metro-North. 

The best that I could find that had all three systems was this fan-made map (credit to maps.complutense.org).

As far as what service would commuters tend to take from Jamaica to Manhattan, I'll defer to those from the area.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Huge? :lol: far from it ... years ago, the convergent interchange named Jamaica, located
on the east edge of the city (Queens), had only eight platforms ("tracks", sorry) ...
furthermore, all the green, yellow, salmon pink lines illustrated are more metro than
heavy rail proper:


^^ clickable...


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

That map's 2500 pixels wide. I call it huge. :lol:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.vosizneias.com/111068/20...-photos-throughout-evening-of-whats-happening


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ Jew York City! :cheers:

Please tell us about the pricing system


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Touring delegates from Montreal


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Touring delegates from Montreal


Was the NJT rolling stock in a joint order with the Montreal ATM?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

mopc said:


> ^^ Jew York City! :cheers:
> 
> Please tell us about the pricing system


Depends on how far you are going.

Commuter rails in NYC metro area charges higher fares than other parts of the country.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yes, true, although NJT's the one that virtually signifies a whole different country, right


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

krnboy1009 said:


> Depends on how far you are going.
> 
> Commuter rails in NYC metro area charges higher fares than other parts of the country.


Are all trains/routes sold as fixed-seat, scheduled services? I mean you don't just buy a ticket to ride in the system like the Subway, you buy a specific seat for a specific trajectory?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

mopc said:


> Are all trains/routes sold as fixed-seat, scheduled services? I mean you don't just buy a ticket to ride in the system like the Subway, you buy a specific seat for a specific trajectory?


Nowhere in the US, neither on commuter rail nor on intercity rail, do you buy a specific seat like you would for the opera (I'm not talking about overnight sleeper services, which might be assigned to a specific bedroom). 

For commuter rail in the NYC area, you buy a ticket that can be used on any train between two specified stations in either peak or off-peak (depending on the ticket) within a specified time (two weeks from the purchase of ticket for New York and Connecticut routes, although this will soon be longer). 

You're not guaranteed a seat, and in rush hour or on weekends, many trains are standing-room only.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

mopc said:


> Are all trains/routes sold as fixed-seat, scheduled services? I mean you don't just buy a ticket to ride in the system like the Subway, you buy a specific seat for a specific trajectory?


first come first serve.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Then whereabouts in the world is seat reservation obligatory on *true* commuter rail networks, services (i.e., I don't mean, e.g., commuting twixt Philly & NYC)?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

How safe are commuter trains in the NYC area?

I found the NYC Subway to be remarkably safe when I used it earlier this year. 

I wanted to explore more of the area by train but sadly didn't have the time. Any scenic trips in the area? Need something to do on my next visit


----------



## ill tonkso (Feb 23, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Then whereabouts in the world is seat reservation obligatory on true commuter rail networks, services (i.e., I don't mean, e.g., commuting twixt Philly & NYC)?


London commuter routes have them. Not all, if I go into Victoria I can reserve, not into Waterloo though.

Edit: just realised you meant you have to reserve, these are optional. My bad.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

MelbourneCity: NYC and environs is altogether a scene!  although, come to think of it, the Jersey side of things there could resemble anywhere around the continent (right? :shifty


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

MelbourneCity said:


> How safe are commuter trains in the NYC area?
> 
> I found the NYC Subway to be remarkably safe when I used it earlier this year.
> 
> I wanted to explore more of the area by train but sadly didn't have the time. Any scenic trips in the area? Need something to do on my next visit


NYC subway safe??? 0_o You were just lucky you didn't get stuck in a car with sketchy people or got mugged or pick-pocketed. 

The commuter trains are definitely more secure than the subway, usually because there are more train crew on board, and the class of travel is higher, and pricier, so the majority of your city thugs can't afford to ride them.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Were just lucky? :cripes:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

trainrover said:


> Were just lucky? :cripes:


lotta crap happens in the city. be happy if you don't run into it every once in a while.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Fan Railer said:


> NYC subway safe??? 0_o You were just lucky you didn't get stuck in a car with sketchy people or got mugged or pick-pocketed.
> 
> The commuter trains are definitely more secure than the subway, usually because there are more train crew on board, and the class of travel is higher, and pricier, so the majority of your city thugs can't afford to ride them.


What? That stuff is rare....and happens mostly at night...you make it sound like it happens on a daily basis and during the day...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

FanRailer, I didn't hide my giggling and snickering from the multitude of ridiculously tough-behaving passengers riding our el, plus nobody heeded my expressed reactions either ... show us sum real drama, right, although the whole ride was astonishingly amusing


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

I used the subway quite often at night & never had a problem. Granted, it was usually only in the Midtown area, the furthest trip I did was from Brooklyn back to Grand Central about 11pm on a Sunday night.

Didn't see anything too rattling. Definately not as many crazies and anti-socials as in Melbourne!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Fan Railer said:


> NYC subway safe??? 0_o You were just lucky you didn't get stuck in a car with sketchy people or got mugged or pick-pocketed.


Those commuter trains in Moscow are more dangerous. They beat up on Africans and Tajiks.

Also, in London underground, drunk chavs get into fights over birds and sports.

So I wouldn't say the NY subway is that dangerous.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Right. The scariest moment I had was being awakened outta my 5AM slumber in a deserted station underground by a mouse making the wrapper to the discarded candy it had found beside my platform bench crackle loudly as it struggled trying to lug its booty back into its mouse hole ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Nexis, you're keeping track of this?

The location of the proposed Morris Park MNRR station has been released.

http://mta.info/mta/planning/psas/pdf/MorrisPark_September2012.pdf

This is right up your alley.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:? Does anbody know the purpose of the short way stations in the tunnel, the tunnels weren't lighted the times I travelled through them?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Does anbody know the purpose of the short way stations in the tunnel, the tunnels weren't lighted the times I travelled through them?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Avenue_Tunnel_(railroad)#Abandoned_stations


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's








_These MTA Snow Trains Fight Old Man Winter with Jet Engines


_​


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*WESTPORT, CT | Commuter Rail*

Patch.com
http://westport.patch.com/articles/...bon-cutting-ceremony-scheduled#photo-13807356



> First Selectman Gordon F. Joseloff announced today that a ribbon-cutting has been scheduled for Monday, April 1, at 1 p.m. for the newly renovated Metro-North Westport eastbound station house in Saugatuck.
> 
> Planning and approvals for the project have been in the works for years. The pre-Civil War building includes new solar roof panels that also power new electric vehicle charging stations.
> 
> ...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone help me find info on the Portal Bridge project, and the efforts to bypass Harold Interlocking for Amtrak?

Specifically, are the Harold bypasses going to by underground, above ground, flyovers, or what?

Also, what will happen to the existing routings? Will they be retained for potential future use?

Could someone link to another thread if that thread has it?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

MNRR_0824 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

In the Hudson Highlands, where the cliffs jut straight up from the river, Metro-North's Hudson Line tracks sit on a thin rocky ledge that was blasted from the rock more than a century ago.

This scenic section of track just north of Peekskill is prone to rock slides and washouts and the tracks are monitored by a pair of thin wires that measure geologic shifts, one little slip at a time.

When the rock under the tracks falls away into the river, little by little, as it occasionally does, an alarm sounds and track gangs are quickly dispatched to shore up the rails by adding stone.

Now, as part of the Metropolitan Transportation Authority's Capital Program, an $8.6 million effort is underway to stabilize for decades to come.

Photo: Metropolitan Transportation Authority / Patrick Cashin.


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Nexis said:


>


Why do those silver electric multiple units have so many pantographs? There seems to be roughly one every other carriage. Do you guys use a really low voltage or something?


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

And I thought Sprinters were ugly...


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

MK Tom said:


> Why do those silver electric multiple units have so many pantographs? There seems to be roughly one every other carriage. Do you guys use a really low voltage or something?


That's Amtrak's Northeast Corridor. That section is electrified at 12kV, 25 Hz. I don't know the reason for the multiple pantographs.


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

trainrover said:


> Yesterday's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


World's largest leafblower.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> Is there any chance of MTA taking over or merging with LIRR and/or Metro-North and/or PATH?


zero.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Port Authority also runs the JFK AirTrain.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

This city's system has now suffered its 4th derailment since March hno:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ That was just a trash train.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

What kind of fare subscription is this "City Card?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ $4 for one-way travel within the city on the weekend (MNRR or LIRR):

http://web.mta.info/mta/cityticket.htm


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Just? :cripes:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Better 5 million train derailments where no one dies than one Lake Megantic.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Written as though goodness inherently valid hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery​*

Freight derailment on Metro-North Railroad Hudson Line by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Freight derailment on Metro-North Railroad Hudson Line by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Freight Derailment on Metro-North Hudson Line by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Freight Derailment Recovery by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line​*
*Daily Ridership : 125,000
Stations : 31 In Service / 2 Proposed*​

METRO-NORTH--9168 appr Riverside OB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--8935 appr Westport IB by milantram, on Flickr


AMTRAK--653 passing Cos Cob NB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--9255 (IB), 8741 at Riverside by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--9253 arr Westport IB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--8747 lv Cos Cob OB by milantram, on Flickr

*Upper Harlem Line​*
*Daily Ridership : 2,800 
Stations : 7 In Service​*

METRO-NORTH--228 lv Patterson OB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--6309 lv Patterson IB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--127 lv Patterson IB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--228 (OB), 127 at Patterson Siding by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--6316 lv Pawling IB. 2 of 3 by milantram, on Flickr

*Mid Harlem Line​*

METRO-NORTH--Southeast Yard by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--4263 appr Southeast OB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--4016 at Southeast. 1 of 2 by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--127 lv Southeast Yard by milantram, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Grand Central bound Metro North M8 from Fairfield to Westport *


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*North Jersey Coast Line​*
*Daily Ridership : 21,830 
Stations : 28 In Service/ 1 Proposed *​

Distant Train by jeffs4653, on Flickr


North Jersey Coast line : Long Branch Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Mmmmm... Lobster... by ns3010, on Flickr


Morgan NJ by F Rim (Ephraim), on Flickr

*Morristown Line​**Daily Ridership : 60,420 
Stations : 26 In Service / 4 Proposed​*

IMG_6493.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


Morristown Line Meet by Stefan Loeb, on Flickr


Brick Church Station by birambole, on Flickr


Under the Arch by ericwill, on Flickr


South Orange Station by dnj_Brian, on Flickr






*Newark Broad Street Station​*

110 Years Apart by ericwill, on Flickr


Newark, NJ Broad Street Station by army.arch, on Flickr


20100725 135 NJ Transit Broad St., Newark, New Jersey by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Northeast Corridor​*
*Daily Ridership : 113,700
Stations : 17 In Service/ 3 Proposed*​






IMG_5046.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_4249.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_4147.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3754.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3736.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_4041.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


Snow Acela by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3541.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3066.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


Good Morning Freedom by ericwill, on Flickr


Newark Penn Station by wdgca, on Flickr


HV-578348.jpg by HVargas, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor Railroad Bridge over Raritan River, New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr


3/6/2011: New Jersey Transit; Northeast Corridor; Linden, NJ by Philip M. Goldstein / BEDT14, on Flickr


Racing Cab Cars by mwnek09, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor at Rahway Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor at Rahway Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Train Monitor - Metropark Train Station by fronobulax, on Flickr


Southbound NJT NEC Train by fronobulax, on Flickr


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

NJ Transit double-decker commuter trains carries only seated passengers or is possible to travel by stand?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> NJ Transit double-decker commuter trains carries only seated passengers or is possible to travel by stand?


You can stand , but its not as easy as the single level trains...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

^^Of course... Double-decker carriages aren't designed to carry people standing. 

It's surprise for me to see the old Metroliner carriages in action by Amtrak yet...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Gladstone Branch​**Daily Ridership : 3,217 
Stations : 12 In Service​*

Murray Hill station, July 2010 by Roadgeek Adam, on Flickr


PICT1777 by Roadgeek Adam, on Flickr


090901_0924160 by cmrowell, on Flickr


IMG_6785.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr

*New Canaan Branch

Daily Ridership : 4,200
Stations : 5 In Service / 1 Proposed​*

METRO-NORTH--9144 at Springdale Cemetery OB. 1 of 2 by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--9125 crossing CT 106 n of Springdale IB. 1 of 2 by milantram, on Flickr


Gothic revival train station, New Canaan, Connecticut by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


New Canaan, Connecticut by Dougtone, on Flickr

*Danbury Branch 

Daily Ridership : 3,200 
Stations : 8 In Service / 5 Proposed 
Future Electrification @ 12.5 kV AC at 60 Hz​*

METRO-NORTH--CannondaleStation2_060810D by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--6304 appr SONO Junction IB by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--114 (IB), 130 at Wilton by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--OldLnPolesSOfWRedding3_060710D by milantram, on Flickr


METRO-NORTH--Bridge Over Simpaug Turnpike by milantram, on Flickr

*Waterbury Branch 

Daily Ridership : 750 
Stations : 8 In Service / 4 Proposed 
*​

METRO-NORTH--Waterbury Station by milantram, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pascack Valley Line

Daily Ridership : 9,480
Stations : 16 In Service / 5 Proposed​*​

Pascack Valley line @ Hillsdale by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Pascack Valley line @ Westwood Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


1968 EMD GP40PH-2 by busdude, on Flickr


Pascack Valley line at Westwood,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr







River Edge by pixelnaiad, on Flickr

*Bergen County Line

Daily Ridership : 4,305 
Stations : 6 In Service / 2 Proposed​*

Bergen Junction, Rutherford NJ by jeffs4653, on Flickr


HX Jacknife Draw Bridge over Hackensack River, New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr


Glen Rock Boro Hall Station by R36 Coach, on Flickr


Ridgewood Junction, WJ by jeffs4653, on Flickr

*Main Line / Port Jervis Line 

Daily Ridership : 14,697
Stations : 26 In Service / 3 Proposed​*

The Erie Depot by jeffs4653, on Flickr


Erie Moodna Viaduct by R36 Coach, on Flickr


Moodna Viaduct by jeffs4653, on Flickr


8:23 Local by Boris HD, on Flickr


NJ Transit Paterson station by R36 Coach, on Flickr


Then and Now, Lackawanna Passaic Station by jeffs4653, on Flickr



Upper Hack Lift by R36 Coach, on Flickr


Upper Hack Lift Bridge over Hackensack River, New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Port Washington Branch 

Daily Ridership : 51,400
Stations : 12 In Service / 1 Proposed​*

LIRR Port Washington Branch train at Willets Point by R36 Coach, on Flickr


Port Washington Branch Great Neck Merge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


1-IMG_1013 by EllisSimon, on Flickr


1-IMG_1031 by EllisSimon, on Flickr






*Long Beach Branch

Daily Ridership : 16,069
Stations : 5 In Service​*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Long_Beach_LIRR_jeh.JPG









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Centre_Avenue_LIRR_jeh.jpg


Long Island Railroad Bridge over Reynolds Channel, Nassau County, New York by jag9889, on Flickr






*Far Rockaway Branch

Daily Ridership : 9,016
Stations : 7 In Service​*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LIRR_Train_2820_leaves_Cedarhurst.jpg





*Atlantic Branch 

Daily Ridership : 35,600
Stations : 7 In Service / 3 Proposed​*

LIRR by rocketdogphoto, on Flickr


Atlantic Terminal exterior 1 by robbie.rosenfeld, on Flickr







Atlantic Terminal 6 by robbie.rosenfeld, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nostrand_LIRR_Station.jpg


LIRR_9694 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Raritan Valley Line

Daily Ridership : 12,113
Stations : 20 In Service / 7 Proposed​*

RVL Train 5737 at Old Mtn. Rd. by fronobulax, on Flickr


Mountain Road Bridge by fronobulax, on Flickr


Raritan Valley Line HDR 1 by bjacobsen311, on Flickr


Somerville Train Station by fronobulax, on Flickr

*Montclair-Boonton Line

Daily Ridership : 8,270
Stations : 18 In Service / 1 Proposed​*

Montclair - Boonton line at Bay Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


IMG_3385.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3684.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3877.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3430.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


IMG_3490.jpg by kc2hmv, on Flickr


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

LIRR stations don't have turnstiles like NYC Subway ones?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> LIRR stations don't have turnstiles like NYC Subway ones?


Nope


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Babylon Branch

Daily Ridership : 71,940
Stations : 14 In Service *​








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LIRRCopiaguestation.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wantagh_LIRR_Station.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LIRR_Train_853_leaves_Lynbrook.jpg


*West Hempstead Branch

Daily Ridership : 2,480
Stations : 5 In Service / 4 Proposed​*





*Hempstead Branch 

Daily Ridership : 12,986
Stations : 7 In Service​*













http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nassau_Blvd_LIRR_jeh.JPG


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Senator calls for probe of NY's subway and train glitches, especially derailments and delays*
22 July 2013

NEW YORK (AP) - Sen. Charles Schumer is blaming extreme heat for recent breakdowns and delays New York City's subways and commuter rails.

The Democrat held a news conference Sunday to ask the federal government to step in and find a solution to a problem he says is getting worse.

There have been at least three breakdowns in the past month. And slowdowns have affected Amtrak, the Long Island Rail Road and Metro-North.

The senator says federal investigators should be put in place to protect the systems from heat-related glitches.

On Friday, a freight train derailed on Metro-North's Hudson line. Metro-North spokeswoman Marjorie Anders says heat may have been a contributing factor.

In May, a Metro-North train derailed in Connecticut, injuring 60 people.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Main Line 

Daily Passengers : 120,348
Stations : 29 In Service / 2 Proposed​*

LIRR from Above by diffusedmind, on Flickr


handrails by IAmCatHobs, on Flickr


Forest Hills LIRR Station by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


LIRR @ Jamaica by Rick Chase Photography, on Flickr


LIRR Kawasaki Cab Car 5005 at Floral Park by Queens Surface 295, on Flickr


IMG_7911 by marsovo, on Flickr






*Port Jefferson Branch 

Daily Passengers : 31,390
Stations : 10 In Service / 5 Proposed​*

LIRR Port Jefferson Station by pseudoreal, on Flickr


LIRR M-7 by K_Gradinger, on Flickr


On Location: Port Jefferson by Hardcore Shutterbug, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:St_James_trainstation_0822.JPG

*Oyster Bay Branch 

Daily Passenger : 5,390
Stations : 10 In Service/ 4 Proposed​*

GEDC1524 by Roadgeek Adam, on Flickr


(New York MTA) 1997-98 EMD DE30-AC Locomotive #413 by tloganjr, on Flickr


(New York MTA) 1998-99 C-R Bi-level Push-Pull Commuter Car #5022 by tloganjr, on Flickr

*Montuak Branch 

Daily Passengers : 7,520
Stations : 16 In Service​*

P7210534 by bvohra, on Flickr


31A. The Montauk LIRR Branch by sr71dude, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hudson Line 

Daily Passengers : 43,076
Stations : 29 In Service / 2 Proposed​*






Metro-North southbound ducks under Broadway Bridge at Marble Hill by ovondrak, on Flickr


Amtrak "Hudson Limited" Empire Service by Camera-junkie, on Flickr

Hudson Line, Metro North by twelveicat, on Flickr

Southbound Metro-North Hudson Line by joseph a, on Flickr

Marble Hill train station, Bronx, New York, served by Metro-North Railroad’s Hudson Line. by jackie weisberg, on Flickr

Metro-North at Riverdale, NY by Mike Roqué, on Flickr

Metro-North at Spuyten Duyvil, NY by Mike Roqué, on Flickr

Metro-North Hudson River Line heading north, Hudson Highlands NY by jag9889, on Flickr

Metro-North Riverdale Station, The Bronx by ovondrak, on Flickr



*Harlem Line 

Daily Passengers : 44,509
Stations : 38 In Service​*

Metro-North M7 at Goldens Bridge, NY, 2012 by ovondrak, on Flickr


Metro-North southbound at Purdy's, NY by ovondrak, on Flickr


Untitled by *Bitch Cakes*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Bitch Cakes*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Bitch Cakes*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Bitch Cakes*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Bitch Cakes*, on Flickr


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, thank you to Nexis for that amazing collection of pictures. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

East Side Access, October 2013


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/01/travel/new-york-train-derails/index.html


> New York (CNN) -- A passenger train derailment in New York on Sunday morning killed at least four people and injured 40 others, two sources familiar with the investigation and rescue told CNN.
> The Metro-North train derailed at Spuyten Duyvil station in the Bronx, the New York Fire Department said.
> About 100 firefighters responded to the scene.
> At least two of the dead appeared to have been ejected from the train, one of the sources said.
> ...


http://www.nyctransitforums.com/forums/topic/43519-mnraccident-photos/
Contrary to what the article currently says, it appears the entire train is derailed. Sympathies and prayers to all those involved.








Photo credits to Trevor Logan.


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

First on 22 July 2013:


hkskyline said:


> Senator calls for probe of NY's subway and train glitches, especially derailments and delays


And then today: 


> A passenger train derailment in New York on Sunday morning killed at least four people and injured 40 others.
> The Metro-North train derailed at Spuyten Duyvil station in the Bronx.


Just a pure coincidence? :hmm:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/02/nyregion/metro-north-derailment.html?_r=0
> 
> *4 Dead in Metro-North Train Derailment in the Bronx*
> 
> ...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

A very sad day indeed. 

And just months after the New Haven line derailment.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

New York has a major commuter rail problem. I never take Amtrak north past NYC anymore after all these recent tragedies.


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

NTSB finds that the train was travelling about 82MPH on a 30MPH curve.

Source: CNN



> The commuter train involved in a deadly weekend derailment in the Bronx was doing 82 mph as it entered the 30-mph curve where it jumped the tracks, federal safety officials said Monday.


Full Story: http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/02/us/new-york-train-derails/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two videos from MTA about Hudson line service recovery:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

The route for Penn Station Access has been chosen for funding bid - along Northeast Corridor. Photo from Gov. Cuomo's Twitter page:


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any pictures of NYC Commuter trains, during this "Polar Vortex" ? 
How overground sections have been working during this period of freezing and snowy weather ?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Metro-North Snow Removal by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Metro-North Snow Removal by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


LIRR Snow Removal by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


LIRR Snow Removal by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The usually reliable Metro North is transforming itself into a third-world system.









"Attention passengers, due to a power surge there is no traffic into or out of Grand Central Terminal at this time" 

source: https://twitter.com/swersey/status/426524004225413120









source: https://twitter.com/marielitaa_x3/status/426532620957392896









source: https://twitter.com/jazzyd/status/426526042472591360









source: https://twitter.com/AROD19/status/426533857262055424


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Long Island Rail Road access to Grand Central Terminal*

Wall Street Journal
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304632204579339300970735952



> *Higher Cost, More Delays for LIRR Station*
> East Side Access Project, Now Years Behind Schedule, Could Stretch to 2021
> Updated Jan. 24, 2014 8:40 a.m. ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Metro North page on the status of the new M8 cars was updated yesterday. As of 2014.01.31, 300 cars are in service and an additional 18 M8s are undergoing inspection and testing.

http://mta.info/mnr/html/newM8.html


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Back from my trip to Secaucus Junction today on the NEC to catch some Super Bowl train action. Security was tight as hell. Got away with two clips on the lower level before heading up to the upper level. Security was screening EVERYONE, even people who were just going from lower level to upper level for a transfer. Was told on the upper level that I'd need to fill out paper work if I wanted to continue filming, so I figured given my schedule, I'd just leave and call it a day. Not a complete loss though. Got half of what I came for.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.thelirrtoday.com/2014/02/a-rough-night-for-njtransit.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

January progress of ESA:


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access: January 13, 2014 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ Why is there such a high ceiling?


----------



## ahqaf (Jan 5, 2014)

i don't think that.i prefer the idea of this post.Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

CNB30 said:


> ^^ Why is there such a high ceiling?


It will house tracks with platforms on two levels and a mezzanine between them.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Arnorian said:


>


Are incline lifts would be here in place?


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Woah, this is CRAZY AWESOME!!!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I had no idea it was such an enormous project. Great photos.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

They planning on switching all LIRR trains to GCT or some will still be going to Penn?


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Nouvellecosse said:


> They planning on switching all LIRR trains to GCT or some will still be going to Penn?


They will split LIRR service. Some trains will use the new ESA, while the remaining trains will continue to service Penn.

The new slots that open up at Penn can then be used by Metro North's New Haven line, with some trains servicing the new Co-op city stations via the Hell Gate line.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*NEW JERSEY | Raritan Valley Line*

Newark Star-Ledger
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...nyc_leaving_raritan_at_843_am_on_march_3.html



> *All aboard: First 'one-seat ride' to NYC leaving Raritan at 8:43 a.m. on March 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The largely unused Danbury branch of the Metro-North railroad is being replaced with buses in the off-peak hours following a criminal (terorrist?) infiltration into the signaling contracts that resulted in a deficient grade crossing system being installed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Curbed:



> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/...ts_sale_could_fund_penn_station_expansion.php
> 
> *Post Office Air Rights Sale Could Fund Penn Station Expansion*
> Monday, March 3, 2014, by Hana R. Alberts
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Of course, you've heard about yesterday's gas explosion in East Harlem. The fatal leak, which left two people dead, happened near Metro-North tracks. So let's see what's happened from MTA's side:


Assisting Customers at Grand Central Terminal by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

Crowds of stranded passengers at Grand Central:


Assisting Customers at Grand Central Terminal by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

At Woodlawn station:


Customers at Woodlawn by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Customers at Woodlawn by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

People are assisted to use subway instead commuter rail. At 233rd St station:


Customers Assisted at 233rd St. by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Customers Assisted at 233rd St. by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

And here is site of explosion. MTA was clearing debris while services were suspended:


Clearing Metro-North Tracks After Building Collapse by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Clearing Metro-North Tracks After Building Collapse by MTAPhotos, on Flickr

How dreadful was:


Clearing Metro-North Tracks After Building Collapse by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Clearing Metro-North Tracks After Building Collapse by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


Clearing Metro-North Tracks After Building Collapse by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ility-of-amtraks-nyc-tunnels.html?channel=542
> 
> *Report highlights vulnerability of Amtrak’s NYC tunnels*
> Thursday, October 02, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Time Leadger:



> http://www.timesledger.com/stories/2014/40/elmhurststation_tl_2014_10_03_q.html
> 
> *LIRR plans a return to Elmhurst after nearly 30 years*
> OCTOBER 2, 2014
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New Jersey Transit's Hoboken Yard 


New Jersey Transit Hoboken Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr



New Jersey Transit Hoboken Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit ALP45DP# 4504 parked in Hoboken Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Hoboken Yard Signal Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Hoboken Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Hoboken Approach 


New Jersey Transit MOW Crew on the Hoboken Approach by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit MOW Crew on the Hoboken Approach by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit MOW Crew on the Hoboken Approach by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit MOW Crew on the Hoboken Approach by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit MOW Crew on the Hoboken Approach by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Long Island Railroad at Atlantic Terminal​*


> Built : July 2, 1877
> Rebuilt : 1907, 2010
> Number of Tracks : 6
> Platforms : 3 Island Platforms
> ...





> Long Island Railroad Train crossing Reynolds Channel in Long Beach,New York


*Long Island Railroad at Long Beach Station*



> Built : June 1909
> Rebuilt : 1988
> Number of Tracks : 10
> Platforms : 2 Island Platforms
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## benjaminh (Mar 21, 2014)

New York Daily News article on NTSB findings regarding five Metro North accidents in 2013/14 that killed 6 and injured 126:
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ding-metro-north-crash-feds-article-1.1989796
Metro North's lax management is identified as the main contributing factors to the accidents, in particular the 2013 Spuyten Duyvil derailment.

NTSB press release here:
http://www.ntsb.gov/news/2014/141028.html

Brief summary of findings (from the NTSB press release): "In its investigation of five Metro-North accidents, the National Transportation Safety Board identified several recurring safety issues, including inadequate and ineffective track inspection and maintenance, extensive deferred maintenance issues, inadequate safety oversight, and deficiencies in passenger car crashworthiness, roadway worker protection procedures and organizational safety culture."

The NTSB specifically criticizes Metro North as well as the Federal Railroad Administration for not implementing recommendations made by the agency (again from the press release): "The NTSB has made numerous recommendations to the railroad and the regulator that could have prevented or mitigated these accidents. But recommendations can only make a difference if the recipients of our recommendations act on them."


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*NJT Raritan Valley Line one-seat ride expansion - Jan 2015*

Beginning Jan 2015, evening direct service from NY Penn Station to the Raritan Valley Line in New Jersey will begin. Currently, there are only five direct one-seat trains during weekday non-peak hours to and from NY Penn. Other journeys require a transfer at Newark Penn Station.

There will be four direct trains in each direction each weekday evening. No direct peak hour service is being offered due to capacity constraints in the North River Tunnels.

http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/2...ritan_valley_line_to_be_added_in_january.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Metro-North Railroad New Haven Line expansion - 2014.11.09*

New Haven Line undergoes an expansion next month. This includes:

1. Institution of off-peak half-hourly service on outer New Haven Line (Stamford-New Haven) during most periods during the day.

2. A new Saturday train will depart New Haven Union Station at 9:20 a.m., stopping at Bridgeport only at 9:42 a.m., before going express to Harlem-125th St (10:47 am) and Grand Central (10:58 am). This train also runs Sundays during busy holiday shopping period (2014.11.23 through 2014.12.28).

3. A new train will depart New Haven Union Station at 10:41 a.m. on Saturdays and Sundays, make a Bridgeport stop at 11:03 a.m., then go express to Harlem-125th St (12:08 p.m.) and Grand Central (12:19 p.m.)

4. A new train will depart New Haven Union Station at 10:46 p.m. on Saturdays and Sundays, run local to Stamford (11:55 p.m.), then go express to Harlem-125th St (12:34 a.m.) and Grand Central (12:45 a.m.). This fills a nearly two-hour gap between the last two weekend trains out of New Haven (currently scheduled at 9:46 p.m and 11:42 p.m.)

5. Currently on Saturdays and Sundays Waterbury Branch trains depart Bridgeport for Waterbury at 8:43 a.m., 11:41 a.m., 2:41 p.m., 6:41 p.m and 10:41 p.m. Starting 2014.11.09, an extra Waterbury-bound train is added and the Bridgeport departures change to 8:43 a.m., 11:41 a.m., 2:41 p.m., 5:41 p.m., 8:41 p.m. and 11:41 p.m. This introduces a consistent three-hour headway and the last train now leaves one hour later. 

6. Currently on Saturdays and Sundays Waterbury Branch trains depart Waterbury for Bridgeport at 7:10 a.m, 10:10 a.m., 1:10 p.m., 4:10 p.m. and 8:10 p.m. Starting 2014.11.09, an extra Bridgeport-bound train is added and the Waterbury departures change to 7:10 a.m., 10:02 a.m., 1:10 p.m., 4:10 p.m., 7:10 p.m. and 10:10 p.m. This introduces a consistent three-hour headway and the last train now leaves two hours later. Plus, that 10:02 a.m. Waterbury departure, which arrives in Bridgeport at 10:57 a.m., has a connection to the new 10:41 a.m. super-express out of New Haven, stopping in Bridgeport at 11:03 a.m.

7. On weekdays, a new train will leave Grand Central at 6:35 p.m., stopping at Harlem-125th St (6:45 p.m.), then running express to Greenwich (7:15 p.m.), Stamford (7:23 p.m), and after Stamford running local to South Norwalk (7:42 p.m.)

http://www.mta.info/press-release/metro-north/november-9-schedule-change-adds-new-haven-line-service


----------



## Dofin (Nov 6, 2014)

I currently work on Hudson yards on the casing project with perini and i worked over at ESA with superior doing shotcrete. Do you guys have any questions?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

With respect to ESA, what was it like to be working on something that will not be complete within your lifetime and possibly never? Did that ever come up in conversation between the various guys on the job?


----------



## Dofin (Nov 6, 2014)

Odd question but the truth is we were just focused on what we were doing (CQ32) which was the Sunny Side Yard project posted above. The goal of a GC is to build what was given to us well, on time and make money on it. if the owner cant get their shit together it really isn't our problem. Superior is out of there already and moved onto the caverns in MH (CMO5 CMO6). Personally the coolest thing id like to see is the day we're allowed to drop a TBM in and cross the Hudson on the Amtrak project. We're about to start phase 2 on that project and go under 11th ave but the contract hasn't been officially awarded so I'm not sure what I should or shouldn't say about that.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dofin said:


> the caverns in MH (CMO5 CMO6)


that's the new LIRR platforms deep under GCT?


----------



## Dofin (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah. I guess they were broken up into a bunch of smaller (but still huge dollar value) contracts and put out for bid. I know Frontier Kemper is doing 6 as the GC, which is a subsidiary of my company. I think micheals has the other one. CMO13? i think is coming out next. I've been on hudson yards for the last year though so its hard for me to tell you exactly whats going on with ESA though. Our sub did almost hit a train last week doing dewatering at CQ though. That was a rough one. 
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...-error-faulty-equipment-mta-article-1.1995113


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Long Island Railroad West Side Yard


LIRR Holding yard W of Penn Station by punkrawker4783, on Flickr


LIRR Holding yard W of Penn Station by punkrawker4783, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Grand Central Terminal


Grand Central Terminal in Midtown Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Grand Central Terminal in Midtown Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Grand Central Terminal in Midtown Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Grand Central Terminal in Midtown Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Grand Central Terminal in Midtown Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*status of M8 cars on Metro-North New Haven Line*

405 M8 rail cars were ordered from Kawasaki. The first 38 were built in Kobe, the rest in Lincoln, Nebraska. As of 2014.11.10:



> Delivered to New Haven Yard: 385 (total)
> Under Inspection and Testing by Kawasaki Rail Car, Inc.: 11 (includes 7 single cars)
> Conditionally Accepted by Metro-North Railroad for Service: 374
> Information Provided: 11/10/14


5 new rail cars were delivered to Metro North over the course of the past month. 

updated information:


> *More M8s In Service (effective with the November 9, 2014 Timetable)*
> 
> Nearly all New Haven Line trains are operating with M8s. Generally, 94% of the main line electric trains are M8s and 100% of regularly scheduled weekend main line electric trains are M8s. However, four of the special weekend "shoppers' specials" that operate between 11/22 and 12/28 will consist of the older equipment.
> 
> ...


source: http://m.mta.info/mt/web.mta.info/mnr/html/newM8.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Restoration of weekend service to West Hempstead Branch (LIRR)*

In Sept 2010, the MTA instituted budget cutbacks that included getting rid of all weekend service on its West Hempstead Branch.









http://www.newsday.com/long-island/nassau/an-empty-feeling-on-lirr-s-west-hempstead-branch-1.2301080

Beginning 2014.11.22, weekend service will be restored. The new schedule is below:









http://web.mta.info/lirr/Timetable/

All trains will run from W Hempstead to Valley Stream. There will be no direct service to NYC. Weekday peak-hour trains generally run between Atlantic Terminal (Brooklyn) and W Hempstead.

What this means is that LIRR will run 7-day service to each of its stations in Nassau and Suffolk counties (except Belmont Park) from 2014.11.22 through 2014.11.30 (Ronkonkoma-Greenport section of Ronkonkoma Branch reverts to weekday-only service beginning December). The two stations in Long Island City, Queens are not served on weekends.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Metro North Harlem Line at Fleetwood Station


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

2 Generations of Trains at Grand Central Terminal


Metro North Shoreliner & M8 at Grand Central Terminal by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Metro North M2 & M8 at Grand Central Terminal by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street


Early Evening Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Evening Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Evening Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Evening Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Evening Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Evening Rush Hour at Harlem-125th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> Metro-North's Danbury Line improvements getting back on track
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ctpost.com/local/article/Metro-North-s-Danbury-Line-improvements-getting-6006976.php#photo-7368399


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Current , _Proposed / Planned or *Under Construction*_

*The Map*

*New Jersey Transit*

*New York Division *

*In Service :Northeast Corridor*-- Electric EMU & Push-Pulls at 12.5kV/25Hz , Proposed Upgrade to 25kV/60Hz
Trenton
Hamilton
Princeton JCT
_Monmouth JCT
North Brunswick_ 
Jersey Ave 
New Brunswick
Edison
Metuchen
Metropark
Rahway
Linden
Midtown Elizabeth
North Elizabeth
Newark International Airport
_South Street - Newark_
Newark Penn station
Secaucus JCT
New York Penn 

*In Service :North Jersey Coast line* -- Electric EMU between New York & South Amboy at 12.5kV/25Hz, Electric Push Pull between New York & Long Branch at 25kV/60Hz & Diesel Push-Pull Between Hoboken & Bay Head 
Bay Head
Point Pleasant Beach
Manasquan
Spring Lake
Belmar
Bradley Beach
Asbury Park
Allenhurst
Elberon
Long Branch
Monmouth Park
Little Silver
Red Bank
Middletown
Hazlet
Aberdeen-Matawan
_Laurence Harbor_
South Amboy
Perth Amboy
Woodbridge
Avenel
Rahway
Linden
Broad St. Elizabeth
North Elizabeth
Newark International Airport 
_South Street_
Newark Penn
Secaucus Junction
New York Penn Station
Hoboken (Limited Offpeak)

*Proposed : Jamesburg Branch* -- Electric EMU Trains at 25kV/60Hz
_Lakehurst
Lakewood
Howell - Glen Road
Farmingdale
Freehold - Route 33
Freehold Town Center
Englishtown
Jamesburg
Monmouth Junction
North Brunswick_
Jersey Ave 
New Brunswick
Edison
Metuchen
Metropark
Rahway
Linden
Midtown Elizabeth
Newark International Airport
Newark Penn station
Secaucus JCT
New York Penn 

*Proposed : Red Bank Branch*-- Electric EMU Trains at 25kV/60Hz
_Lakehurst
Lakewood
Howell - Glen Road
Farmingdale
Howell - Route 33
Eatontown_
Red Bank
Middletown
Hazlet
Aberdeen-Matawan
_Laurence Harbor_
South Amboy
Perth Amboy
Woodbridge
Avenel
Rahway
Linden
Broad St. Elizabeth
Newark International Airport
Newark Penn
Hoboken 

*Proposed : South Amboy Branch * -- Electric / EMU Trains at 25kV/60Hz
_Bordentown
Yardville
Robbinsville
Hightstown
Rossmoor
Spotswood
East Brunswick - Route 18
Madison Park
South Amboy JCT_
Perth Amboy
Woodbridge
Avenel
Rahway
Linden
Broad St. Elizabeth
North Elizabeth
Newark International Airport
_South Street - Newark_
Newark Penn
Hoboken 

*Proposed : Jersey Avenue *-- Dual Mode Electric / Diesel Push Pulls , Electric from New York to Jersey Ave & Diesel Jersey Ave to West Trenton 
_West Trenton Transit Center
I-95 Park / Ride
Pennington
Hopewell
Belle Mead
Hillsborough
Millstone
Franklin
New Brunswick - Lincoln Highway_
Jersey Ave Transit Center
New Brunswick
Edison
Metuchen
Metropark
Rahway
Linden
Midtown Elizabeth
Newark International Airport
Newark Penn station
Secaucus JCT
New York Penn 

*Proposed : Forked River Branch* -- Diesel / Electric , Diesel on the Forked River Branch (Limited Service)
_Forked River
Bayville
Toms River
Holiday City - Berkeley 
Lakehurst
Lakewood
Eatontown_
Red Bank
Middletown
Hazlet
Aberdeen-Matawan
_Laurence Harbor_
South Amboy
Perth Amboy
Woodbridge
Newark International Airport
Newark Penn
Hoboken

*Proposed : Atlantic Highlands Branch* -- Electric / EMU Trains at 25kV/60Hz
_Atlantic Highlands Transit Center
Leonardo 
Port Monmouth
Keansburg
Union Beach
Keyport_
Aberdeen-Matawan
South Amboy
Perth Amboy
Woodbridge
Newark International Airport
Newark Penn
Secaucus Upper 
New York Penn Station


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *New Canaan Branch gets new rail cars for peak commuter departures*
> By Aaron Marsh on January 13, 2015
> The departures that will run the M-8 cars are the 7:32 and 7:58 a.m. trains leaving from New Canaan and the 5:13 and 5:29 p.m. trains leaving from Grand Central. The state Department of Transportation expects the new trains will boost ridership by 44% over the next 15 years, and Malloy said it’s one step in making Metro-North reliable and able the meet regional demands.
> 
> “Currently, we’re running about 2,500 people Monday-Friday,” Malloy said of the New Canaan Branch. “We see that growing.” The areas around the branch’s stations such as Glenbrook and Springdale also are growing, he noted, and the governor said juicing up the entire rail system and the neighborhoods it reaches is “all part of the effort to unwind the damage that’s been done by two generations of underinvestment in transportation.”


http://www.ncadvertiser.com/43006/new-canaan-branch-gets-new-rail-cars-for-peak-commuter-departures/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Stamford - Metro North​*


> *East Side rail proponents find transit study results lacking​*Martin B. Cassidy
> Published 2:34 pm, Monday, July 15, 2013
> Craig Lader, a senior planner at SRPA, said the agency understood East Side residents and business owners want a train station as soon as possible, but since this will take years, an interim plan makes sense.
> 
> ...


http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/local/article/East-Side-rail-proponents-find-transit-study-4666357.php



> *East Main Street Transit Oriented Development*
> 
> Building Facts:
> - Potential for 15 Building Structures
> ...





> *Station Place Redevelopment (Manhattan Street, Station Place, Atlantic Street, Henry Street)*
> 
> Building Facts:
> - Proposed
> ...


http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news/article/State-unveils-Stamford-rail-station-redevelopment-4659762.php#


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Wesmont Train Station breaks ground in Wood-Ridge​*March 12, 2014, 11:12 AM Last updated: Wednesday, March 12, 2014, 11:12 AM
> By Susan JOy Clark
> Officials broke ground March 11 on the new Wesmont Train Station, a state-of-the-art commuter rail station at the 70-acre mixed-use, transit-oriented redevelopment.
> 
> ...


http://www.northjersey.com/news/wesmont-train-station-breaks-ground-in-wood-ridge-1.737031?page=all


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Elmhurst LIRR stop not a slam dunk​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.qchron.com/editions/central/elmhurst-lirr-stop-not-a-slam-dunk/article_6410b263-ecef-535f-bcf1-114c5b607b87.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *State approves bond funds for work on new CT rail stations​*By Shelton Herald on January 13, 2015
> On the New Haven Line, new stations will be added in Bridgeport (to be called the Barnum Station, a second station in the Park City) and Orange, plus enhancements to the existing Merritt Seven Station on the Danbury Branch of the New Haven Line.
> 
> Barnum Station will be on the East Side of Bridgeport, between Bridgeport Hospital and East Main Street. The city’s existing train station is in downtown Bridgeport, and will remain operational as well.


http://sheltonherald.com/57428/state-approves-bond-funds-for-work-on-new-ct-rail-stations-including-second-one-in-bridgeport/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

How long would it take on average for a "proposed" station to actually be built from its first proposal?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

goldbough said:


> How long would it take on average for a "proposed" station to actually be built from its first proposal?


Depends on what is near the station. Some of these stations are tied to large scale redevelopments in the neighborhood , those tend to take a few years. The regular proposed stations which just add service can take anywhere from 3-8 years. Its too long , but there's already a service in these areas , these stations are more about relief...and capacity expansion. Theres also stations that can come out of the blue like East Bridgeport and be built within a few years. Most of those Metro North stations should be built by 2020...same with NJT.... The LIRR is a different slower story. The MNRR has 12 in Planning / Pre-Construction Phase , NJT has 1 under construction which is Wesmont , and 5 in planning... The LIRR has 2 Proposed stations... All these stations should get built by the end of the decade.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

On the note of station construction, do you know if there is any forward motion to Complete the Madison and Guilford Stations by adding a second platform?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> On the note of station construction, do you know if there is any forward motion to Complete the Madison and Guilford Stations by adding a second platform?


One of my friends posted an image back in the Summer from Madison showing Construction of a second platform. Guilford has a Second Platform , I think you mean Clinton. That should begin this year...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Odd question, I've always observed that very few people take LIRR to the airport; do you think this is because of the fare, because people don't know about it/prefer the subway, taxi, etc, or for some other reason (inconvenience)?

I always hear people complain about the lack of a one seat ride, but I've honestly never seen the transfer at Jamaica Station that much of a pain.

I'm wondering if there will be a marked rise in use once East Side Access is completed.


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nexis said:


>




Wow, is that really what it will look like? Thats gorgeous.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

phoenixboi08 said:


> Odd question, I've always observed that very few people take LIRR to the airport; do you think this is because of the fare, because people don't know about it/prefer the subway, taxi, etc, or for some other reason (inconvenience)?
> 
> I always hear people complain about the lack of a one seat ride, but I've honestly never seen the transfer at Jamaica Station that much of a pain.
> 
> I'm wondering if there will be a marked rise in use once East Side Access is completed.


The Fare seems to be the main sticking point ,but Ive seen many use it to go to Downtown Brooklyn. I don't know if usage will increase with the ESA...


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nexis said:


> The Fare seems to be the main sticking point ,but Ive seen many use it to go to Downtown Brooklyn. I don't know if usage will increase with the ESA...


That's what I feared...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Hoboken Terminal 


New Jersey Transit's Hoboken Terminal by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit's Hoboken Terminal by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Hoboken Yard


105 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Hoboken Yard Tower by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit & Metro North Locomotives at Hoboken Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Old Box Car at Hoboken Terminal by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit's Hoboken Terminal by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Hoboken Approach


124 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit MOW Workers in Hoboken by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Welcome to Hoboken by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal Appoarch Signals by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Newark Penn Station


Newark Penn Station in Downtown Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Newark Penn Station in Downtown Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Newark Penn Station in Downtown Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Outbound Raritan Valley Line Train Arriving at Newark Penn Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Outbound North Jersey Coast Line Train Arriving at Newark Penn Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Inbound Northeast Corridor Line Train at Newark Penn Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Outbound North Jersey Coast Line Train Arriving at Newark Penn Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Newark Penn Station


Inbound Northeast Corridor Train in Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Old PRR Signals in Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


PRR Catenary near Newark Penn Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Current Ridership from the 3rd Quarter Ridership counts & My Ridership Projections for Metro North & New Jersey Transit based on Redevelopment underway or proposed along the various corridors and lines , agency projections , and some other state / county info...
*
New Jersey Transit - Hoboken Divison*

*Pascack Valley line* - 9,200 (2014) > 20,800 (2025) , Hackensack has a massive amount of TOD planned for the Downtown area , around 6,000 units could be built near Essex & Anderson Street over the next 10 years. Emerson , Westwood , Park Ridge , Nanuet and River Edge all have small TOD and infill Planned near the Stations.

*Bergen County Line* - 5,240 (2014) > 15,800 (2030) , With the Wesmont Redevelopment & station Under Construction , numerous Infill projects proposed and underway near the Rutherford station Ridership should see significant growth over the next 10 years. Fair Lawn is working on a town master plan which would include overhauling both Radburn and Broadway stations and rezoning the Broadway corridor.

*Main Line* - 11,470 (2014) > 36,800 (2030) , with TOD Plans being drawn up in Clifton , Ridgewood , Ramsey , Suffern and TOD already built near the Lyndhurst Station with more being planned its safe to say that ridership will skyrocket over the next 10 years...


*Morristown & Gladstone Lines* - 60,420 (2014) > 100,700 (2025) , With High Density TOD and infill underway in South Orange , Morristown , Orange & East Orange Ridership should explode over the next 10 years. Downtown Newark near Broad Street Station is starting to make a comeback after years of neglect with New companies setting up shop nearby or relocating companies from the burbs... Smaller towns like Netcong , Dover , Maplewood , Short Hills , Chatham and Madison have smaller Downtown TOD and Infill planned. The Reopening of Harrison Station is in the works which should add a few thousand riders with all the Ultra-High Density TOD underway in that town.
*
Montclair-Boonton line *- 17,390 (2014) > 37,200 (2025) , Recently Downtown Bloomfield has seen a slow but steadily increasing redevelopment boom adding 100s of new units with thousands in the pipeline. The area near Wateseeing avenue station also has a few thousand units underway or in the pipeline along Bay Street in Montclair. Boonton and Little Falls have small infill and TOD proposed near there stations..

*Newark/New York Division *

*Northeast Corridor* - 117,360 (2014) > 250,000 (2025) , Just about every station on the Northeast Corridor with the except of Jersey Ave has TOD underway or Planned. Downtown Newark in recent years has began to see billions investments with Billions more planned along with neighboring Ironbound which has seen Infill in recent years. At least 70,000 units are in the pipeline for Downtown Newark & The Ironbound and while not all this newer ridership is destine for NEC , its still a sizable increase. Downtown New Brunswick is another city seeing massive redevelopment and Job growth. Although not as large as Downtown Newark's plans , it will still boost Ridership by a Sizable amount. Princeton JCT , Hamilton , Edison , Rahway , Linden and North Elizabeth all have at least 6,000+ new units planned for the area around the station along with Retail and Commercial space. Metuchen has a few thousand units in the works for the Downtown areas replacing the sea of parking with a garage and high density TOD. Monmouth JCT is new station being planned and will be attached to a large scale TOD project with Thousands of units , Retail and Commercial Space. Downtown Elizabeth and Trenton seem to have a few projects in the works but lag behind their other corridor peers. Jersey Avenue has a few proposals , along with Metropark...but nothing solid yet.


*North Jersey Coast line* - 21,830 (2014) > 35,600 (2030) South Amboy , Perth Amboy , Red Bank , Long Branch & Asbury Park all have TOD master plans for the areas around there stations. Redevelopment seems to be picking up along the corridor in recent years and ranges from infill along Main Street to former Industrial areas being redeveloped into high density TOD or Condos.. Point Pleasant , Belmar , Woodbridge , Bradley Beach all have smaller plans in the works... Avenel seems to have various proposals but nothing Solid yet.

*Raritan Valley line* - 23,190 (2014) > 31,320 (2030) , Cranford , Union , Plainfield , Somerville and Raritan all have TOD in the works near there stations or in the pipeline. There could be a restored station at Meeker Ave in the South Ward of Newark which would allow for some high density redevelopment. 

*Metro North*

*New Haven Line* - 125,000 (2014) > 205,000 (2025) There are currently a few thousand units under Construction along the line in NY state and at least 10,000 in CT. Theres over 170,000 units in the works for various stations along the line. Cities like Stamford , New Haven , New Rochelle , Port Chester , Norwalk & Mount Vernon are where the bulk of those units with go. But Fairfield , Milford , Rye , Harrison , Greenwich ,West Haven , Pelham , and Stratford all have sizable TOD proposals in the works near there stations or in the Downtown areas.. Norwalk , New Haven & Stamford will decent growth in their job markets adding a decent amount of ridership. large Scale Retail Investments are in the works for near the South Norwalk , Bridgeport and Stamford Stations... Ridership should also increase with Hell Gate Service starting later this decade servicing a largely untapped reverse commuter population in The Bronx

*Harlem Line* - 43,076 (2014) > 74,200 (2025) , High Density TOD and Redevelopment is planned near the White Plains Station. Smaller Downtown Infill proposals are being drawn up in Scarsdale , Bronxville , Brewster , Katonah , North White Plains , Mount Vernon West and Tuckahoe... Upzoning is being proposed around Fordham Station...

*Hudson Line* - 44,509 (2014) > 57,100 (2025) High Density TOD is in the works for Downtown Yonkers with smaller Infill proposed near the Ludlow , Greystone and Glenwood Stations. Hastings on Hudson , Dobbs Ferry , Irvington , Tarrytown , Ossining , Poughkeepsie and Peeksill have TOD plans which either focus on the Riverfront / Station area or the Downtown Area. Cold Spring , Beacon , and The Bronx Stations have various small infill projects in the works. 

*Danbury Branch *- 3,890 (2014) > 16,200 (2025) High Density TOD is being proposed in Norwalk along with a New station near Wall Street. Small Infill is proposed for the Merritt-7 , Bethel and Danbury. New Stations in Georgetown , North Danbury , Brookfield & New Milford along with infill in those towns will give a ridership boost to the line along with Job growth in Norwalk & Stamford...

*New Canaan Branch* - 4,160 (2014) > 13,500 (2025) High Density TOD along with a New Station on the Eastern Side of Stamford will cause Ridership to surge on the Branch. Infill and Smaller TOD Projects are planned near the Springdale & Glenbrook Stations...

*Port Jervis Line* - 3,190 (2014) > 5,800 (2025) , There isn't much underway along this line except some plans being drawn up for the area around the Harrimen & Sloatsburg Stations


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Despite problems, Metro-North ridership rises​* Theresa Juva-Brown, [email protected] 9:09 a.m. EST January 21, 2015
> 
> Despite chronic problems with overcrowded cars, delayed trains and slow commutes in 2014, Metro-North Railroad is expected to set a new ridership record.
> 
> ...


http://www.lohud.com/story/news/transit/2015/01/20/despite-problems-metro-north-ridership-rise/22068359/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Governor Cuomo Announces Final Design for Revitalized Hicksville Station​*By Long Island News & PRs -- Published: February 24 2015
> 
> Hicksville, NY - February 23rd, 2015 - Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today announced the final design for a new Long Island Rail Road station in Hicksville. The project is a $120 million investment meant to revitalize the region’s busiest transit hub and kick-start residential and commercial development in the hamlet's downtown. Renderings of the project can be viewed here.
> 
> “By renovating the Hicksville station, we’re moving ahead with much-needed upgrades at one of the LIRR’s busiest outlets and breathing new economic life into the community,” Governor Cuomo said. “This rehabilitation is designed to fundamentally improve riders’ experiences at Hicksville while also setting the stage for expanded service through the East Side Access project, and I am pleased to see it moving forward.”


http://www.longisland.com/news/02-24-15/cuomo-final-design-for-revitalized-hicksville-station.html


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any pictures from the very icy, snowy and wintery period you are experiencing ?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Pierre50 said:


> Any pictures from the very icy, snowy and wintery period you are experiencing ?


Look at the top of this page, and look at www.nycsubway.org


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pierre50 said:


> Any pictures from the very icy, snowy and wintery period you are experiencing ?


No. Why? Because you are freaking annoying posting same question every damn topic.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I finally got around to doing the Long Island Railroad on my custom Map. Well start off with the Core Urban Network of the LIRR which includes the Atlantic , Port Washington , Long Beach , and Far Rockaway Branches along with the Lower Montuak line. Addition lines like the Rockaway Beach Branch and the Regional Railway were added into the map. Ive also added in , infill stations that were proposed by other transit bloggers and local community boards... I did change the train per hr into a service level I would like to see. Which I feel would create a better network.

In Service */ *_Proposed _*/ *Under Construction 

The Map

*Atlantic Branch*
Atlantic Terminal
Nostrand Avenue
East New York
_Woodhaven Junction_
Jamaica
_108 Ave
Foch Boulevard_
Locust Manor
Laurelton
Rosedale
Valley Stream

*Train Distribution*
5 Trains per Hour 
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Long Beach ,Local Service all the way 
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Babylon , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream and Local Service to Babylon 
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Far Rockaway , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to West Hempstead via St. Albans , Local Service all the way 
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Hempstead , Express Service to Jamaica and Local Service to Hempstead

*Babylon Branch*
_(Grand Central Terminal starting in 2023)_
New York Penn Station 
_Sunnyside JCT_
Woodside
Forest Hills
Kew Gardens
Jamaica
Saint Albans
Valley Stream
Lynbrook
Rockville Centre
Baldwin
Freeport
Merrick
Bellmore
Wantagh
Seaford
Massapequa
Massapequa Park
Amityville
Copiague
Lindenhurst
Babylon

*Train Distribution*
4 Trains per hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Babylon , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream and Local Service to Babylon 
3 Trains : Penn Station to Babylon , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream and Local Service to Babylon 
*After 2023*
6 Trains per hour 
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Babylon , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream and Local Service to Babylon
2 Trains : Penn Station to Babylon , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream and Local Service to Babylon 
3 Trains : Grand Central to Babylon , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream , Local Service to Babylon

*West Hempstead Branch*
_(Grand Central Terminal Starting in 2023)_
New York Penn Station 
_Sunnyside JCT_
Woodside
Forest Hills
Kew Gardens
Jamaica
Saint Albans
Valley Stream
Westwood
Malverne
Lakeview
Hempstead Gardens
West Hempstead

*Train Distribution*
1 Train per hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to West Hempstead via St. Albans, Local Service all the way 
*After 2023*
2 Trains per Hour 
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to West Hempstead via St. Albans , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Grand Central to West Hempstead via St. Albans, Local Service all the way

*Hempstead Branch*
_(Grand Central Terminal Starting in 2023)_
New York Penn Station 
_Sunnyside JCT_
Woodside
Forest Hills
Kew Gardens
Jamaica
Hollis
_Francis Lewis Boulevard_
Queens Village
Floral Park
Stewart Manor
Nassau Boulevard
Garden City
Country Life Press
Hempstead

*Train Distribution*
2 Trains per hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Hempstead , Express Service to Jamaica and Local Service to Hempstead
1 Train : Penn Station to Hempstead , Local Service all the way
*After 2023*
2 Trains per Hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Hempstead , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Grand Central to Hempstead , Express to Jamaica , Floral Park and Local Service to Hempstead

*Far Rockaway Branch*
Atlantic Terminal
Nostrand Avenue
East New York
Jamaica
_108 Ave
Foch Boulevard_
Locust Manor
Laurelton
Rosedale
Valley Stream
Gibson
Hewlett
Woodmere
Cedarhurst
Lawrence
Inwood
Far Rockaway

*Train Distribution*
2 Trains per hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Far Rockaway ,Local Service all the way
1 Train : Penn Station to Far Rockaway , Local Service all the way
*After 2023*
2 Trains per Hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Far Rockaway , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Grand Central to Far Rockaway , Express to Jamaica , Local Service to Far Rockaway

*Long Beach Branch*
_(Grand Central Terminal Starting in 2023)_
New York Penn Station 
_Sunnyside JCT_
Jamaica
Valley Stream
Lynbrook
Centre Avenue
East Rockaway
Oceanside
Island Park
Long Beach

*Train Distribution*
2 Trains per hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Long Beach ,Local Service all the way 
1 Train : Penn Station to Long Beach , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream , Local Service to Long Beach
*After 2023*
3 Trains per Hour
1 Train : Atlantic Terminal to Long Beach ,Local Service all the way 
1 Train : Penn Station to Long Beach , Express Service to Jamaica , Valley Stream , Local Service to Long Beach
1 Train : Grand Central to Long Beach , Express Service to Jamaica , Lynbrook via St. Albans , Local Service to Long Beach

*Port Washington Branch*
(Grand Central Terminal starting in 2023)
New York Penn Station 
Sunnyside JCT
Woodside
_Elmhurst_
Mets–Willets Point
Flushing Main Street
Murray Hill
Broadway
Auburndale
Bayside
Douglaston
Little Neck
Great Neck
Manhasset
Plandome
Port Washington

*Train Distribution*
2 Trains per hour
1 Train : Penn Station to Great Neck , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Penn Station to Port Washington , Express Service to Douglaston , Local Service to Port Washington
*After 2023*
3 Trains per Hour
1 Train : Grand Central to Great Neck , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Penn Station to Great Neck , Local Service all the way
1 Train : Grand Central to Port Washington , Express Service to Douglaston , Local Service to Port Washington


I will be doing the rest of the Island later this week along with some detailed through service ideas I have.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

ESA Winter update:


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Acccess Update: January 29, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

crazy!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Harlem Line Diesel Train in Katonah,NY


METRO-NORTH--6225 appr Katonah IB by milantram, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Outbound Northeast Corridor Train crossing the Passaic River Dock Bridge and Entering Newark Penn Station


NY Skyline 194 by stevensiegel260, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Someone asked me a while back why I don't post many LIRR articles and Photo Journeys. Most of the LIRR News articles are behind a paywall from either Newsday or News 12 which are both owned by Cable companies. So sadly I cannot access more then a few sentences of most articles unless they are a few years old. This also hampers me and other members keeping up to date with the numerous TOD projects on the Island. I few people feed me tidbits and take some photos , but most of us are left in the dark about the projects. Which is sad because LI is really starting to embrace TOD and the upgrades to the LIRR are increasing.. As for photo Journeys , I do plan on doing a few new places this Summer. 

Patchogue in May Which will be for documenting the redevelopment in Downtown along with some Bay Photos. This will be my first trip on the LIRR Diesel Network...it will also include photos from the Babylon Branch / Montuak Branch. I might even give an overview of Jamaica Station that day. 

In July I will be doing my Branch to Branch walk , Inwood to Long Beach Stations. That trip might include a complete overview the Long Island City area , LIC Terminal , Hunterspoint Ave and part of the Lower Montuak Branch. 

In August I will be taking a trip to Seacliff,NY to photograph the various historical homes and just to travel up the Oyster Bay Branch. I will include Mineola , and Woodside in that trip.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

The Solari Board at Newark Penn is coming down this Weekend... It stood for 60 years if i'm not mistaken...



>


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

Has there been any news regarding the Gateway Project? Recently read in the NYTimes that a the latest funding bill for Amtrak was passed by the House.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

storms991 said:


> Has there been any news regarding the Gateway Project? Recently read in the NYTimes that a the latest funding bill for Amtrak was passed by the House.


Sadly not much movement , which is abit depression as I would be able to provide weekly updates of the above ground portions.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Well did the house passes the part of the bill that would allow Amtrak access to $30 billion in bonds? If they did then Gateway is back in business.


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tower Dude said:


> Well did the house passes the part of the bill that would allow Amtrak access to $30 billion in bonds? If they did then Gateway is back in business.


Thx for the info Nexis. & Tower Dude, it may have just been the routine authorization of funds for normal operations. The article did include information regarding Amtrak's new access to a $35B loan fund (which would most likely be in the form of bond issuances). 

A search on Google News returns no results on the Gateway Project for the duration of this entire year unfortunately. Update: Upon further searching, I found these two articles - the second was published recently. It seems that Amtrak is no longer able to divert income from the NE Corridor to subsidize operations in other states, which in the short term is bad, yet in the long term should allow Amtrak to increase its investments in the NE and potentially increase profits nationally. There is a chance Corey Booker will include funding for the Gateway Project while the bill is in the Senate. 




> *Amtrak overhaul bill clears the House*​
> *The House voted overwhelmingly on Wednesday to end Amtrak’s practice of using revenue from the popular Northeast Corridor, which bisects New Jersey, to subsidize low-ridership long-distance routes around the country.
> 
> The four-year financing bill orders Amtrak to develop a master plan for improvements on the corridor and gives it access to a federal loan fund that had been only for freight railroads.*
> ...


Additionally: *New Amtrak Site Aims to Make the Case for the Gateway Project*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Trenton Transit Center*


Northeast Corridor at Trenton Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor at Trenton Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*SEPTA Trains*


SEPTA Silverliner V at Trenton Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


SEPTA train crawling into Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


SEPTA Silverliner Meet at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


SEPTA & Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Amtrak Trains at Trenton Transit Center*

AEM-7 # 948 pulling Westbound Amtrak Regional Train # 129 to Washington DC


AEM-7 # 948 pulling Amtrak Regional Train # 129 arriving at Trenton,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


AEM-7 # 948 pulling Amtrak Regional Train # 129 arriving at Trenton,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Amtrak Regional Train # 129 arriving at Trenton,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

AEM-7 # 924 pulling Eastbound Amtrak Regional train # 148 to Springfield,MA


AEM-7 # 924 pulling Amtrak Regional train # 148 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Eastbound Amtrak Keystone Train at Trenton


Eastbound Amtrak Keystone Train at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Eastbound Amtrak Keystone Train at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Eastbound Amtrak Keystone Train departing Trenton with Cities Sprinters # 609 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Amtrak AEM-7 # 944 pulling Eastbound Silver Star # 92 to New York


Amtrak AEM-7 # 944 pulling Silver Star # 92 arriving at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Amtrak Silver Star # 92 at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Amtrak Silver Star # 92 departing Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*New Jersey Transit*


New Jersey Transit ALP45DP # 4534 at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit ALP45DP # 4534 at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor at Trenton Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Westbound New Jersey Transit Northeast Corridor train arriving at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Westbound New Jersey Transit train meets Eastbound Amtrak Regional train # 148 at Trenton by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> Gladstone Branch Speedsters
> 
> Crossing the Passaic River, a set of Arrow III's head to the terminus of Gladstone on this single track branch line.



Gladstone Branch Speedsters by ericwill, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Westchester Sets Affordable Housing Precedent in Harrison Development​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read More here : http://blog.tstc.org/2015/03/13/westchester-sets-affordable-housing-precedent-in-harrison-development/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

LIRR at Sunnyside Yard


LIRR at Sunnyside Yard by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> LIRR at Sunnyside Yard
> 
> 
> LIRR at Sunnyside Yard by t55z, on Flickr


Ooh, look. 

New cars. New ties. New 3rd rail. New poles. SHINY!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

The cars aren't new , 10 years old.... The tracks and poles are a few years old...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Pennsylvania RailRoad NEC in Newark,NJ


PRR NY007 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR NY008 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR NY009 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR NY003a by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> The cars aren't new , 10 years old.... The tracks and poles are a few years old...


Considering how old the previous cars were?

Anything made in this century is reasonably "new" to me.



Nexis said:


> Pennsylvania RailRoad NEC in Newark,NJ
> 
> 
> PRR NY007 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


South of Newark, looking North (note H&M/PATH tracks to left).

Unless the negative is flipped-in which case we're facing South, and that's the South Newark station ahead. (the alternative is that it's the old Newark station before the current one was built)



> PRR NY008 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


Unknown. Can someone help?



> PRR NY009 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


Pretty sure this is the junction with the Lehigh Valley (where the NJT Raritan Valley Line enters nowadays).



> PRR NY003a by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


Not sure. That MIGHT be PATH in the foreground, but I don't know. Any guesses?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

The last one is in the South Ironbound.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

LIRR Time Lapse: Long Beach to Penn Station


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Time Lapse: Grand Central to Stamford


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Sell $3B in real estate to fund new Hudson River rail tunnel, top Dem tells Port Authority​*
> By Larry Higgs | NJ Advance Media for NJ.com
> Email the author
> on March 17, 2015 at 1:45 PM, updated March 17, 2015 at 5:22 PM
> ...


http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2015/03/sell_3b_in_real_estate_to_fund_new_hudson_river_rail_tunnel_top_dem_tells_port_authority.html#incart_river


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

^^ Well I would disagree with selling 1 WTC to fund the tunnel. Instead, why don't they issue a large amount of bonds and use the positive cash flow from the WTC to finance the interest payments.. seems like a much more financially sustainable method in contrast to simply selling off one of the organization's most lucrative assets to 'prove a point' or 'show commitment'.

I'm sure with the both the backing of the states of NJ and NY, the Port Authority can negotiate a significantly lower downpayment than usual - this is additionally disregarding the low, 0-0.25% federal funds rate.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya but it comes from the long history of those sixteen acres below Vesey St. It also comes from a complete misunderstanding of how Public Authorities use TODs to help offset costs caused by capital construction and general operating costs for projects that it cannot collect in fares, tolls or taxes.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Montclair Line​*
*Walnut Street​*


> Montclair-Boonton #6227 to MSU departing Walnut Street with ALP46# 4619
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Early Morning trains at Secaucus Upper


Inbound Rush Hour NEC train arriving Secaucus Junction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Inbound Rush Hour NEC train arriving Secaucus Junction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Inbound Rush Hour NEC train at Secaucus Junction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Morris&Essex Tracks in Newark,NJ​*

Morris&Essex Tracks in Newark,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Newark Penn Station*​
Raritan Valley #5175 to High Bridge Arriving at Newark Penn Station with ALP45DP # 4524


Raritan Valley #5175 to High Bridge Arriving at Newark Penn Station with ALP45DP # 4524 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Raritan Valley #5175 to High Bridge Arriving at Newark Penn Station with ALP45DP # 4524 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

North Jersey Coast #3244 to New York Penn Station arriving at Newark


North Jersey Coast #3244 to New York Penn Station arriving at Newark by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*I will post Pelham later today


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*moved this post to the next page*

Here were or I should say on hold Transit proposals for the I-287 Corridor , I like 4A & 4B..

http://www.tzbsite.com/public-involvement/open-houses-200702/openhs-presentation-200702/openhs-pres-feb07.html



> Alternative 1 is the no-build alternative, one that is required for analysis in environmental impact statements. It is the yardstick against which the impacts of build alternatives are measured. Under this alternative, maintenance of the bridge and the Thruway would continue in order to keep the facilities in a safe operating condition. In addition, this alternative does include approved program improvements for I-287 in Westchester County, as do all other alternatives. However, it should be noted that no build does not mean no impact. There are transportation, environmental and cost impacts related to doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line​*
*Pelham​*


> Pelham is where the trains switch from 750 V DC Third rail to 12.5 kV/60 Hz Overhead...as the Video below shows off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

some old stuff from 2013



> *New Jersey Transit Ridership Trends Illustrate the Need for More Transit Funding​*
> Click the Map for the Details
> 
> 
> ...


http://blog.tstc.org/2013/01/14/new-jersey-transit-ridership-trends-illustrate-the-need-for-more-transit-funding/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Official / Unofficial Infill Station List​*
*New Jersey Transit​*
*Main / Port Jervis Line*
Woodbury 
Hillburn
North Paterson
South Paterson

*Bergen County Line *
Saddle Brook
Wesmont - Under Construction

*Pascack Valley Line*
None

*Montclair - Boonton Line*
Ampere (East Orange)

*Morris & Essex Network *
Harrison

*Northeast Corridor *
South Street (Newark)
North Brunswick

*North Jersey Coast Line*
Laurence Harbor

*Raritan Valley Line *
Weequahic
Hillside

*Metro North​*
*Hudson Line*
Sleepy Hollow 

*Harlem Line*
None

*New Haven Line*
East Stamford
East Bridgeport
Devon (Milford)
Orange

*New Canaan Branch*
East Stamford

*Danbury Branch*
Wall Street (Norwalk)
Georgetown

*Waterbury Branch*
Devon (Milford)
Wilbur Cross Parkway (Orange)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Clarkstown aims to create transit village in Nanuet​*
> *Clarkstown is studying the idea of relocating the Nanuet train station closer to the hamlet's business district and new shopping mall.*
> 
> Khurram Saeed, [email protected] 12:02 p.m. EST January 16, 2015
> ...


http://www.lohud.com/story/news/transit/2015/01/15/nanuet-train-station/21834693/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Bound Brook to renovate train station platform, waiting room, report says​*
> By Dave Hutchinson | NJ Advance Media for NJ.com
> on March 13, 2015 at 11:15 AM, updated March 13, 2015 at 3:30 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.nj.com/somerset/index.ssf/2015/03/bound_brook_to_renovate_train_station_perform.html#incart_river


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Official / Unofficial Station Upgrade List​*
The official plans from NJT & MNRR
The Unofficial plans from City/Town & County 
Station relocations automatically come with high level platforms 

*New Jersey Transit​*

*Main / Port Jervis Line*
Harrimen , Expanded into a Transit Center
Suffern , High Level platforms
Ramsey , High Level Platforms
Hawthrone , Station relocation , expanded into a Transit Center
Lyndhurst , High Level Platforms 


*Bergen County Line*
Broadway (Fair Lawn) , High Level Platforms , Expanded into a Transit Center
Rutherford , High Level platforms

*Pascack Valley Line*
Nanuet , Station Relocation
Park Ridge , Station Relocation
Emerson , Station Relocation
New Bridge Landing , High Level Platforms , Expanded into a Transit Center
Anderson Street , High Level Platforms 
Essex Street , High Level Platforms


*Montclair - Boonton Line*
Watsessing Avenue (Bloomfield), High Level Platforms , Expanded into a Transit Hub
Bloomfield , High Level Platforms , restored & Expanded into a Downtown Transit Hub

*Morris & Essex Network*
South Orange , High Level Platforms


*Northeast Corridor*
North Elizabeth , Minor Station upgrades
Elizabeth , Major Station Expansion 
New Brunswick , Minor Expansion
Princeton Junction , Major Expansion , New Pedestrian Overpass with elevators , Bus Terminal and Garages 

*North Jersey Coast Line*
Perth Amboy , Center High Level Platforms 
Long Branch , Second Side High Level platform 
Asbury Park , Expanded Station


*Raritan Valley Line*
None


*Metro North​*
*Hudson Line *
None

*Harlem Line *
White Plains , Expanded into a Major Transportation Hub , with a 3rd track and platform
Fordham , Platform Expansions underway

*New Haven Line*
New Rochelle , Expansion into a Transit Hub
Stamford , Minor Platform Expansions and a new Garage
South Norwalk , Platform Expansions


*New Canaan Branch*
None

*Danbury Branch*
Merritt-7 , High Level Platforms 


*Waterbury Branch*
Derby–Shelton , High Level Platforms
Naugatuck , High Level Platforms
Waterbury , Expanded into a Transit Hub


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

There were 4 M8 trains on the Lower Level , I could only fit 3 into frame


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Plainfield designated NJ's newest transit village​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read More : http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/2014/03/plainfield_designated_njs_newest_transit_village.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> Well the good news in this case is that ConnDoT contracts Shoreline East to Amtrak, and Amtrak owns the Catenary System so that make using the EMUs that less difficult


I hope Amtrak doesn't stiff Connecticut with high Electric rates like it did with Maryland.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya I really hope not!


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> I hope Amtrak doesn't stiff Connecticut with high Electric rates like it did with Maryland.


This is a source of contention with SEPTA, although the older age of SEPTA (it predates Amtrak) means that it has lock-ins at lower rates.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe there just using 2 and 3 car trains...not anything too big. Hopefully Amtrak takes not of that... I know the SLE uses 25kv instead MNRR 12.5kv...so things might be abit different. I think I posted in detail the plans for the SLE on the Connecticut thread.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought Id show off the various Rail Equipment NJT , LIRR and MNRR Use...and some retired stock. 2 Rolling Stock Posts per day...

*New Jersey Transit ALP45DP​*



> Top Speed : Diesel mode: 161 km/h (100 mph) & Electric mode: 201 km/h (125 mph)
> Electrification systems : 12.5 kV 25 Hz AC Catenary , 12.5 kV 60 Hz AC Catenary , 25 kV 60 Hz AC Catenary
> Power Supply : Catenary
> Fuel Type : Diesel
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALP-45DP


NJT ALP-45 DP by Pechristener, on Flickr


ALP 45DP @ Secaucus JCT Lower Level by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metro North M8​*


> Top Speed : 100 mph (161 km/h) (Design) & 80 mph (129 km/h) (Service)
> Electrification systems : 750 V DC (Third rail) ,12.5 kV 60 Hz AC (Catenary) & 25kV 60 Hz AC (Catenary)
> Power Supply : 3rd Rail & Catenary
> Weight : 144,850 pounds (65,700 kg) (A car) &143,780 pounds (65,220 kg)(Bcar)
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M8_%28railcar%29


New Haven bound M8 Train departing East Norwalk by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Metro North M8 by Camera-junkie, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> This is a source of contention with SEPTA, although the older age of SEPTA (it predates Amtrak) means that it has lock-ins at lower rates.


Half their system was also Reading Railroading and not PRR... Only 3 lines use the Amtrak network , the rest are separate... I think once Amtrak upgrades its Electrical infrastructure it will lower the rates across the board...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Jersey Transit ALP-44​*


> Top Speed : 125 mph (201 km/h)
> Electrification systems : 12.5 kV 25 Hz AC Catenary , 12.5 kV 60 Hz AC Catenary , 25 kV 60 Hz AC Catenary
> Power Supply : Catenary
> Build Date : 1989 – 1997
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABB_ALP-44


Northeast Corridor at Secaucus Junction in Secaucus,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


NJ Transit ALP-44 No. 4428 at Newark Penn Station by Camera-junkie, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metro North M7A & Long Island Railroad M7​*


> Top Speed : 100 mph (161 km/h) (Design) & 80 mph (129 km/h) (Service)
> Electrification systems : 750 V DC
> Power Supply : 3rd Rail Top Contact (LIRR M7) & 3rd Rail Bottom Contact (MNRR M7A)
> Entered Service : October 30, 2002 (LIRR M7) & April 2004 (MNRR M7A)
> Number Built : 1,172 cars


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M7_%28railcar%29

*LIRR M7*


IMG_0384.CR2 by lzcdome, on Flickr


LIRR M7 7260 7669 by bigdan034, on Flickr

*MNRR M7A​*

approaching White Plains, NY by grumpyff, on Flickr


M7 Train by Matt G.2007, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Jersey Transit Arrow III​*


> Top Speed : 100 mph (161 km/h)
> Electrification systems : 12 kV 25 Hz AC Catenary & 12 kV 60 Hz AC Catenary or 25 kV 60 Hz AC Catenary
> Entered Service : 1977
> Number Built : 230 cars


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrow_%28railcar%29#Arrow_III


Arrow III #1392 by pgengler, on Flickr


090901_0346200 by cmrowell, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

ESA March update:


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 30, 2015 by MTAPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Secaucus Junction Early Morning Fare gate jam


Early Morning Crush load at Secaucus Junction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metro North P32AC-DM*


> Top Speed : 110 mph (177 km/h) & 60 mph (96.6 km/h) in electric mode
> Electrification systems : 750V DC 3rd Rail
> Fuel Type : Diesel


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_Genesis#P32AC-DM


Tappan Zee fog by echo_release, on Flickr


Metro-North New Haven P32AC-DM No. 231 by Camera-junkie, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *LIRR to get improvements in Brooklyn, part of Barclays deal​*
> By ALFONSO A. CASTILLO March 22, 2015
> 
> The $100 million real estate deal that led to the Barclays Center being built over a century-old rail yard is beginning to pay dividends for the Long Island Rail Road and its Brooklyn commuters, officials said.
> ...


http://www.amny.com/transit/lirr-to-get-improvements-in-brooklyn-part-of-barclays-deal-1.10105478


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tickets At Metro-North Railroad Crossings Already Surpass Last Year's Total*

http://mountpleasant.dailyvoice.com/news/tickets-metro-north-railroad-crossings-already-surpass-last-years-total


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

visited a few LIRR stations today

*Port Washington Branch at Great Neck​*


> Opened : October 27, 1866
> Daily Passengers : 11,024
> Electrified : 750V DC 3rd Rail
> County : Nassau
> Number of tracks : 2





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.suffolkcountyny.gov/Departments/CountyExecutive/tabid/101/ctl/details/itemid/441/mid/876/bellone-announces-plan-to-create-jobs-build-suffolks-innovation-economy.aspx


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

If they could do that it would be amazing


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

>





> Opened : July 1870 (F&NS)
> Daily Passengers : 2,886
> Electrified : 750V DC 3rd Rail
> County : Queens
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Neck_%28LIRR_station%29


> *Westbound / City Bound Train Arriving*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Port Washington Branch at Douglaston Station​*


>





> Opened : October 27, 1866 (F&NS)
> Daily Passengers : 2,375
> Electrified : 750V DC 3rd Rail
> County : Queens


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglaston_%28LIRR_station%29


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> It's only 2-3 blocks west of PSNY.
> 
> The existing track arrangements would make it VERY awkward.
> 
> The better solution is probably to have an underground walkway, and/or a set of stops along a future additional extension of the 7 line.


Indeed its only a few blocks , but it could be Long Island City with Rush hour Service only. That area is supposed to be the Next Major Job Hub , it more then just a Subway Station. Seeing how many of the LIRR trains originate from there it shouldn't be that hard. Just 2 Island Platforms..


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> Indeed its only a few blocks , but it could be Long Island City with Rush hour Service only. That area is supposed to be the Next Major Job Hub , it more then just a Subway Station. Seeing how many of the LIRR trains originate from there it shouldn't be that hard. Just 2 Island Platforms..


The problem is where to put those platforms and how to move the trains to and from them.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> * A 3-Part Plan to Rebuild New York's Old Penn Station*
> 
> May 4th, 2015
> 
> ...


http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/05/a-3-part-plan-to-rebuild-new-yorks-old-penn-station/392261/


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/05/a-3-part-plan-to-rebuild-new-yorks-old-penn-station/392261/


I completely and totally support this.

There's only one catch.

This must be accompanied by the complete demolition and reconstruction of the underlying tracks and platforms. 

The current track set-up and Penn Station is original to the 1910 opening. And it shows. The station wholly inadequate for the traffic that is entering it today, let alone any future growth. The irregularly-shaped, poorly-arranged, under-sized platforms must be replaced with new facilities that are wider, longer, less-cluttered, and more easily accessed.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

00Zy99 said:


> Either a typo or another testing phase under MNRR purview.


Turns out it was a typo. The page has now been revised to say that there are 390 cars that have been conditionally accepted; 14 remain under inspection and testing.

http://web.mta.info/mnr/html/newM8.html

The railroad.net gurus also discussed it here:

http://www.railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=24214&start=3075


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So yesterday was a LIRR day for me , I did Patchogue , Babylon , Long Island City , and caught a lot of M3s...

*Patchogue Station - Montauk Branch​*


> Opened : April 1869 (SSRRLI)
> Rebuilt : 1888, 1963, 1997
> Daily Passengers : 2,327
> Type : At Grade
> ...





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patchogue_%28LIRR_station%29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Babylon Station - Babylon Branch​*


> Opened : October 28, 1867 (SSRRLI)
> Rebuilt : 1881, 1964 (Grade Seperated)
> Daily Passengers : 6,586
> Type : Elevated
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babylon_%28LIRR_station%29


> *seen from nearby Argyle Lake*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Woodside Station - Main Line​*


> Opened : November 15, 1869 (F&NS)
> Rebuilt : 1915 (Grade Seperated), 1999
> Daily Passengers : 5,728
> Type : Elevated
> ...



Long Island Railroad at Woodside by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Woodside by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Woodside by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Long Island City Terminal - Main Line*​


> Opened : June 26, 1854
> Rebuilt : 1861, 1870, 1875, 1878, 1879, April 1881, July 1891, April 26, 1903
> Daily Passengers : 115
> Type : At Grade
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_City_%28LIRR_station%29


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*In & Around Jamaica Station on the Main Line*


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


034 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad in Jamaica - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


212 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Early Morning Rush through the Sunnyside Yards...on the LIRR​*

Northeast Corridor in Sunnyside,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor in Sunnyside,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Morning LIRR Rush in Sunnyside,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


022 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor in Sunnyside,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Morning LIRR Rush in Sunnyside,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Early Morning LIRR Rush in Sunnyside,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Long Island Railroad Hillside Maintenance Facility​*

Long Island Railroad at the Hillside Maintenance Facility by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at the Hillside Maintenance Facility by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


101 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*My LIRR Babylon , Montuak , LIC Photos are on the Previous Page *



> *Family of Ellen Brody, driver in Metro-North crash, to sue*
> 
> Khurram Saeed and Hoa Nguyen 7:59 a.m. EDT May 5, 2015
> 
> ...


Read More Here : http://www.lohud.com/story/news/transit/2015/05/04/ellen-body-lawsuit/26872393/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Parts of the LIRR Babylon use Slab Track instead of Ballast. As far as I know its the only RR in the US to do so..


Slab Track on the LIRR Babylon Branch by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Direct rush hour train service to the Jersey Shore starts mid-May, NJ Transit says*
> 
> By Larry Higgs | NJ Advance Media for NJ.com
> Email the author | Follow on Twitter
> ...


Read More : http://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf/2015/05/nj_transit_gets_federal_funding_for_direct_shore_s.html


----------



## Mauricio Reis (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice shoots :applause:


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nexis said:


> *My LIRR Babylon , Montuak , LIC Photos are on the Previous Page *
> 
> 
> 
> Read More Here : http://www.lohud.com/story/news/transit/2015/05/04/ellen-body-lawsuit/26872393/


Dumb, dumber.....


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Long Island Railroad Babylon Branch Yard in West Islip,NY*


Long Island Railroad Babylon Branch Yard by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


115 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

webeagle12 said:


> Dumb, dumber.....


We live in a Sue Happy Society...it was only a matter of time hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

1984 New Jersey Transit Map , The Boonton line didn't merge with the Montclair Branch intill 2002 which severed service to Northern Newark , Belleville , parts of Bloomfield & Arlington. 27 of those Stations were closed due to low Ridership & 5 were due to the Lower Boonton Line closure in 2002 which was a mistake. I can see Ampere coming back down the road with all the redevelopment underway in East Orange , Harrison has been proposed as part of a Transportation overhaul to handle the redevelopments in Harrison , the West Trenton Line & Raritan Valley Line restoration to Philpsburg would see all but 2 stations restored... South Street in Newark was closed during the PRR Era the Newark City Council has requested the PATH add a station near there when they extend the line to the Airport...

*Stations closed since 1980 Include*
Ampere - Montclair Line
Montclair (Downtown) - Montclair Line , Replaced with Bay Street
Great Notch - Boonton line
Benson Street - Boonton Line
Rowe Street - Boonton Line 
North Newark - Boonton Line
Arlington - Boonton Line
Harrison - Morristown Line
Roseville Avenue - Morristown Line
Grove Street - Morristown Line
Finderne - Raritan Valley line
Glen Gardner - Raritan Valley Line
Hampton - Raritan Valley Line
Ludlow - Raritan Valley Line
Bloomsbury - Raritan Valley Line
Phillipsburg - Raritan Valley Line
Hillsborough - West Trenton Line
Belle Mead - West Trenton Line
Hopewell - West Trenton Line
Tuckahoe - Cape May Line
Rio Grande - Wildwood - Cape May Line
Cape May Courthouse - Cape May Line
Cape May - Cape May Line
51st Street - Ocean City Branch 
34th Street - Ocean City Branch
24th Street - Ocean City Branch
14th Street - Ocean City Branch
10th Street - Ocean City Branch
South Paterson - Main Line
Monroe - Main Line
Chester - Main Line
Goshen - Main Line













http://transit383.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=624430


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

On that note any hope for re-electrification, between Cedar Grove and Denville on the Montclair-Boonton Branch


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> On that note any hope for re-electrification, between Cedar Grove and Denville on the Montclair-Boonton Branch


I don't think there's enough Ridership or trains to justify that.


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

> *Port Authority chairman pledges to back Amtrak’s Hudson River tunnel project​*MAY 7, 2015, 7:22 PM LAST UPDATED: THURSDAY, MAY 7, 2015, 11:12 PM
> BY CHRISTOPHER MAAG
> 
> The Port Authority will “step up to the plate” to help design, fund and build new train tunnels under the Hudson River, its chairman said Thursday, a sudden change in policy for the bi-state agency, which has not included funding for the massive project in its 10-year, $25 billion capital plan.
> ...


..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hamilton Station - Northeast Corridor Line​*


> Opened : 1999
> Daily Passengers : 5,019
> Type : At Grade
> Service Type : Every 15-30mins





>


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

So the Port Authority hosted a Summit on Tran-Hudson Capacity solutions here is a Link to the page, and the Slide shows by the PA, MTA, NJT, Amtrak and the RPA are at the bottom of the page. Enjoy!

http://www.transhudsonsummit.com/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Bridge Landing - Pascack Valley Line*​


> Opened : March 4, 1870
> Daily Passengers : 465
> Type : At Grade
> Service Type : Hourly





> Nearby Passing Siding


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New Bridge Landing down the Road will be upgraded to include 2 tracks , high level platforms and large scale TOD development. The hold up seems to be over the parking garage size and NJT which wants a huge parking garage while the Town wants a smaller one. You would think they would learn from there mistakes with large parking garages at Mount Arlington & Ramsey-Route 17 which are both underused. Even though these TOD Projects would be mixed use including Retail & Office space , i'm not sure given great transit connections that a large garage is needed. It seems both the town & developers don't want it or see the need for it... It wouldn't surprise me if NJT is holding up other suburban TOD projects with similar demands...

http://patch.com/new-jersey/riverdell/different-world-could-cost-river-edge-transit-village-project


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Glenwood - Hudson Line*​
> 
> 
> > Opened : March 4, 1870
> ...


...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *No Charges for Engineer in 2013 Fatal Metro-North Derailment*
> By BENJAMIN MUELLERMAY 14, 2015
> 
> The Bronx district attorney’s office said on Thursday that it would not file charges against the engineer who fell asleep at the switch of a Metro-North Railroad train in 2013, causing the train to hurtle off the rails in an accident that left four people dead.
> ...


Read More Here : http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/nyregion/no-charges-for-engineer-in-2013-fatal-metro-north-derailment.html


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

vothisau said:


> Follow me, So there will be kind of diversification. Having analysed maps and schedules I understood that LIRR terminates on Penn Station and MNRR mainly goes to Grand Central (of course excluding lines terminating on Hoboken Terminal).
> There will be any future step other than ESA?
> What should be done to run MNRR New Heaven Line to run through Penn Station?
> And last but not least question - are there any plans to extend tracks from Grand Central to the east?


There's some push-back for a "West Side Access" project to bring Metro North to Penn, yes.

As for a direct connection between the two, none that I've ever heard of. It would be a bit complicated; though, I wonder if they could manage it by crossing the river and allowing trains to switch over somewhere in Queens and crossing back.

Not the best solution, but cheaper than tunneling through Manhattan.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Sending Humans to space is cheaper than tunneling through Manhattan


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Tower Dude said:


> Sending Humans to space is cheaper than tunneling through Manhattan


Sending humans to the MOON is cheaper than tunneling through Manhattan.

But, yeah, especially with Space X and company arriving on the scene its getting pretty cheap to be space, but more expensive to be under Manhattan.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metropark Station - Northeast Corridor Line​*


> Opened : 11 November 1971
> Daily Passengers : 7,447
> Type : Elevated
> Service Type : Every 15-30mins


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropark_%28NJT_station%29


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Sea cliff - Oyster Bay Branch​*
> 
> 
> > Opened : 1867
> ...


...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Mineola - Long Island Railroad Main Line​*


> Opened : 1837
> Daily Passengers : 10,348
> Type : At Grade
> Service Type : Every 15-30mins


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineola_%28LIRR_station%29


> *Nassau Interlocking Tower and old Substation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Some New Jersey Transit Trains on the Northeast Corridor in Harrison,NJ*


Northeast Corridor trains at Harrison Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor trains at Harrison Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor trains at Harrison Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor at Harrison Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor trains at Harrison Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor at Harrison Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Metropark was built by Penn Central as a park-and-ride station for _Metroliner_ service, right?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Metropark was built by Penn Central as a park-and-ride station for _Metroliner_ service, right?


Yes....its done very well....I think Jersey Avenue was also built by Penn Central...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

^^Jersey Avenue was built by Pennsylvania Railroad, in 1963. 

The other NEC station built by Penn Central for _Metroliner_ was Capital Beltway, near Washington D.C. But, this station was abandoned by Amtrak in 1983.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Why don't the DPL-45 engineers always use overhead power when they haven't available to them


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Pedestrian bridge for Ash Creek in Bridgeport*
> Posted on May 31, 2015 | By Bill Cummings
> *
> BRIDGEPORT *– The state Department of Transportation has approved $3.8 million in funding to build a new pedestrian bridge over Ash Creek.
> ...


http://blog.ctnews.com/connecticutpostings/2015/05/31/pedestrian-bridge-for-ash-creek-in-bridgeport/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Long Island Railroad - Belmont Park Upgrade​*
Refurbished Belmont Park Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


Refurbished Belmont Park Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


Refurbished Belmont Park Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Going up?*


Going up? by Corey Best, on Flickr

*New Haven Line at Main Street in Stamford*


Main Street - East Side - Stamford,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Haven Line trains crossing in Main Street in Stamford,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Haven Line trains crossing in Main Street in Stamford,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Belmont Park station timelapse:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those station images look mighty impressive, Nexis! I just am looking forward to the day that our Caltrain here gets electrified and allow faster trains to zoom by the Peninsula and Silicon Valley. And despite the fact that Glenbrook Station is just a one-track station, the station design makes me really want to take a few rail pics.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those station images look mighty impressive, Nexis! I just am looking forward to the day that our Caltrain here gets electrified and allow faster trains to zoom by the Peninsula and Silicon Valley. And despite the fact that Glenbrook Station is just a one-track station, the station design makes me really want to take a few rail pics.


There was supposed to be a large scale mixed use project built just Northeast of the station with a few thousand housing units and retail but the recession killed it. Its one of the reasons South Amboy station was made so big. They did build a smaller Condo community along the Waterfront to the East of the station. Hopefully the Mixed use project comes back and bigger...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*06 06 2015 BelmontTripleCrown*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Northeast Corridor Line at Secaucus Junction Upper Level​*


> Number of Tracks : 4
> Electrification : 12 kV 25 Hz AC
> Type : Elevated
> Daily Usage : 23,440 Passengers
> ...



New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


Eastbound Acela Express passing Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


Eastbound Acela Express passing Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Trains at Secaucus Junction Upper Level by Corey Best, on Flickr


Pennsy Signals at Secaucus Junction by Corey Best, on Flickr


Pennsy Signals at Secaucus Junction by Corey Best, on Flickr


Westbound Amtrak Test Train at Secaucus Junction by Corey Best, on Flickr


Westbound Amtrak Test Train at Secaucus Junction by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pascack Valley Line at Essex Street in Hackensack,NJ​*


> Number of Tracks : 1 / Proposed double tracking
> Type : At Grade
> Platform Type : Low Level , Proposed High Level
> Daily Usage : 327 Passengers
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Belmont Triple Crown Crowds*


LIRR Customers at Belmont Stakes by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pascack Valley Line at Westwood Station​*


> Number of Tracks : 1
> Type : At Grade
> Platform Type : Low Level , Proposed High Level
> Daily Usage : 368 Passengers
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*East Side Access - June 15th Update *


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: June 15, 2015 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*North Jersey Coast Line*​
*Belmar​*


> Number of Tracks : 2
> Type : At Grade
> Platform Type : Low Level , Proposed High Level
> Daily Usage : 305 Passengers
> Service Type : 90 Mins





>


*Allenhurst​*


> Number of Tracks : 2
> Type : At Grade
> Platform Type : Low Level , Proposed High Level
> Daily Usage : 140 Passengers
> Service Type : 90 Mins





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Nexis said:


>



Oh dear


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Scarsdale - Harlem Line​*


> Number of Tracks : 2 , Proposed : addition 3rd track
> Type : Below Grade
> Opened : 1846
> Daily Usage : 4,170 Passengers
> Service Type : Every 20 Mins





> *Leewood Drive Overpass in Eastchester,NY*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Crestwood Station - Harlem Line​*


> Number of Tracks : 3
> Type : At Grade
> Opened : 1901
> Rebuilt : 1911, 1928, 1971, 1989
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tuckahoe - Harlem Line​*


> Number of Tracks : 3
> Type : Below Grade
> Opened : 1850s
> Rebuilt : 1901, c. 1912, 1989
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Bronxville - Harlem Line​*


> Number of Tracks : 3
> Type : At Grade
> Opened : 1850s
> Rebuilt : 1916, 1989
> ...





>


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*LIRR Flatbush Ave.*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Hoboken Terminal in the Early Evening 


Hoboken Terminal & Jersey City Skyline by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This station is Jamaica*


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

*New Tracks under construction on the Southern side*


Long Island Railroad at Jamaica Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^New tracks are for East Side Access?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^New tracks are for East Side Access?


I think its more storage space along with a new platform.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm looking for the old historic impacts report for replacing Portal Bridge. I can't seem to find it on the website. Does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Utilized by Metro-North Commuter Railroad and Amtrak, the captivating sights on the New York-New Haven line are many, perhaps none more so than the four ConnDOT-owned GE Genesis P32-AC-DM diesels that wear the famous livery of the New Haven Railroad. At Stamford, Connecticut, MNCR 229 is pushing hard on a morning commuter train bound for New York’s Grand Central Terminal. All photos by Gary Dolzall. - See more at: http://www.engine-driver.com/articl...-a-tale-of-two-railroads#sthash.0FTb4EVU.dpuf










The domination of electric mu’s notwithstanding, diesel-hauled trains have always played an important role on MNCR lines, and for many years the face of MNCR dieseldom was that of the classic ex-New Haven EMD FL9s. That began to change dramatically in 1995 with the arrival of the first GE “Genesis” P32AC-DMs, little sisters to the P42DCs used by Amtrak nationwide (see the Engine Driver story, “A Stylish Standard Bearer”). The queens of the P32 fleet are four units (MNCR 228-231) owned by ConnDOT and that, like the ConnDOT-owned FL9s before them, wear a New Haven Railroad heritage livery. A recent (2008) and highly unique addition to the Metro-North diesel fleet is the Brookville Equipment Corporation-built BL20GH. Of the 12 such units operated by MNCR, half are painted in Metro-North livery and half in a New Haven Railroad retro scheme. On MNCR’s New Haven Line, diesels – which haul Bombardier-built Shoreliner push-pull cars – are typically assigned to trains that originate on the branches but also often serve portions of the main line, most notably the P32s that haul through-trains from Danbury all the way to and from New York Grand Central Terminal. Shore Line East brings further diesel diversity to the New Haven line, including a fleet of ex-Amtrak GE Genesis diesels. - See more at: http://www.engine-driver.com/articl...-a-tale-of-two-railroads#sthash.0FTb4EVU.dpuf


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> I'm looking for the old historic impacts report for replacing Portal Bridge. I can't seem to find it on the website. Does anyone know where I can get it?


I couldn't find one , although I found the NEC commission report & the NTSB Portal Bridge derailment..

NEC Commission report

http://www.nec-commission.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/necc_cin_20130123.pdf

Derailment of the Amtrak train in 1980

http://www.ntsb.gov/safety/safety-studies/Documents/SIR9701.pdf


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Lehigh Valley mayors restarting push to get regional train service*

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/news/index.ssf/2015/08/lehigh_valley_mayors_restartin.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Today, a dump truck got into an accident on I-80 and the container almost fell onto the NJ Transit Morris & Essex line below, although this is a lightly used stretch in Lake Hopatcong and not on the mainline east of Dover.









https://twitter.com/NJTRANSIT/status/632217133053775872









https://twitter.com/NJTRANSIT/status/632219946030886912









https://twitter.com/NBCNewYork/status/632217126158385152


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Grand Central*


An Old Friend at Grand Central by Corey Best, on Flickr


This is Grand Central by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*One Dead, One Injured After Plane Crashes On LIRR Tracks*

http://gothamist.com/2015/08/16/long_island_lirr_plane_crash.php

Some Photos from the MTA 


LIRR Plane Crash Track Repairs by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


LIRR Plane Crash Track Repairs by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


LIRR Plane Crash Track Repairs by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


LIRR Plane Crash Track Repairs by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> * Metro-North's New Haven Line Breaks Ridership Record *
> 
> NEW HAVEN — With a 1.6 percent gain over 2013, Metro-North's New Haven line carried more riders in 2014 than in any year of its history, the railroad reported Monday.
> 
> Fairfield County riders going to Manhattan jobs are still the largest single piece of the customer base, but the growth is coming from Connecticut and Westchester County, N.Y., workers commuting to jobs in Stamford, Norwalk and Greenwich, along with off-peak riders to New York City.


Read More Here : http://www.ctnow.com/hc-metro-north-record-ridership-0428-20150427-story.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^^ Isn't that a little overblown? I mean, is about 1000 people seated and 500 without seats really that crowded for a transit train at rush hour in a large urban area? If it was unsafe for a train this crowded to depart then the entire subway system of most cities would grind to a halt. So why so unsafe for commuter rail?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> ^^ Isn't that a little overblown? I mean, is about 1000 people seated and 500 without seats really that crowded for a transit train at rush hour in a large urban area? If it was unsafe for a train this crowded to depart then the entire subway system of most cities would grind to a halt. So why so unsafe for commuter rail?


Its not your typical commuter train. Its an express service that runs 110miles with only a few stops.... The real question is why the LIRR is over selling the train....


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

More capacity should be available after the completion of ESA.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

mrsmartman said:


> More capacity should be available after the completion of ESA.


Its a Special service train and double deckers won't be allowed in the ESA tunnels.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Reopening of the Southern End of Track 5 at Newark Penn Station


Track 5 at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Track 5 at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Track 5 at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What about allowing select NJT one-level trains to go past NYPS, turn around in SSY and then into GCT via the ESA? It won't be faster than taking the subway from NYPS to TSQ and then the shuttle to GCT, but it will be a bit more convenient for those who are not in a hurry.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What about allowing select NJT one-level trains to go past NYPS, turn around in SSY and then into GCT via the ESA? It won't be faster than taking the subway from NYPS to TSQ and then the shuttle to GCT, but it will be a bit more convenient for those who are not in a hurry.


ESA uses 3rd Rail , while NJT uses overhead...it wouldn't work...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

First Quarter 2015 Ridership numbers for NYC Commuter Rail

Source : http://www.apta.com/resources/statistics/Documents/Ridership/2015-q1-ridership-APTA.pdf

Long Island / Long Island Railroad - 336,600 (2015)
New Jersey / NJT - 295,173 (2015)
Northern NY Suburbs / Metro North - 289,300 (2015)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line at the Mianus River Bridge in Greenwich,CT​*


> Built : 1904
> Number of Tracks : 4
> Type : Deck Girder,Bascule
> To be replaced





>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Photos on Ronkonkoma Branch Double Track Project:


LIRR Double Track Press Conference by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


LIRR Double Track Press Conference by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


LIRR Double Track Press Conference by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Its about time , now lets get going with the Main line 3rd track project.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Also the quadruple tracking of the NH line from Milford to New Haven also triple tracking between New Haven and New London.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Nexis said:


>


Is it possible to turn some overcrowded LIRR lines into a "subway-style" railroad like PATH?


I think this is easy to install fare barriers in LIRR concourse of Penn Station.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Is it possible to turn some overcrowded LIRR lines into a "subway-style" railroad like PATH?
> 
> 
> I think this is easy to install fare barriers in LIRR concourse of Penn Station.


The Train in question is a Summer special , one departs from NYP and another from Long Island City for Montuak. It makes a 5 stops along a 110mile route and takes 96mins.... They just need to add more trains.... The rest of the network runs service as often as 5mins during rush hr... The layout of Penn Station would make fare gates hard to install....


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line at Mamaroneck Station​*


> Built : 1888
> Number of Tracks : 4
> Electrification : 12,500V (AC) overhead catenary





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line at Harrison Station*​


> Built : 1870
> Rebuilt : 1972 , Mid 2000s
> Number of Tracks : 4
> Daily Ridership : 2,490
> Electrification : 12,500V (AC) overhead catenary





>


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Are there freight trains traffic on this stretch of NEC/New Haven Line?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Are there freight trains traffic on this stretch of NEC/New Haven Line?


CSX and Pan Am operates some short freight trains between NYC and New Haven...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know Pan Am Railways operates freight trains in New York City region.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Some Harrison,NJ NJT Train photos from yesterday*

*Northeast Corridor*


Electric Trainz in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electric Trainz in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electric Trainz in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

*Morris & Essex*


Electric Trainz in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electric Trainz in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electric Trainz in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Is it possible to turn some overcrowded LIRR lines into a "subway-style" railroad like PATH?
> 
> 
> I think this is easy to install fare barriers in LIRR concourse of Penn Station.


Noting the terminal design of ESA, MTA attempts to create sort of commuter rail on steroid. With simple approach design, trains can run faster near the terminal. Stop time is reduced though.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Is it possible to turn some overcrowded LIRR lines into a "subway-style" railroad like PATH?
> 
> 
> I think this is easy to install fare barriers in LIRR concourse of Penn Station.


Agree, and if the signal system upgrade, it will let more trains running on the lines.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dixiadetie said:


> Agree, and if the signal system upgrade, it will let more trains running on the lines.


All 3 Systems will have PTC fully installed by 2018?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

LIRR _Cannonball_ train operates only at Friday and during Summer months. Is It possible to turn this train to all-year, rush-only express service?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> LIRR _Cannonball_ train operates only at Friday and during Summer months. Is It possible to turn this train to all-year, rush-only express service?


I'm not sure it be worth it , due to low ridership east of Patchogue... The Average Station usage drops to 100 people or less east of that. They do other express service during rush up to Patchogue...and few stations east of it...but its one or 2 trains... Not hourly express service like the Babylon gets all day...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*$4M Norwalk dock yard work intended to enhance rail service*

https://www.nancyonnorwalk.com/2015/07/4m-dock-yard-work-intended-to-enhance-rail-service/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Explainer: How Transit Villages Help NJ Combat Sprawl, Car Culture*

http://www.njspotlight.com/stories/15/09/01/explainer-how-transit-villages-help-combat-nj-s-car-culture/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Wow, I didn't know Pan Am Railways operates freight trains in New York City region.


I made an error here , its actually Providence & Worcester who run freight along the New Haven line & Branches...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

^^No problem.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*North Jersey Coast Line at Elberon​*

```
Built : 1899 (Original Station)
Number of Tracks : 2
Daily Ridership : 117
Service Level : Every 1-2hrs
```



>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Morris & Essex Network at Newark Broad Street Station*​


> Built : November 19,1836
> Rebuilt : 1901-1903 , 2004 to 2008
> Number of Tracks : 3
> Platforms : 1 Island & 1 Side
> ...





>


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Another soccer mom took the SUV out on a spin on the third rail, this time on Long Island. Thankfully no fire and no fatalities this time around.









https://twitter.com/LIRR/status/641967433134288897


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like the car got skewered by the 3rd Rail...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metro North M7A Overshoots Platform & Reverses (Hudson Line)*








> Due to the sudden/unexpected slippery conditions caused by a flash storm, a northbound Hudson Local consisting of M7A railcars overshot the platform while attempting to make a station stop at Scarborough. District C (Lower Hudson Line RTC) was called and a reverse move was made so that all open cars were on the platform. (Taken 9/9/15)


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone know how many level crossings are on the 3 main systems? Or at least the trunk routes?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Anyone know how many level crossings are on the 3 main systems? Or at least the trunk routes?


Well I can tell you the sections that are grade separated...

Fully Grade Separated 

-New Haven Line (MNRR)
-Atlantic Branch (LIRR)
-Babylon Branch (LIRR)
-Northeast Corridor (NJT)

As for the amount of crossings per line , I would have to count them. Some only have one like the Port Washington Branch in Little Neck. Others have 2 or 3 per town...


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

As a follow up question:
Are there any plans to grade separate more crossings?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Business leaders call for better rail service to NYC*
> 
> By Keila Torres Ocasio Published 1:43 pm, Thursday, September 10, 2015
> 
> ...


Read More here : http://www.ctpost.com/news/article/Business-leaders-call-for-better-rail-service-to-6496176.php


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Swede said:


> As a follow up question:
> Are there any plans to grade separate more crossings?


Not that i'm aware. There are a few dangerous crossings in the region that should be grade separated. But no money has allocated for the projects.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya most of the grade separations are very old as in they were built by the NYCRR, and the MTA really hasn't focused on grade separation projects.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

ESA update:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Photo from George Hamlln


15-6202mcr by George Hamlin, on Flickr



> Metro North southbound at Dobbs Ferry, New York, with a well-known bridge and skyline in the background


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it has something to do with either:loading gauge or some stupidity during the 70s-80s


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

* 17 properties sought to be acquired to replace Walk Bridge *

http://www.thehour.com/news/norwalk/properties-sought-to-be-acquired-to-replace-walk-bridge/article_a5d309ef-0bba-5448-b8f1-3071df60618b.html

I'm abit confused on how they will rebuild this bridge....


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy Guacamole....

They're actually going ahead. I don't believe it.

The other two "big ones" that need replacing are PORTAL and Susquehanna. Here's to getting them done right quick.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> Holy Guacamole....
> 
> They're actually going ahead. I don't believe it.
> 
> The other two "big ones" that need replacing are PORTAL and Susquehanna. Here's to getting them done right quick.


The real question ,is how long will it take to build and how far overbudget will it go. This project is very complex due to the density of the surrounding area where the other 2 bridges are more remote.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

True, true (though PORTAL's "remoteness" is inverse-it's right next to NYC!).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> True, true (though PORTAL's "remoteness" is inverse-it's right next to NYC!).


But in terms of accessing the site , its much easier then the Walk.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

There's also the Pelham Bay and Connecticut river bridges also the B&P tunnel


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> There's also the Pelham Bay and Connecticut river bridges also the B&P tunnel


Those are somewhat easier as the approaches have some space to breath for the construction of the New Infrastructure...


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

I know I'm just listing other I bridge and tunnel infrastructure on the NEX that desperately need replacing.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

MTA Commuter Rail Lines, 1979 by Otto Vondrak, on Flickr

Photo by Otto Vondrak

MTA Commuter Rail Lines, 1979



> Here is a map of the MTA commuter rail lines that were operated out of Grand Central Terminal circa 1980. There are several changes on this map worth noting as of 2012. Hudson Line: New Hamburg station was reopened after Metro-North takover in 1983. Crugers and Montrose were closed and replaced with the new Cortland park-and-ride complex in 1996. Manitou and Breakneck Ridge hikers stations were added in the 1990s. Yankees-153rd Street station opened in 2009. Harlem Line: Kensico Cemetery station was closed in 1984. Thornwood was closed in 1984. Brewster North park-and-ride opened in 1980, and was renamed Southeast in 2003. Wingdale station was closed and combined in 1977 with State Hospital to become the new Harlem Valley-Wingdale station (named for the Harlem Valley State Hospital across the street). Tenmile River and Wassaic stations extended the Harlem Line by six miles in 2000. New Haven Line: Danbury Branch: Merritt 7 station opened in 1985. Waterbury Branch: Beacon Falls reopened in the 1990s. Main line: Fairfield Metro station opened in 2011. Also, this map incorrectly shows the Waterbury Branch connecting west of Stratford, it should be shifted east. New Haven-State Street opened in 2002. Also missing from this map is Kent Road station, which opened in 1976 and closed in 1994.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Photo from George Hamlin

Northbound Metro North - Hudson line train to Poughkeepsie passing Bear Mountain 


15-5973 by George Hamlin, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Ridership up on Metro-North*
> 
> By John Burgeson and Fausto Giovanny Pinto Updated 1:04 am, Thursday, October 8, 2015
> 
> ...


Read Full Article Here : http://www.ctpost.com/news/article/Ridership-up-on-Metro-North-6557190.php


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Screens at local stations offer train times and more*
> 
> By Hugh Bailey Updated 6:22 pm, Thursday, October 8, 2015
> 
> ...


Read Full Article here : http://www.ctpost.com/business/article/Screens-at-local-stations-offer-train-times-and-6559007.php


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hempstead Branch at Bellerose Station*​


> Built : 1898
> Rebuilt : 1909, 1960-61
> Number of Tracks : 4
> Platforms : 1 Island platform
> ...





> Looking Westbound
> 
> 
> 
> Hempstead bound train departing


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hempstead Branch at Floral Park Station*

*Hempstead Branch at Floral Park Station​*


> Built : 1878
> Rebuilt : 1909, 1960
> Number of Tracks : 4
> Platforms : 1 Island platform , 2 Side platforms
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hempstead Branch at Stewart Manor*​


> Built : 1873
> Rebuilt : 1909, 2006
> Number of Tracks : 2
> Platforms : 2 Side platforms
> ...





> Just before the station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hempstead Branch at Nassau Boulevard*

*Hempstead Branch at Nassau Boulevard​*


> Built : 1907
> Rebuilt : N/A
> Number of Tracks : 2
> Platforms : 2 Side platforms
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hempstead Branch at Garden City*​


> Built : 1872
> Rebuilt : 1898
> Number of Tracks : 2
> Platforms : 2 Side platforms
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hempstead Branch in Garden City*

Hempstead Branch merges into a Single track before breaking off towards Hempstead from the lightly used Garden City-Mitchell Field Secondary.


073 by Corey Best, on Flickr


071 by Corey Best, on Flickr


072 by Corey Best, on Flickr

Garden City-Mitchell Field Secondary


LIRR Garden City Spur by Corey Best, on Flickr


LIRR Garden City Spur by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Grand Central Terminal​*

Metro North @ Grand Central Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North @ Grand Central Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North @ Grand Central Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North @ Grand Central Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

If NJT goes on strike, will Amtrak still run between NY Penn and 30th Street Philadelphia?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> If NJT goes on strike, will Amtrak still run between NY Penn and 30th Street Philadelphia?


Why wouldn't they? Its Amtrak that owns all of the track and RoW. NJT just pays a fee for each train they put on the rails (same thing for SEPTA, MARC, and Shore Line East). If anything, Amtrak will be happy not to have NJT clogging up their tracks, although the swarm of riders attempting hop to on Regional trains to replace their commute and the loss of the fees might make them think otherwise.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

This is Christie being a union hating shmuck and not raising the gas tax, unbelievable.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> This is Christie being a union hating shmuck and not raising the gas tax, unbelievable.


Nothing that man does or doesn't do surprises me anymore.... hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 2.28.16

*Hoboken Terminal at 9pm *​

A Deserted Hoboken Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Deserted Hoboken Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Deserted Hoboken Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Deserted Hoboken Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr

Empty Car..


Empty Car by Corey Best, on Flickr

Doors Closing...


Doors Closing at Westwood by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Nexis said:


> Nothing that man does or doesn't do surprises me anymore.... hno:


Hey, he could be vice president come this time next year :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NJ Transit Latest*


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why has every Transit system seem to have fallen into hell over the past 2 years?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

CNB30 said:


> Why has every Transit system seem to have fallen into hell over the past 2 years?


Weak political support , crumbling infrastructure due to low funds , poorly run...


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nexis said:


> Weak political support , crumbling infrastructure due to low funds , poorly run...


It's just depressing. Oh how I wish this was Europe. hno:


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Eh it seems that metro-north is climbing out of the pit


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Long Island Railroad seems to have fallen in a crater...and can't get back up...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Could housing in Long Island become more affordable as a result?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

NJ Transit strike workaround plan... it ain't much

www.njtransit.com/railstoppage


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> NJ Transit strike workaround plan... it ain't much
> 
> www.njtransit.com/railstoppage



Could you link directly to the image, please? I can't seem to find a copy of it on the website, and I can't make this version big enough to be legible.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

00Zy99 said:


> Could you link directly to the image, please? I can't seem to find a copy of it on the website, and I can't make this version big enough to be legible.


Here you go:

http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/NJT_Contingency_Bus_Park_Ride_Locations.pdf

This is also accessible by clicking on the hyperlink here: http://www.njtransit.com/var/var_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=RailStopContBusPRTo - where it says "For a map showing the park-ride locations,"


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Could housing in Long Island become more affordable as a result?


The NIMBYs will make sure LI stays expensive regardless of the LIRR decline..


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

In case of an NJT rail strike, NJT-operated rail services in upstate New York (Metro North "west of Hudson") will no longer operate. Metro North will run shuttle buses from certain "west of Hudson" stations to the Hudson Line (Metro North "east of Hudson").










http://web.mta.info/mnr/html/NJ_Transit_strike.pdf

or click on "Shuttle Service Map" here: http://web.mta.info/mnr/html/NJ_strike_travel_info.htm


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*LIRR 3rd Rail Fight*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Nexis said:


> *LIRR 3rd Rail Fight*


I wonder if they are "squirmishing" over a third rail or a third track. 

I was previously led to believe that most of LIRR already had a third rail.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Third track. That's what they talked about in the clip, and that's what the issue is.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NJ Transit strike would cripple freight traffic, group says*

http://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf/2016/03/strike_would_cripple_freight_traffic_shut_down_major_refinery_group_says.html


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I wonder if they are "squirmishing" over a third rail or a third track.
> 
> I was previously led to believe that most of LIRR already had a third rail.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

I love how everyone who uses the LIRR says how all the trains are beyond crowded, and then they get up in arms over proposals to reduce crowding


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> I love how everyone who uses the LIRR says how all the trains are beyond crowded, and then they get up in arms over proposals to reduce crowding


Nothing surprises me about Long Island anymore. They've blocked various things in the past that could have lessened the strain on the Island and say tax payers 1000s of $$$ each year... The Island has a affordable housing crisis due to every affordable housing project , even the ones mixed in being NIMBY'd to death..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Scenes around South Norwalk,CT​*
*SoNo Bridge & Tower​*

A Morning Walk around South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Morning Walk around South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Morning Walk around South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Morning Walk around South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr

*Danbury Branch meets New Haven Line...*


New Haven Line meets the Danbury Branch in SoNo by Corey Best, on Flickr

*near the Walk Bridge​*

Old Catenary in SoNo by Corey Best, on Flickr


Local Train to New Haven cruising past South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


Local Train to New Haven cruising past South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


A Eastbound Dead head move passing SoNo by Corey Best, on Flickr


Local New Haven Line train to Grand Central passing SoNo... by Corey Best, on Flickr


Local New Haven Line train to Grand Central passing SoNo... by Corey Best, on Flickr


Local New Haven Line train to Grand Central passing SoNo... by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NJ Transit Rally*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Commuters Brace For NJ Transit Strike*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A few Amtrak trains serve Princeton Jct and New Brunswick on weekdays, but these will only be useful for reverse commuters in case of an NJT strike. Peak direction commuters will have to work from home, drive, take a shuttle bus from Hamilton or Metropark to PATH in Newark/Harrison or take Amtrak from Trenton or Metropark to NY Penn (to the extent tickets are available - it's all-reserved service).










https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/498/180/Northeast-Corridor-Schedule-W02-011116-rev.pdf


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Amtrak isnt very reliable, right? I took it several times and it was never on time. 1-2 hrs delay is nothing uncommon.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> Amtrak isnt very reliable, right? I took it several times and it was never on time. 1-2 hrs delay is nothing uncommon.


Long Distance is unreliable , Northeastern services are usually ontime..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NJ TRANSIT Strike*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Early Morning Morris & Essex line photos from Harrison,NJ


Good Morning Morris & Essex Line in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Good Morning Morris & Essex Line in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Good Morning Morris & Essex Line in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Good Morning Morris & Essex Line in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


An Early Morning Walk around Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


An Early Morning Walk around Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Early Morning Northeast Corridor trains in Harrison,NJ


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*PHOTO: LIRR train opened doors without a platform for last car*

http://abc7ny.com/traffic/photo-lirr-train-opened-doors-without-a-platform-for-last-car/1240366/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The Old Put*










http://www.iridetheharlemline.com/tag/putnam-division/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Is Today The Day?*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

NJ-ARP Plan for Mass Transit in NJ...









Source : http://www.nj-arp.org/content/about_nj_arp/about_nj_arp#


> Commuter Rail Projects
> 
> Monmouth-Ocean-Middlesex Rail (MOM)
> Cape May Line
> ...


Projects I would like to see added ,


(MOM Rail Network) Lakehurst line
(MOM Rail Network) Atlantic Highlands branch
seasonal Lambertville Service
West Shore Line
Pascack Valley Line ext to Suffern
Electrification of the rest of the network
High Level platforms at every station
Mount Holly Branch


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station Stop is....Anderson Street *



>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Inbound Pascack Valley Line train passing Abandoned Fairmount Park Station which is now an Ice cream shop..
*


Fairmount Station in Hackensack,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inbound Pascack Valley Line train passing through Hackensack,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inbound Pascack Valley Line train passing through Hackensack,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inbound Pascack Valley Line train passing through Hackensack,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Outbound Pascack Valley Line train passing through Westwood


Outbound Pascack Valley Line train passing through Westwood,New Jersey by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*LIRR License Plate Readers*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday from the 7 Train.... New Catenary and Signals in Sunnyside


Northeast Corridor viewed from the 7 Train by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor viewed from the 7 Train by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor viewed from the 7 Train by Corey Best, on Flickr


Northeast Corridor viewed from the 7 Train by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Early Evening at the Hoboken Yard & Terminal


Hoboken Terminal during Evening Rush hour by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal during Evening Rush hour by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal during Evening Rush hour by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal during Evening Rush hour by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal during Evening Rush hour by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal during Evening Rush hour by Corey Best, on Flickr


Rush Hour departures... by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal Main Waiting room by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello,

Here is information about the track 61 FDR?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Anderson79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is information about the track 61 FDR?


Where is track 61 FDR?


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nexis said:


> Where is track 61 FDR?


It is the old track where President Roosevelt used to get out of Washington D.C. to New York.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Anderson79 said:


> It is the old track where President Roosevelt used to get out of Washington D.C. to New York.


Well that is in DC , this is the NYC system.... 2 different networks separated by hundreds of kilometers...


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

See this example in the video below. Attention in 3:07.








The video explains a little about this subject. I am looking for information of this section, photo or anything else.
Thank you


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hah hah hah.

There's so much wrong with this movie its not even funny. 

That railcar is actually roughly standard construction of the 1920s. Those "gunports" are standard ventilation systems of the era before AC was invented. The extra-thick windows (which I can't even tell if they ARE) are for protecting the mail. The MNCX designator means that it is assigned to the maintenance department, not the Federal Government.

We know how FDR traveled by rail, and we know that he used a special train car-but that train car is in a museum in Florida. Here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Magellan_(railcar)


Track 61 predates FDR by decades. It was originally intended for mail. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_61_(New_York_City)

http://www.columbia.edu/~brennan/abandoned/gct61.html



It IS part of Grand Central Terminal-it just happens to be located in a remote corner of the yards.


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting observation.

I do not understand much of the history of Roosevelt, but I believe the track 61 outside of New York should be abandoned. I would like to find pictures of this ancient path from Washington to NY. Excerpts abandoned the old track 61.


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

For example, these pictures show the track 61 after NY, in Boston, the line was part of Roosevelt snippet:



















Abandoned


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Anderson79 said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> I do not understand much of the history of Roosevelt, but I believe the track 61 outside of New York should be abandoned. I would like to find pictures of this ancient path from Washington to NY. Excerpts abandoned the old track 61.


Roosevelt used the track to journey between Hyde Park, New York and New York City. There was never an "ancient path" between Washington and NY that included Grand Central Terminal.


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Very good this information, thank you ^^


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

The term "track 61" in this context refers to a single siding in Grand Central Terminal. It is next to a bunch of other sidings, all of which are in use as necessary. 

The picture you are linking to in Boston shows a freight spur that provides access to the port. It has almost no history of passenger service. 

The upper photograph has no context and could be literally almost anywhere in North America.

The route that Roosevelt took to Hyde Park was different from time to time as necessary. Those parts of it that are still wanted are still in use (which is just about all of it). There is no one dedicated route that Roosevelt followed, it was a series of lines, such as the West Shore Line, the Northeast Corridor, the Hudson Division, etc. etc. He would go from one line to the next, much like how a Eurostar goes from London to Paris, or London to Brussels-using various different divisions along the route.

Also, Grand Central Terminal is a stub-ended station facing north. There are no tracks facing south there. Any train to Washington would have to take a circuitous route, and possibly use a competing railroad. There has never been any service from GCT to Washington (excepting possibly special runs).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

00Zy99 said:


> Any train to Washington would have to take a circuitous route, and possibly use a competing railroad. There has never been any service from GCT to Washington (excepting possibly special runs).


What would that even involve? Going via Harlem Line and then via Maybrook Line east to Danbury, down to Norwalk and then via the Northeast Corridor to DC?


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice, also interesting...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What would that even involve? Going via Harlem Line and then via Maybrook Line east to Danbury, down to Norwalk and then via the Northeast Corridor to DC?


(all routes are from the WWII era, not all may be possible today)

There used to be a branch line off the Harlem Line just north of Melrose station that went down to Hunts Point, where you could reverse onto the Hell Gate Line. 

Alternatively, there would be the Car Float option. I seem to recall that one of the Bronx Terminals actually wasn't landlocked and connected to the NYC. From there, you go to Greenpoint or Communipaw and take the NEC or the Royal Blue Line.

http://www.freightrrofnyc.info/

Or one could go down the Maybrook line via Poughkeepsie and take the Lehigh and Hudson River to New Jersey.

Today, one could just reverse down the West Side Line into Penn Station.

And... that's pretty much it.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Found a better route:

Up the Hudson Line to Spuyten Duyvil. 

Around the missing leg of the wye onto the West Side Line.

Onto the car floats across the Hudson (West Side Line connected directly to NYC piers).

Offload at car float terminal in New Jersey.

Proceed as normal.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Wesmont train station in Wood-Ridge to open in May *
> 
> Lisa Torbic, a spokeswoman for NJ Transit, confirmed the opening.
> 
> ...


Read Full Story Here


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Metro-North continues plans to upgrade Port Jervis rail line*

http://www.midhudsonnews.com/News/2016/March/30/MN_PJ_line-30Mar16.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Early March East Side Access Update...


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: March 2016 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*4th Quarter Ridership for NYC Commuter Railways *

*Weekday Daily Ridership*
Long Island Railroad - 333,600 : -1.05%
Metro North Railroad - 304,800 : 2.06%
New Jersey Transit - 247,406 : 1.54%


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Photos: Here's Penn Station On St. Patrick's Day*

Those eager to get an early start on St. Patrick's Day swarmed through Penn Station Thursday afternoon, creating the kind of blindly exuberant scene that Midwestern college campuses endure pretty much every weekend.






http://gothamist.com/2016/03/17/photos_st_patrick_penn_station.php#photo-1


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Secaucus JCT Upper Level in the Early Morning hours *

Inbound train arriving...


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr

Outbound Northeast Corridor train departing 


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr

Inbound Express racing past at high speed


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr

Inbound local departing 


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Morning Northeast Corridor Rush Hour at Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

East Side Acess Update from the MTA

Queens Portal Ventilation building


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

East Side Acess Update from the MTA

Queens Tunnels & Portal


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


East Side Access Update: Queens by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

East Side Acess Update from the MTA

48th Bridge Removal 


48th Street Bridge Removal by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


48th Street Bridge Removal by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


48th Street Bridge Removal by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on Wednesday - 4/6/16

*Montclair Branch at Watsessing Avenue*​


> Opened : 1856
> Rebuilt : 1912 , 2007-2008
> Daily Passengers : 490 (2015)
> Number of tracks : 2
> ...





>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on Wednesday - 4/6/16

*Early Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station*

Crowds waiting for Trenton Express on Track 3



> *Stopping at :*
> Princeton JCT
> Hamilton
> Trenton



Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Raritan Valley Locomotive with a Military Banner on it


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Arrows on the move into Track 4


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Departure vision


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Trains Can't Stop Quickly , You can!


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Looking South


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Crowds waiting for Raritan Valley Local on Track 5 & Trenton Local train on Track 4


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

North Jersey Coast line Express to Long Branch departing Track 3


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

North Jersey Coast line local to South Amboy departing Track 4


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr

Raritan Valley Local arriving on Track 5


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Train Station Tour: Grand Central Terminal, NYC (Metro-North RR) - 60FPS*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Hoboken Terminal Track Replacement , photo by Towerpower



>


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Cuomo: LIRR Third Track Wouldn’t Impact Homes*



















https://www.longislandpress.com/2016/03/09/cuomo-lirr-third-track-wouldnt-impact-homes/

_*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania*_


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Trenton Transit Center


Trenton Transit Center by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Westwood Station taken this afternoon - 4/23/16


This Station Stop is... Westwood... by Corey Best, on Flickr


Outbound Pascack Valley line train at Westwood by Corey Best, on Flickr


Wheels , A Bell and the yellow line by Corey Best, on Flickr


Window and Buttons by Corey Best, on Flickr


Outbound Pascack Valley line train at Westwood by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Anderson79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow....nice pictures!!! ^^


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

The Old Fairmount Station in Hackensack,NJ & Passing tracks


Pascack Valley Line at the old Fairmount Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Pascack Valley line in Hackensack,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station is...Yonkers​*


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station is...Ludlow *


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station Stop is...Oradell*


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station Stop is... River Edge*



>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station is...Fleetwood*


Metro North Harlem line at Fleetwood Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North Harlem line at Fleetwood Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North Harlem line at Fleetwood Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station is Mount Vernon West*


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station is Wakefield*

Looking North , you can see Mount Vernon West 0.5 miles away



>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken from the Nereid Avenue Viaduct over Woodlawn JCT

Looking South


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*This Station is... Woodlawn*



>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*MTA Train Floods during New York Storm 7-1-16*


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

At which station do Metro-North stations start to be un-staffed?


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Well a more appropriate question is which stations are staffed. The answer to that is, Yonkers, White Plains, Port Chester and a few others I believe


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Major cities are staffed all day , large towns are staffed only during the morning peak and small towns are unstaffed...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...icketing-comes-to-new-york-commuter-rail.html
> 
> *Mobile ticketing comes to New York commuter rail*
> 06 Jul 2016
> ...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

How does that work?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

00Zy99 said:


> How does that work?


are you referring to mobile ticketing?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> are you referring to mobile ticketing?


Yes.

How do you buy a ticket so that it can't be cheated, and how do they check it?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to MTA website:

http://www.mta.info/news/2016/07/05/etix-ticketing-app-comes-lirr-metro-north



> 1. Buy a ticket by entering information about origin and destination, and selecting the type of ticket (one-way, 10-trip, weekly or monthly). The ticket is then saved in an electronic “ticket wallet” feature in the app.
> 
> 2. Prior to boarding the train, pull up the ticket from the ticket wallet and activate the ticket by tapping on the “activate ticket” button.
> 
> 3. When a conductor comes through the train to ask for tickets, have the activated ticket displayed, and simply show the smartphone screen to the conductor. Conductors will visually validate the mobile ticket by looking at the screen. As the rollout proceeds, conductors will use a handheld device to scan mobile tickets.


If I am not mistaken, once the ticket is activated, it expires after a certain amount of time, regardless of whether the conductor checks it.

Paper tickets don't expire for a longer period of time, so they can be reused if not checked by the conductor (for example, on short journeys or in busy trains).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> According to MTA website:
> 
> http://www.mta.info/news/2016/07/05/etix-ticketing-app-comes-lirr-metro-north
> 
> ...


Paper tickets on Metro North & the LIRR expire after 3 months.... NJT has no limit..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NJ Transit Budget At Risk*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*LIRR Morning Rush Woes*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Oh brother. Does the MTA have the money to replace those defective trains? I mean if breakdowns like that happen often, it needs better rail cars are needed soon.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Oh brother. Does the MTA have the money to replace those defective trains? I mean if breakdowns like that happen often, it needs better rail cars are needed soon.


It was a simple derailment , so I'm sure all they'll need to do is some basic maintenance..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New Catenary going up along the New Haven Line east of Stratford


Men at Work by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are these new wires, new poles, or what?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> Are these new wires, new poles, or what?


New Wires on an existing pole , with newer constant tension poles nearby.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*LIRR M3 Front Window Little Neck to Manhasset*







*LIRR M3 Front Window Nostrand Ave to Atlantic Term Brooklyn*







*LIRR M3 Front Window Jamaica to East New York*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> New Wires on an existing pole , with newer constant tension poles nearby.


That's something that confuses me. They are putting up a LOT of new poles along the New Haven Line, but they are leaving the old poles up as well. Are the old poles coming down at some point? The old portals are now 100 years old, and undoubtedly quite worn out. What is the time-frame for finishing the current overhaul of the New Haven Line (bridges, tracks, wires)?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*A Mess At Penn Station*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*You can view the double tracking of the Ronkonkoma Branch here*

*LIRR Ronkonkoma to Brentwood with an M3 on a Sunny Day*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Modernization of Flushing Main Street Long Island Rail Road (LIRR) station.

Here are the renderings



















http://web.mta.info/lirr/flushing/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Spiffy , I wonder if they'll get ride of that horrible billboard hanging on the overpass..


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

I am a big fan of the American EMU - a sign of industrial superiority of America.



_NYW&B train at East 3rd Street._

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Alas. If only it were still around.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pascack Valley Line @ Hillsdale​*


> Built : March 4, 1870
> Number of Tracks : 1
> Platforms : 1 Side platforms
> Daily Ridership : 527
> Service Level : Hourly


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line @ Bridgeport Station*



> Opened : 1840
> Rebuilt : 1975
> Daily Passengers : 6,300 (2015)
> Number of tracks : 4
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Port Jefferson Station*



> Built : 1873
> Rebuilt : 1875, 1903, 1968, 2001
> Number of Tracks : 5
> Grade : At Grade
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

M2s live on...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

LIRR Getting Back On Track


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_0593 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0692 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0695 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0589 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_0588 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Arriving at Valhalla


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Two Long Island Railroad MP15AC locomotives pulling Metro-North M7A cars over Amtrak territory. The M7A are in the process of receiving PTC at the Arch Street Shop in Long Island City.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ived-for-lirr-at-penn-station.html?channel=00
> 
> *Four proposals received for LIRR at Penn Station*
> Friday, November 11, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...re-kawasaki-emu-cars-for-mta-metro-north.html
> 
> *More Kawasaki EMU cars for MTA Metro-North*
> 17 Nov 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*pedestrian bridge over Long Island Rail Road*

"*216th Street bridge to close for good*"










http://www.qchron.com/editions/nort...cle_eb79b864-19a5-56e4-b995-c597cd933261.html


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Black Friday NEC fanning compilation (Princeton Junction, Metropark, & Elizabeth):


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

READ FIRST:
Recorded November 27th, 2016 (11/27/16). Welcome aboard Amtrak Thanksgiving Holiday Extra Northeast Regional train 1099, originating out of New York Penn Station & bound for Washington DC with leased commuter equipment (NJT GE Arrow III EMU). Along the way, we make the following station stops:

Newark Penn Station - 14:20
Metropark - 31:08
Trenton Transit Center - 1:02:55
30th Street Station, Philadelphia - 1:34:15
Wilmington, DE - 2:07:30
Baltimore Penn Station - 3:04:51
BWI Airport Railway Station - 3:21:02
New Carrollton - 3:38:25
Union Station, Washington DC - 3:47:05

Due to the equipment, we are limited to 80 MPH the entire way down, but despite that, the ride was still pretty decent. We start off in the first car (1361), but end up moving to the second car (1362), so that I can position myself over a motor truck as opposed to a trailer truck. Additionally, the horn on 1361 was crap, so I didn't have a compelling reason to stay in the first car. I apologize for the sun sliding into and out of the shot, as I did not anticipate the winding nature of the Corridor to be an issue with the lighting this time of year. At the very least, the audio is well captured, and the conductor is quite cheerful. Along the way, we play leapfrog with Northeast Regional train 145 @ Hamilton, Trenton, and 30th Street, a pair of guys coming from Philly bound for NYC get on at Trenton after getting off SEPTA only to find out they've gotten on the wrong train and are headed back to Philly, and we see lots and lots of railfans @ various stations. Thanks for watching and enjoy the ride =)

Image thumbnail credits to Rob Sartain​. Many thanks to him for allowing me to use his photo.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pascack Valley line @ Hillsdale Station at Midnight*


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Some photos I took at Jamaica Station the other day*



>


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/04/nyregion/lirr-derailment-atlantic-terminal-brooklyn.html





> *L.I.R.R. Derailment Injures More Than 100 in Brooklyn*
> 
> By ELI ROSENBERG and VIVIAN YEEJAN. 4, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Why do the motormen keep falling asleep?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*RPA report details five one-seat ride options to JFK Airport*














> The Regional Plan Association decided to explore this point further, and in a report out today they’ve detailed five different approaches for a “one-seat ride” to JFK
> 
> 
> According to the report, the five options are as follows:
> ...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the 3rd Ave Express and the full Rockaway Beach extension should be built together, with multiple stops along the Rockaway Beach line. Maybe see about switching the A-train back to the LIRR?


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

LIRR: One Continuous Hour of Evening Rush Service @ Woodside:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

NJT @ Millburn.
Train 877, with Metro-North EMD GP40FH-2M 4900 and a rare mixed Comet Hoboken set:





Arrow III EMU excerpt:





Full length video:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*LIRR, Metro-North Railroad Break Ridership Records*"

http://www.mta.info/press-release/mta-headquarters/lirr-metro-north-railroad-break-ridership-records


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ersey-transit-orders-training-simulators.html

*New Jersey Transit orders training simulators*
29 Jan 2017










USA: Corys is to supply two training simulators to New Jersey Transit ahead of the introduction of Positive Train Control on the operator’s 12 routes.

The two desk simulators form part of a $225m PTC overhaul that will integrate ACSES II. They will be used by around 1 200 staff.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know when Moynihan Station Phase 1 for the new Amtrak concourse under the post office stairs will open? It was originally supposed to open in 2016 and looks ever closer to completion. They took down the fences a few months ago and just have low walls around the plazas outside the doors.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

towerpower123 said:


> Does anyone know when Moynihan Station Phase 1 for the new Amtrak concourse under the post office stairs will open? It was originally supposed to open in 2016 and looks ever closer to completion. They took down the fences a few months ago and just have low walls around the plazas outside the doors.


It was supposed to open in the fall/winter, yes, but apparently Cuomo had them make some additions/alterations so that it would integrate with the other planned upgrades for the complex (Penn and Farley/Moynihan). 

Then again, it could just be hearsay.

It would appear the scope of the work increased a bit (but I do think the article is confusing the digital ceiling for the LIRR Concourse in Penn).


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The Fordham Metro-North station.






IMG_5492 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5493 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5498 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5501 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5507 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5508 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5512 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5519 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5521 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5523 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5525 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5527 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


>


This is entirely touching and heart-warming. He should be made the honorary stationmaster and given pay and a uniform.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

phoenixboi08 said:


> It was supposed to open in the fall/winter, yes, but apparently Cuomo had them make some additions/alterations so that it would integrate with the other planned upgrades for the complex (Penn and Farley/Moynihan).
> 
> Then again, it could just be hearsay.
> 
> It would appear the scope of the work increased a bit (but I do think the article is confusing the digital ceiling for the LIRR Concourse in Penn).


At least the delay is for a good purpose. They NEED that Farley extension for the rest of the station done much sooner rather than later! :cheers:


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

Nexis said:


>


That's awesome. I wish I could bring that gentleman a hot cup of coffee every morning. God bless you, sir, and thank you for your service :cheers1:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Updates on the "East Side Access" extension of LIRR to Grand Central

CM006 - 55th St. Arch Rebar Installation (02-22-2017) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

CM006 - 50th St. Signal Room Rebar Installation (02-21-2017) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Where's The Train Station?*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NTSB To Release Deadly Valhalla Crash Report*


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nexis said:


> *NTSB To Release Deadly Valhalla Crash Report*


:cripes::cripes::cripes::cripes:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

The result of my two hours @ Forest Hills LIRR yesterday:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Brooklyn Bound LIRR Train Slams Into Car*







*NJ TRANSIT Train Strikes Vehicle In Cedar Grove*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*'All By Myself' LIRR Commuter's Video*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Andover Twp. decision could get Lackawanna Cutoff station on track*

http://www.njherald.com/20170302/andover-twp-decision-could-get-lackawanna-cutoff-station-on-track#


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Commuters Want Repairs At Lynbrook Train Station*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Metro North from Grand Central Station to Stamford, CT


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Why people pronounce LIRR as "LI-Double-R"? That has one more syllable.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

mrsmartman said:


> Why people pronounce LIRR as "LI-Double-R"? That has one more syllable.


Because saying "RR" is a hassle. It is easy to be tripped up phonetically while saying it, and if you try to say it quickly enough, it is not always intelligible.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Fan Railer said:


> Because saying "RR" is a hassle. It is easy to be tripped up phonetically while saying it, and if you try to say it quickly enough, it is not always intelligible.


Is it unique for LIRR? What about other RRs like PRR etc.? Would PRR be read as "P-Double-R"?


----------



## LTA1992 (Dec 18, 2016)

mrsmartman said:


> Is it unique for LIRR? What about other RRs like PRR etc.? Would PRR be read as "P-Double-R"?


They called that the "Pennsy".

I've heard people call the LIRR the Lurr and it makes me cringe every time.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Source: http://www.columbia.edu/~brennan/subway/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ansion-project-moves-forward.html?channel=535

*Long Island Rail Road Expansion Project moves forward*
Thursday, April 13, 2017










_PLANS to construct a third track on a congested section of the Long Island Rail Road (LIRR) have taken a step forward with the publication of a Final Environmental Impact Statement (FEIS) for the project after more than a year of data collection, analysis and public consultation_

The LIRR Expansion project involves adding a third track on the 15.7km section from Floral Park to Hicksville, which is used by services from New York to Port Jefferson, Oyster Bay, Ronkonkoma, and Montauk

...


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

PRR only built a pair of North River Tunnels but two pairs of East River Tunnels. Probably a pair for NEC through operations and a pair for LIRR terminal. Other PRR trains terminated at Exchange Place, NJ. The addition of other commuter railroads from NJ to NY Penn Station contrary to original design caused most of congestion today. It is hoped that East Side Access project will relieve NY Penn Station from its current capacity constraint.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Only SOME of the constraints will be lifted.

There are far more through NEC trains today. As well as far more LIRR trains, and NJ Transit trains.

Penn Station was designed for very different traffic patterns from what it faces today. Originally, there were many overnight trains from the west and south terminating at Penn Station, and often sitting for long periods of time to allow passengers to wake up and disembark. They would also drop off sleeping cars for re-attachment to other trains. The number of day trains was fewer, especially those that were running through-it was Amtrak that really expanded through running the length of the NEC.

Furthermore, Penn Station is simply handling far more passengers that either incarnation was ever intended to handle. About the only good thing to be said about the demolition was that it created more concourse space overall, although the confusing nature of the layout meant that it didn't help congestion much.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Why were there two pairs of East River Tunnels? One to New Haven and one to Long Island?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, and also to send terminating trains to and from Sunnyside Yard. There is some operational flexibility-Amtrak trains can use all four tunnels, as can LIRR, but they typically stick to their own bores.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> Forest Hills Station on 4/14/17


...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*4K LIRR M3 Rear Window Ronkonkoma to Bethpage*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Grand Central holds yoga class while Penn Station falls apart*



New York Post said:


> Forget Penn Station — this is Zen station!
> 
> Commuters enjoyed chilled yoga sessions in the middle of Grand Central Station today — a serene scene that was worlds away from the chaos at Penn, where riders have been besieged by foul waterfalls, mass panic and endless delays.
> 
> The stretchy straphangers said they loved getting their om on under the historic station’s high ceilings and chandeliers, but they’d namaste away from hitting the mat at its crummy crosstown counterpart...


Read More: http://nypost.com/2017/05/04/grand-central-holds-yoga-class-while-penn-station-falls-apart/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*MTA Has To Turn Over Penn Station Video for Trip-and-Fall Lawsuit: Judge*



DNAinfo said:


> MIDTOWN — The MTA has to release surveillance footage from inside Penn Station after a judge ruled in favor of a man who says he needs the film to prove a bag of electrical equipment left out near the Long Island Rail Road tracks made him fall and break his hip, according to court documents.
> 
> Lawyer Malcolm Babel wrote in court papers that he tried obtaining the video through a Freedom of Information Law request last August, in a bid to prove that the MTA was at fault for the spill he took near a Hudson News outpost in the terminal after 5 p.m. on July 3, 2016.
> 
> He was hospitalized for five days with a fractured shoulder and hairline fracture in his hip, he said...


Read More: https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20170510/midtown/penn-station-mta-lirr-bayside-subpoena-trip-fall










Malcolm Babel says he tripped over MTA equipment at Penn Station last July.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

When will Long Island housing values begin to reflect lack of meaningful access to the region's core?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> When will Long Island housing values begin to reflect lack of meaningful access to the region's core?


The day after all of the tunnels under the East River collapse.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_8425 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8427 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8430 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8435 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8441 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8445 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8450 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8459 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8466 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8472 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8474 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8482 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8381 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8390 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8394 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8400 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8406 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8409 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_8414 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Great photos of the circus trains!

Also, excellent pix of the Ringling Brothers Barnum & Bailey train!


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Great photos of the circus trains!
> 
> Also, excellent pix of the Ringling Brothers Barnum & Bailey train!


The Ringling Brothers train IS the circus train.

There's only one circus there, dude. hno:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Source: nj.com


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Leased MARC cars entered service on LIRR yesterday; will be run on trains 613/664 for the foreseeable future. Will also be expanded to a 7-car consist starting Monday. Enjoy:





Other LIRR action from yesterday:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> New Jersey Transit Penn Station Concourse at Rush Hour


..


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

An image of Grand Central from the book “The Gateway to a Continent.”

Source: https://www.nytimes.com/


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

A full-size version of that picture!

IN COLOR!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The published schedule shows the Amtrak trains that will serve GCT. It will be interesting to know how they will be announced, shown on departure boards, boarded by passengers, etc.



















https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/537/512/Empire-Service-W08r-071017,0.pdf

Interestingly, not all of the diverted trains are during rush hour, when PSNY is under the most intense pressure. 

So next week, NY will join the likes of Boston and Stockton as some of the few US cities with multiple Amtrak stations.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

(also Philadelphia)

I hope that they'll re-open the waiting room, and put the benches back in. That's the only thing that's missing from the restoration.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

The Grand Central Terminal was built as the best railroad terminal in the world but its capacity was permanently constrained by its terminal layout.

The Pennsylvania Station was built as the through station of the Cross Manhattan Railroad and its construction required razing several city blocks, causing some disruptions to the neighborhoods.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

The above New York Penn Station track map highlights one of the most complex interlockings on the Northeast Corridor – A Interlocking – the critical sorting mechanism that routes trains entering and exiting Penn Station from the Hudson River tunnels and the Long Island Rail Road’s West Side Yard across 21 tracks. A Interlocking, the area shaded in orange, is where the infrastructure renewal work will take place this summer.

Source: https://media.amtrak.com/new-york-penn-station-infrastructure-renewal-program/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Looks like Amtrak trains are showing up Hudson Line green in GCT departure screens.










http://as0.mta.info/mnr/html/bigboard.cfm/


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ how do you get to these departure boards, is there one for every station?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Polman said:


> ^^ how do you get to these departure boards, is there one for every station?


yes - you just go here: http://as0.mta.info/mnr/mstations/default.cfm


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Penn Station Repair Work Ahead of Schedule After First Week*
_Officials remain focused on completing work by Labor Day_



The Wall Street Journal. said:


> An eight-week program of extensive repair work to tracks at New York Penn Station, which has disrupted the lives of tens of thousands of commuters, is running slightly ahead of schedule.
> 
> Amtrak’s chief operating officer Scot Naparstek said during a conference call Friday afternoon that the national passenger railroad has completed all of its...


Read More: https://www.wsj.com/articles/penn-station-repair-work-ahead-of-schedule-after-first-week-1500059180


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Drawing of Grand Central Terminal with street level cutaway to subway tracks (1912). From the Mid-Manhattan Picture Collection / New York City, NYPL Digital Gallery

Source: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/403494447834689267/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Memories of Penn Station*



ALEXANDER D. BLUMENSTIEL said:


> *To the Editor:*
> 
> Re “Penn Station Now and Always,” by Zach Gross (Op-Ed, nytimes.com, July 10): In the 1940s, my father was contracted to decorate New York’s Pennsylvania Station for Christmas. Seventy-two years have passed, but I remember his taking me with him and his crew when I was 4.
> 
> He pulled his trailer, piled with wreaths, roping and the other decorations he had created, down the ramp to the plaza between the Seventh Avenue subway and what was then the U.S.O. His crew unloaded the trailer, lugged the decorations into the main station, climbed and hung the wreaths and roping from the iron columns into the hushed vastness, with me asleep on a burlap bag of spare princess pine...


Read More: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/opinion/memories-of-penn-station.html










A layered image of Penn Station showing both past and present. _Credit Zach Gross for The New York Times_


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Man Threatened to 'Kill All the Americans' in Penn Station, DA Says*



DNAinfo said:


> MANHATTAN — A Staten Island man was arrested for threatening to "kill all the Americans" in Penn Station, prosecutors said.
> 
> Mohamed Nasar, 37, was riding in a car outside 2 Pennsylvania Plaza about 12:20 p.m. when he signaled to a passenger in another car to roll down his window Monday, according to the Manhattan District Attorney's Office...












Mohamed Nasar was arrested for threatening to massacre Penn Station straphangers, officials said.

Read More: https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20...man-arrested-kill-americans-penn-station-nypd


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Penn Station project shows Amtrak's efficiency, and need for infrastructure investment*



philly.com said:


> I am a loyal Amtrak rider. And I am proud of it. That’s why I am pleased to see that, in spite of great initial fears, the Infrastructure Renewal Program underway at New York City’s Penn Station has been going smoothly.
> 
> The Renewal Program consists of Amtrak removing the equivalent of six football fields’ worth of track and installing new track and switches all before Labor Day. That’s no small feat. The mere thought of it — and the possible disruption that some thought would occur — caused New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo to dub it “the Summer of Hell.” I am pleased to see that several weeks into the program, the governor’s prediction has not come true, thanks in large part to the planning by Amtrak in conjunction with Long Island Railroad and New Jersey Transit...


Read More: http://www.philly.com/philly/opinio...d-for-infrastructure-investment-20170809.html


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Arnorian said:


> Gateway project dead.
> 
> *Trump pulls brakes on $13B Obama-backed rail-tunnel plan*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...kes-on-13b-obama-backed-rail-tunnel-plan.html


That is until the half assed infrastructure plan comes up again at which point it is used as leverage to try and effectively "buy" the NY and NJ congressional delegations. But on the plus side this gives the Murphy government in NJ a chance to put together a better funding plan.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The New Penn Station: Everything You Should Know*

_Replacing NYC’s most despised transportation hub—a win for both preservationists and more than 600,000 commuters a day—could be closer to happening than we thought_



AD said:


> Rebuild Penn Station hopes to not just recreate the spaciousness and beauty of the pre-1963 hub but also improve upon it. Under the organization’s proposal, platforms would be widened and the number of escalators would be tripled, which should “vastly increase vertical circulation,” Shubow says. More platform space would allow some commuters to wait on the platform, hopefully ending the terrifying scramble riders currently engage in each time a track number is announced...
> 
> Of course, there are competing schools of thought for what should be done with the current “modernist mediocrity,” as Scully called it.
> 
> ...












An illustration of the exterior of the proposed newly rebuilt Penn Station, where Madison Square Garden and the current transportation hub are now located.

Read more at: https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/new-penn-station

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Cuomo floats use of eminent domain for Penn Station overhaul*

_Governor vows to deliver on plan to 'restructure and rebuild' train hub_



Crain's New York Business said:


> Gov. Andrew Cuomo promised in his annual State of the State address Wednesday to cooperate with the local real estate interests in the redevelopment of Penn Station—but also raised the possibility of expropriating their property.
> 
> The governor used part of the speech in the state capitol to reaffirm his intention to "restructure and rebuild" the 50-year-old Manhattan terminal, framing it at once as a matter of cosmetics and counterterrorism. He noted that the conversion of the Farley Post Office, which sits on the opposite side of Eighth Avenue, into the Moynihan Train Hall is already underway—creating a valve to ease pressure on Penn during the refurbishment.
> 
> At one point in his speech Cuomo appeared to raise the ultimate cudgel to threaten any private interest that might hold up the process...












Commuters packed into Penn Station _Photo: Buck Ennis_

Read more at: http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...e-of-eminent-domain-for-penn-station-overhaul

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Nexis said:


> *Metro-North ride from White Plains to NYC Grand Central*


great tour mate , miss new york


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Escalator for Grand Central - LIRR levels - opening in 5 or 10 years

Completed ceiling panels located in the new passenger escalator wellway. (CM014B, 1-31-2018) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/lower-montauk-final-report-jan2018.pdf


*Lower Montauk Branch Passenger Rail Study*

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY*
*Introduction*



> This study, conducted by the engineering firm AECOM on behalf of New York City Department of Transportation (NYCDOT) and sponsored by New York City District 30 Council Member Elizabeth Crowley, examines the feasibility of returning passenger service to the Lower Montauk Branch rail corridor (“the Branch”). With the City of New York’s population having grown 4.4% and the Borough of Queens’ population having grown 4.6% since 2010, city leaders and planners must begin to plan for the city’s next generation of residents and how they will travel to work, to school, and to the city’s vast cultural destinations. As outlined in OneNYC: The Plan for a Strong and Just City, the expansion of the city’s transit through network expansion and the introduction of new modes helps build an equitable and sustainable city that ensures, “New York City will continue to be the world's most dynamic urban economy, where families, businesses, and neighborhoods thrive.”
> 
> From Greenpoint, Williamsburg, and Bushwick in Brooklyn to Long Island City, Ridgewood, and Jamaica in Queens, many neighborhoods adjacent to the Branch have seen tremendous growth in recent years. At the same time, most of the areas along this former rail passenger line have yet to see significant new development and remains at a low-to-moderate density. Overall, it is important to consider infrastructure changes that would be needed to support growth if and when that time comes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"East Side Access" - construction of LIRR tunnels to Grand Central Terminal

Resilient Tie-Block revenue service track installed in one of the tunnels that connects the Manhattan caverns to Sunnyside Yard in Queens. (CM007, 2-13-2018) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Say goodbye to bar carts on LIRR platforms*



New York Post said:


> It’s last call for alcohol on the Long Island Rail Road.
> 
> The eight bar carts that ply suburban commuters with rush-hour booze are going the way of the Harvey Wallbanger, The Post has learned.
> 
> Come March 27, the five carts on the platforms at Penn Station, along with one each at the Jamaica, Atlantic Terminal and Hunterspoint Avenue stops, will disappear...


Read more at: https://nypost.com/2018/03/17/say-bye-bye-to-bar-carts-on-lirr-platforms/

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

For the first time in history, a US passenger railroad conductor was suspended *without* pay.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/0...ers-ice-agents-were-looking-for-illegals.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Due to construction on the Spuyten Duyvil Bridge, it is expected all Amtrak trains using the Hudson River Line will be diverted to Grand Central for 3 months this summer. Last summer there was a similar diversion due to construction at Penn Station but it only involved a few trains a day and only domestic short-haul trains to Rensselaer, NY. This time around it will necessitate all trains from this district being diverted to Grand Central, potentially replicating pre-1991 conditions, when all Amtrak upstate-bound trains were routed through Grand Central. This will not just be domestic short-haul but domestic daytime long-haul (Rutland, VT; Niagara Falls, NY), daytime international (Montreal; Toronto) and domestic long-haul (Chicago, IL) trains going to Grand Central.

https://www.timesunion.com/business...es-Empire-Connector-shutdown-for-12743850.php


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

https://twitter.com/LIRR/status/974704329276915718


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*City leaders decry Cuomo administration’s ‘totally crazy’ Penn Station proposal*



POLITICO said:


> City leaders Wednesday condemned a last-minute attempt by Gov. Andrew Cuomo to claim the right to redevelop the neighborhood around Penn Station without having to conduct environmental reviews or abide by local land use laws.
> 
> New York City Deputy Mayor Alicia Glen said the proposal "allows the state to do anything they want within a very broad district," and is “totally crazy.”
> 
> ...


Read more at: https://www.politico.com/states/new...ns-totally-crazy-penn-station-proposal-333256










Matthias Rosenkranz via Flickr

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Jared Leto performs in Penn Station, surprises fans with free tickets*

_The Thirty Seconds to Mars performer handed out 150 free tickets._



amNY.com said:


> Jared Leto of Thirty Seconds To Mars surprised New Yorkers on Monday afternoon with an impromptu acoustic performance in Penn Station and again outside Madison Square Garden.
> 
> “Look at all you crazy people out here,” Leto said to a crowd of a dozen that quickly multiplied to about 100 hovering fans. The singer was joined by a group of nine choir performers (who weren’t actually choir performers, just backup singers in themed garb) in front of the entrance to tracks 18 and 19 inside Penn’s Long Island Rail Road ticket area.
> 
> Leto performed “Walk On Water” — the first track off Thirty Seconds To Mars’ album “America,” set for release this Friday — not once, but three times for the group of unsuspecting fans who eagerly sang along...


Read more at: https://www.amny.com/entertainment/jared-leto-penn-station-1.17830360










*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*NY state budget declares Penn Station area an “unreasonable” public risk, and other shakeups*



The Architect's Newspaper said:


> After a tumultuous series of negotiations over New York State’s 2018-19 budget that came down to the wire, Governor Andrew Cuomo signed off on a finalized $168 billion bill late last Friday. While a congestion pricing plan and the removal of density caps for NYC residential developments failed to pass, sweeping changes that could preclude a state seizure of the Penn Station area have made it through.
> 
> The finalized budget provides a bevy of changes and funding initiatives that will affect New York-based architects and planners. In a move to stabilize city’s deteriorating subway system, $836 million was authorized for the MTA’s Subway Action Plan–with the requirement that the city government would have to foot half of the bill. As AN has previously reported, the money would go towards stabilizing the subway system by beefing up track work, replacing 1,300 troublesome signals, tracking leaks, and initiating a public awareness campaign to reduce littering. At the time of writing, the de Blasio administration which has repeatedly claimed that the city already pays more than its fair share, has agreed to contribute their $418 million portion...
> 
> While one controversial plan to remove Floor Area Ratio caps in future New York City residential developments didn’t make it into the final draft, another even more contentious proposal did. According to language in the final budget, the area around Penn Station has been deemed an “unreasonable risk to the public”. This formal declaration could be used in future negotiations between the state and Madison Square Garden as leverage, or even as a pretext for eventually seizing the area via eminent domain...


Read more at: https://archpaper.com/2018/04/new-york-state-budget-passes-penn-station/










NY state budget declares Penn Station area an "unreasonable" public risk, and other shakeups. New York Governor Andrew Cuomo presenting highlights of the 2018-19 budget after signing. (governorandrewcuomo/Flickr)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New skyscrapers near Penn Station are a good idea*

_It's the ideal way to finance the station's reconstruction._



City and State NY said:


> In most cities, a politician fearing the transformation of a neighborhood into a forest of skyscrapers would describe it as being turned into Manhattan. That convenient metaphor was unavailable to New York state Sen. Liz Krueger, however, when she wanted to inveigh against legislative proposal from Gov. Andrew Cuomo that, in an early version, would have enabled the state to take over the planning of redevelopment around Penn Station, bypassing municipal control entirely. So instead Krueger said, rather confusingly, “I don’t want Singapore in the middle of Manhattan. And I certainly don’t want one person up here to be deciding whether or not we’re going to have Singapore in the middle of Manhattan with no community participation or process or local government role.”
> 
> The final legislation passed as part of a budget bill late Friday night is far less ambitious, declaring every New Yorker’s least favorite train station “antiquated, substandard, and inadequate to meet current transportation and public safety needs and present(ing) an unreasonable safety risk to the public.” It calls on the Metropolitan Transportation Authority and Empire State Development to “coordinate and consult with community leaders, business groups and federal and city government to design a solution.”
> 
> The law will facilitate a potential eminent domain claim against Madison Square Garden, strengthening the state’s hand in negotiations over the acquisition of the 5,600-seat Hulu Theater beneath the main arena. Cuomo wants to use the theater area for a new grand entrance to the station on Eighth Avenue, as part of a larger renovation. The governor says that such a claim will not likely be necessary, but it provides additional leverage in bargaining. The Penn Station budget amendment also calls for the allocation of unspecified funds to ESD for redevelopment planning...












_Penn Station_ | littlenySTOCK

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Has this proposal been talked about? A plan to make Penn Station a through station, in combination with expanding LaGuardia.



















161951825

161960566


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Its a junk proposal that has been ripped apart by various people on here and reddit. Its overbuilt , bloated and under serves the region... Expanding LGA will not happen due to the Coast Guard and Environmental groups...it would also add to the congested airspace.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

What about the rest? Penn would function better as a through station. Pen South will only add to the chaos.


----------



## eastrock06511 (Nov 16, 2015)

The money that plan proposes to spend on an expanded LGA, new Port Morris station, expansions of Secaucus and Jamaica, and new layover yards is a waste. Also, I am very doubtful their proposed tie-in to the Hudson and Harlem Lines is feasible due to curves and grades. At minimum, there is a load of heavy civil work to be done for little marginal utility. Rather, I'd get behind the following:

1. Buy new and retrofit existing rolling stock to use wire and third rail. Rethink proposes to have catenary-powered rolling stock terminate at Jamaica and third-rail-powered rolling stock terminate at SEC. That solves nothing; it just moves the congestion elsewhere. Especially if they want to reduce the number of tracks in the existing footprint of Penn Station to widen platforms, they are going to have to consolidate pairs of trips with rolling stock that can use both third rail and catenary. 

2. Build the "Alternative G" NYP-GCT connection and wire the ex-NY Central lines, which requires undercutting the Park Avenue Tunnel. 2b. Wire the Empire Connection and the remaining route to Albany. This would allow electrics to run most if not all Empire Service on the curvy Hudson Line.

3. Build a wye connecting Atlantic Terminal, GCT and Hoboken. Here is where third-rail-only rolling stock might fit in: a horseshoe line using the 63rd St tunnel to connect Long Beach/Rockaways with, say, Port Washington. This is the only part of the network where wire cannot go. That tunnel cannot even fit pantographs, much less wire, and cannot be modified to do so since it is literally an iron pipe under the river. Or, an OCS-third-rail dual capability MU that is under 13'6" high with pantographs down would also solve the problem.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

My problem is the whole idea of through-running like this. Philadelphia has had serious difficulties with the Center City Commuter Connection. Even now, one-third of all trains do not run through to suburbs on the other side of the city. And consistent terminal pairs have been hard to achieve. The situation in NYC is even more exacerbated.


----------



## eastrock06511 (Nov 16, 2015)

Even if some trains continue to terminate at NYP, the more that run through, therein merging a present-day Jersey-Manhattan trip with a present-day Manhattan-CT or LI trip, the better. Through-running isn't an all-or-nothing proposition.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> My problem is the whole idea of through-running like this. Philadelphia has had serious difficulties with the Center City Commuter Connection.


What were the problems though, loads of cities have lines running through?

The NJ Transit services to Trenton are around 10 trains each peak hour and 6 off peak, exactly the same as proposed by Metro North from the New Haven line to Penn Station. I know there are differences with electrification standards but they are not impossible to solve... for 10 trains an hour you would only need two tracks in each direction at Penn Station and each train could be scheduled to stop for 10 minutes if the signalling allowed. So much less space needed in the station and lots of possibilities for journeys across New York


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

In Paris, the central business district is less concentrated than New York. Passengers can get off at different stations along the RERs. However, Manhattan is a long, narrow island. There is only Penn Station along the route. Most people will get off at Penn Station anyway. Through-running without merging the agencies will only double the traffic through the tunnels.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stuu said:


> What were the problems though, loads of cities have lines running through?
> 
> The NJ Transit services to Trenton are around 10 trains each peak hour and 6 off peak, exactly the same as proposed by Metro North from the New Haven line to Penn Station. I know there are differences with electrification standards but they are not impossible to solve... for 10 trains an hour you would only need two tracks in each direction at Penn Station and each train could be scheduled to stop for 10 minutes if the signalling allowed. So much less space needed in the station and lots of possibilities for journeys across New York


A whole bunch of problems.

1) With through-running, any problem on one side ripples through to the other. This is a problem in NYC when trying to deal with Amtrak as well as commuter rail. Amtrak gives priority to its own trains, while Metro North dispatches on the New Haven Line.

2) Different lines have different peak cycles.

3) Branching patterns on either end are different-a train might be fine getting through in one direction, but face congestion on the other side.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> A whole bunch of problems.
> 
> 1) With through-running, any problem on one side ripples through to the other. This is a problem in NYC when trying to deal with Amtrak as well as commuter rail. Amtrak gives priority to its own trains, while Metro North dispatches on the New Haven Line.
> 
> ...


1) and 2) are essentially political problems, if one agency were in overall responsibility then timetabling and signalling decisions could be figured out. I am under no illusion that this is a far harder issue to solve than say getting a man to Mars so is unlikely to happen

3) *IF* you can sort out the politics, then that should help timetabling around constraints, and also give a bigger voice in asking for solutions

Essentially the problems are all political rather than engineering. Although that is true everywhere :bash:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stuu said:


> 1) and 2) are essentially political problems, if one agency were in overall responsibility then timetabling and signalling decisions could be figured out. I am under no illusion that this is a far harder issue to solve than say getting a man to Mars so is unlikely to happen
> 
> 3) *IF* you can sort out the politics, then that should help timetabling around constraints, and also give a bigger voice in asking for solutions


Actually, there are major technical and practical issues.

A downed powerline in Seacaucus blocks trains from entering Penn Station. Now, you have a lot of the rolling stock stranded in New Jersey, and both New Jersey and Connecticut riders are in distress.

As for timetabling-you have people on both sides who are moving on different cycles. Say you have a larger reverse-commute traffic to Stamford than to New Brunswick (for example). Or suppose that the people using park-and-ride in New Jersey are arriving at times that make optimal train schedules slightly off from the people who are walking to their stations in Greenwich.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

00Zy99 said:


> Actually, there are major technical and practical issues.
> 
> A downed powerline in Seacaucus blocks trains from entering Penn Station. Now, you have a lot of the rolling stock stranded in New Jersey, and both New Jersey and Connecticut riders are in distress.
> 
> As for timetabling-you have people on both sides who are moving on different cycles. Say you have a larger reverse-commute traffic to Stamford than to New Brunswick (for example). Or suppose that the people using park-and-ride in New Jersey are arriving at times that make optimal train schedules slightly off from the people who are walking to their stations in Greenwich.


Issued like that are not unique to NYC. The majority of commuter rail systems in the world have opted for through-running lines.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> As for timetabling-you have people on both sides who are moving on different cycles. Say you have a larger reverse-commute traffic to Stamford than to New Brunswick (for example). Or suppose that the people using park-and-ride in New Jersey are arriving at times that make optimal train schedules slightly off from the people who are walking to their stations in Greenwich.


The trains could be high frequency, up to 10 per hour, in theory every 6 minutes, are people timing their drives/walks to the second and will be incapable of changing their schedule by a couple of minutes?


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

The famous American can't-do attitude.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

suburbicide said:


> Issued like that are not unique to NYC. The majority of commuter rail systems in the world have opted for through-running lines.


There are not enough railroad stations in Manhattan for efficient through-running.


----------



## sergiogiorgini (Jun 28, 2009)

For New York to have an equivalent to those other big cities that do through-running (Paris, London, Tokyo), it would need to cut through Manhattan roughly diagonally, with a limited number of stops Downtown, Midtown, Uptown... So that it could function as an efficient express train within the city. But even with just Penn it's worth seriously examining whether through-running would increase efficiency from an operational point of view, aside from politics.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The new LIRR platform under construction deep underneath Grand Central.

Installation of passenger platform decking in the West Cavern of the future LIRR terminal. (CM007, 4-9-2018) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

*RPA  further lays out specific details of their RER (Trans-Regional Express - T-REX) proposal from the 4th Regional Plan.*

_"[T-REX] would address immediate priorities, including creating through service at Penn Station [New York] and relieving congestion across the Hudson river, while incrementally expanding the network and creating a modern regional rail system that could serve the tri-state area for a century or more."_

_"Without a new design, substantial upgrades and governance changes, New York will fall farther behind the metropolitan areas that are investing in fully integrated metro systems, and fail to capitalize on this region’s global economic strengths."_











**The crux of their proposal relies on pointing out what I've always felt should have been obvious: East-Side Access, West-Side Access, and Gateway should have been conceived of as one comprehensive project to achieve through service between GCT and PSNY - alongside expansion of services from Hoboken/Atlantic Terminal to Lower Manhattan, from Staten Island to Brooklyn/Triborough-RX, and completion of SAS to in a manner that allows it to serve as a trunk line for expanded service to the outer-boroughs.

It's ambitious, and certainly won't happen in full, but at the very least the discussion is moving towards proper regional integration of the commuter railways.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Many elements of the T-REX proposal are derived from earlier regional plans. Please refer to page 196 of Volume 1 of The First Regional Plan for the map of the proposed first step of suburban rapid transit system published in 1929.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

phoenixboi08 said:


> *RPA  further lays out specific details of their RER (Trans-Regional Express - T-REX) proposal from the 4th Regional Plan.*
> 
> _"[T-REX] would address immediate priorities, including creating through service at Penn Station [New York] and relieving congestion across the Hudson river, while incrementally expanding the network and creating a modern regional rail system that could serve the tri-state area for a century or more."_
> 
> ...


Its better then Rethinknyc but lacks addressing Urban Jersey and the various missing links across the regional system. It also ignores regional commuting patterns and assumes that CSX will allow commuter service along its main line... That loop line is unnecessary and I doubt ridership would be high enough to justify it. 

Something like this would reflect regional commuting patterns better and would be cheaper..










Trans Manhattan / Regional Commuting patterns


















Aside from those issues the lack of Urban Jersey Expansion is troubling. Newark once had a plan for Light Metro / LRT network in the late 80s / 90s which would have connected to neighboring Elizabeth , out to Cranford , Paterson , Jersey City & The Oranges why not place that in the plan. Along the Gold Coast's 1930s Metro Plan... 

Calling for the Oyster Bay and West Hempstead branches to become LRT would be expensive and inappropriate given the semi-rural and suburban densities along the lines...and I wouldn't go over well with people along either branch losing a one seat ride to NYC...


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

The T-REX proposal requires more new infrastructure. The Third Avenue corridor can increase through-running penetration in Manhattan but will be expensive. The Jersey Loop will serve the commuters to Manhattan better but require huge capital expenditure in Manhattan. They can consider connecting the Jersey Loop to the Third Avenue corridor to Brooklyn and the Bronx.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Metro North, Harlam 125th street station. by Krtz07, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Recent LIRR and MNRR news*

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ro-north-halts-trains-storm-article-1.3991654



> *Thousands of commuters stranded as Grand Central*
> 
> Thousands of commuters stranded as Grand Central closed its doors while Metro-North delayed trains ahead of powerful storm
> 
> ...

















The Long Island Rail Road's new Kawasaki M9 arrived on April 27, 2018.

(Not my video):











LIRR equipment scheduled for scrap:

IMG_6226 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7317 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7319 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

Metro-North in Mott Haven:

IMG_6540 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> *NJ Politics Digest: Good News—Finally—for New Jersey’s Penn Station Commuters*
> 
> By Steve Cronin • 05/22/18 6:00am
> 
> ...












*Commuters head from New Jersey Transit trains to PATH trains during a morning commute to Penn Station.* Victor J. Blue/Bloomberg via Getty Images

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Investigators Probe Deadly LIRR Collision*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Grand Central Terminal - Ceiling support system, ceiling tiles and wall tiles in the future LIRR concourse

ESA Progress Photos - Concourse and Terminal by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Emerson*
Opened : N/A
Tracks : 1
Electrification : None
Service : Hourly with addition service during peak hour
Lines Serviced : Pascack Valley Line
Daily Ridership : 250


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *TRAIN TO THE FUTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Read more here*


----------



## Moth27 (Jul 1, 2012)

Boasting about greater handicapped access, yet the sketch shows the only entrances to the station are via stairs...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Moth27 said:


> Boasting about greater handicapped access, yet the sketch shows the only entrances to the station are via stairs...


I believe there will be switchback ramps or an elevator..


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Passenger platform under construction at Grand Central Terminal (Long Island Rail Road levels)

Passenger platform concrete topping slab in the lower level of the east cavern. (CM007, 03-21-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

LIRR Kawasaki M9 test train @ Farmingdale today:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

LIRR 14-car M9 test train on the Babylon Branch today:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The departure boards at Grand Central are being replaced. Now, these new ones are brighter and may be easier to read, but they don't have that old-timey feel.










http://gothamist.com/2019/04/29/grand_central_boards_go_digital.php


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Fan Railer said:


> LIRR 14-car M9 test train on the Babylon Branch today:


14-car? That some seriously long commuter train. The longest ones in London are 12 coaches long (unless I have missed something).


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

geogregor said:


> 14-car? That some seriously long commuter train. The longest ones in London are 12 coaches long (unless I have missed something).


Tokyo, on the other hand, runs 15-car commuter trains, some of them having bi-level cars sandwiched alongside the 10-car consists which are the "Green Cars" (extra payment required to ride on them, usually with reclining seats). A 14-car train on LIRR though is a miracle coming after so many years of passengers getting stranded on busier trains.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

LIRR is at max 12 cars. 14 cars is not the norm, and won't be anytime in the future. That is a rare catch.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> *New York City's Pennsylvania Station's Tower A
> New York City, New York*
> 
> Tower A was opened on November 27th 1910 and housed a Union Switch and Signal Company Model 14 interlocking machine. The machine was the largest machine used in the station and had 179 levers. Of the 4 towers at the station this is the only machine having over 100 levers; as Tower D reached 71. Tower A had 141 levers to control the 124 signals, 15 double slip switches, and 47 switches. The tower was located above the rails, later the tower was covered by the station making it seem as though the tower was located in the ceilings of the station. In the 1940's the interlocking machine received an upgrade as the entire original wooden interlocking cabinet was replaced with the more recognized steel cabinet and steel levers replaced the original brass levers. The switch and signal indicators were also replaced from the old style of boxed lamps at the back of the machine to the modern front panels of lamps. The other 3 interlocking machines at Penn Station never got these upgrades. Tower A remained mostly intact over the years as it was busy all the time. In the 1980's the tower was given control of Bergen Interlocking and later Portal tower was closed and remoted to Tower A. The tower was manned by two train directors, an assistant train director, and two levermen. The cutover to close Tower A started on September 30th 1994 and the tower officially closed on October 1st 1994 at 2:44 Pm. Control of Tower A was given to the new Penn Station Control Center known as (PSCC). The tower still remains today above the station tracks. The interlocking machine front has been gutted and the levers have been mostly removed. The locking bed remains intact and the circuit controllers are also intact. The model board remains above the machine and dark. Power to the tower has been cut and the lights dark. A thick layer of dust and dirt cover everything inside, over the years things have been taken apart, probably kept as keep sakes. To get to the tower you have to walk up a very narrow spiral stair case then walk a narrow catwalk that goes around the tower. To most you would never even know a tower was there, but to a few it's an interesting place. Encased by the surrounding station and with the very busy tracks below, the tower is probably never going anywhere.
> ...


Penn Track Layout

Pictures

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Tokyo, on the other hand, runs 15-car commuter trains, some of them having bi-level cars sandwiched alongside the 10-car consists which are the "Green Cars" (extra payment required to ride on them, usually with reclining seats). A 14-car train on LIRR though is a miracle coming after so many years of passengers getting stranded on busier trains.


A large number of cars might make a train sound really long but the length of the cars is also a big factor. Most mainline rail cars in Japan seem to be 20m while in the US are over 25m (LIRR mostly 25.9). A 14 car train with 25.9m coaches is a full 20% longer than a 15 car train of 20m coaches. In fact a 15 car 20m consist is even shorter than a 12 car 25.9m consist.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

GojiMet86 said:


> LIRR is at max 12 cars. 14 cars is not the norm, and won't be anytime in the future. That is a rare catch.


If there are long enough platforms then why not? Not enough available stock?


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> Our #WhatsOldIsNewAgain exhibit explores a selection of transit treasures that the #NYTransitMuseum acquired over the last decade, including this MTA Metro-North Uniticket Poster from the 1990s. The poster was acquired by the Transit Museum in 2014, along with more than 700 other marketing posters comprising 30 years’ worth of service advertisements, tour and travel posters, and safety notices. These examples of customer information serve as historical reference points for Metro-North’s marketing efforts, brand development, and the relationship it cultivated with its customers.
> 
> Visit the exhibit in Downtown Brooklyn to see more posters from this collection: nytransitmuseum.org/exhibits.












Courtesy of the New York Transit Museum Collection.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Old Penn Station*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Old Penn Station, Manhattan, New York*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Old Penn Station*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Old Penn Station Circa 1911*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Old Penn Station 1911*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Gateway: The Series*

Over the last 3 months, David Alan of Railway Age has come up with a 6-part installment dealing with Gateway. It is a very interesting read, and it deals with things that railfans aren't usually concerned with, such as funding. I found this perspective very interesting, as I had not fully realized the problems with Gateway.

_Anyone connected with the series of passenger rail projects in the New York/New Jersey Metropolitan Area known collectively as Gateway will claim that their eventual completion is inevitable, much like former California Gov. Jerry Brown claimed that completion of the virtually defunct California High-Speed Rail Project was inevitable, or how anti-rail activists like Randal O’Toole claim that the impending demise of passenger trains and rail transit is inevitable. Yet, circumstances have changed in recent years, and new discoveries have led some advocates in the region to doubt the cost-effectiveness, and even the feasibility, of building Gateway as currently proposed._


https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/part-1-of-6-an-arc-with-no-covenant/?RAchannel=home

https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/part-2-of-6-politicians-wrangle-as-costs-climb/?RAchannel=home

https://www.railwayage.com/passenge...-this-tunnel-really-necessary/?RAchannel=home

https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/part-4-of-6-hey-wanna-buy-a-bridge/?RAchannel=home

https://www.railwayage.com/passenge...penn-station-from-going-south/?RAchannel=home

https://www.railwayage.com/passenge...-a-plan-b-do-we-need-a-plan-c/?RAchannel=home


----------



## eastrock06511 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gateway is a feasible project. Everything it proposes except the Penn Station expansion is justifiable at some cost, up to $5 billion or so. Every country in the world but this one would need maybe that much to get it all done. We in New York and America need to figure out what everyone else in the world figured out about construction management. Anyone who cannot or would rather not learn from best practices needs to be voted out and fired. It's that simple, and we can do it.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Governor Cuomo Announces New Elmont Train Station, The First New Full-Time LIRR Station In Nearly 50 Years*



> Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today announced the transformational $1.26 billion Belmont Park Redevelopment Project will benefit from a full-time Long Island Rail Road train station, the first full-time LIRR station in nearly 50 years, helping mitigate traffic concerns and providing a new amenity to the Elmont community. In addition, Governor Cuomo released an analysis of the project's economic impact, which found the new arena, hotel and retail village will generate nearly $50 million in new public revenue per year and produce $725 million in annual economic output.


https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/governor-cuomo-announces-new-elmont-train-station-first-new-full-time-lirr-station-nearly-50

*Arguments against the New Station*



> Station would be located less than 0.25 miles from Bellerose: if a new Main Line station were to be built with full 12-car platforms, the east end of the platform would just about a quarter-mile (1,400 ft) from Bellerose station, which typical walking distance


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

How many additional tracks are being added to Grand Central for LIRR service?


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

krnboy1009 said:


> How many additional tracks are being added to Grand Central for LIRR service?


8.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_7112 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7113 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7117 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7123 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7125 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7126 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Fabio1976 said:


> 8.


Squeezed into 2 for the approach...which will become a chokepoint within a few years..


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Nexis said:


> Squeezed into 2 for the approach...which will become a chokepoint within a few years..


How many trains are planned to run in and out every hour?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Stuu said:


> How many trains are planned to run in and out every hour?


I believe at least one train from every branch and additional service from the Babylon & Ronkokoma Branches. So 15TPH offpeak and maybe 30TPH... I don't know if they'll keep the Penn service levels if the demand shifts over to GCT. Atlantic Terminal will drop offpeak Branch service in favor a rapid 4TPH shuttle between Atlantic & Jamaica which could expand to Valley Stream.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes cancel the gateway project, just let the tunnel under the river collapse and render the entire network useless...

Great Idea!


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Nexis said:


> I believe at least one train from every branch and additional service from the Babylon & Ronkokoma Branches. So 15TPH offpeak and maybe 30TPH... I don't know if they'll keep the Penn service levels if the demand shifts over to GCT. Atlantic Terminal will drop offpeak Branch service in favor a rapid 4TPH shuttle between Atlantic & Jamaica which could expand to Valley Stream.


I had a bit of a look on the internet about this, Wiki says 24 tph peak service, the MTA don't mention numbers anywhere obvious. I would guess it depends how well thought out the connection from the tunnel to the platforms is. It sounds doable though, Charing Cross in London has 29 tph peak with only 6 platforms, although they are a bit shorter if the LIRR trains are all 12 car

Building a dead end terminal is a bit wasteful though, was a through station ever considered, like a loop back to Long Island City or something? It would have needed much less construction under Grand Central


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Stuu said:


> Building a dead end terminal is a bit wasteful though, was a through station ever considered...


...it and Gateway should have just been one project meant to do just that...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Stuu said:


> I had a bit of a look on the internet about this, Wiki says 24 tph peak service, the MTA don't mention numbers anywhere obvious. I would guess it depends how well thought out the connection from the tunnel to the platforms is. It sounds doable though, Charing Cross in London has 29 tph peak with only 6 platforms, although they are a bit shorter if the LIRR trains are all 12 car
> 
> Building a dead end terminal is a bit wasteful though, was a through station ever considered, like a loop back to Long Island City or something? It would have needed much less construction under Grand Central


Its so deep that it would be really expensive to continue onto another terminal. The original Proposal just used the lower level of GCT but there were some concerns about the steep grade approach and trains being as heavy as they are in the US probably wouldn't be able to make it so they went deep. But the NJT proposal from the 80s calls for a tunnel from Penn to GCT using the lower levels.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> #TodayinHistory: #OnThisDay 50 years ago, astronauts #NeilArmstrong and #BuzzAldrin made history, becoming the first humans to set foot on the moon. Did you know that Grand Central Terminal played its own special part in the #SpaceRace?
> 
> #GrandCentralTerminal often showcased pioneering technology, a fitting role for a building that was itself a technological pioneer. Shortly after the Soviet Union launched Sputnik in 1957, the U.S. Army erected a Redstone rocket in the Terminal to raise support for America’s space program, and show that the U.S. was a powerful contender in the Space Race. In the center of the Terminal’s celestial ceiling, just above the constellation Pisces, a small hole was made for the rocket’s stabilizing cables – look up and you can still see the hole today!
> 
> ...


Redstone Rocket, 1957; Courtesy of Walter Sanders / Time & Life Pictures










Watching John Glenn’s Orbit, 1962; Courtesy of Corbis Images.










Grand Central Terminal Ceiling Hole from Redstone Rocket Cables; Photo by New York Transit Museum










National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) (American, estab. 1958). Colorama No. 327 (First Landing on the Moon, July 20, 1969), 1969. George Eastman Museum, gift of Eastman Kodak Company. Courtesy of the George Eastman Museum.










Courtesy of the New York Transit Museum Collection.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Old Penn Station, Manhattan, New York*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Old Penn Station, Manhattan, New York*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Old Penn Station, Manhattan, New York 1911*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Madison Square Garden*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Park Avenue Harlem New York 1966*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> But the NJT proposal from the 80s calls for a tunnel from Penn to GCT using the lower levels.


By lower levels, do you mean the cavern tracks such as the LIRR is now building, or do you mean the original lower level directly accessed from the main station?

Is it in any way feasible to convert the central lower level platforms to a through station by having a steep incline immediately beyond the ramps dropping down below the subway tracks?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> By lower levels, do you mean the cavern tracks such as the LIRR is now building, or do you mean the original lower level directly accessed from the main station?
> 
> Is it in any way feasible to convert the central lower level platforms to a through station by having a steep incline immediately beyond the ramps dropping down below the subway tracks?


The lower level of the current GCT which is mostly used for storage. The Lower Level of GCT is below the shuttle and 7 train levels if I recall correctly.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

> Park Avenue Harlem New York 1966
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/maps/@40.789...nQ!2e0!5s20180701T000000!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en

Found it! It seems the cityscape looks better-maintained today (seems there's gentrification going on?), and slightly more urban too.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Grand Central Terminal*
first opened its doors 
Feb. 2, 1913










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of escalator to future deep-level platforms of Grand Central Terminal, which will serve Long Island Road in about four or five years

Completed ceiling finishes and tiles at the escalator wellway at 46th St in the future LIRR Concourse. 07-31-2019 by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> #FunFact: Midtown used to be uptown in New York City.
> 
> When Grand Central Depot opened in 1871, 42nd Street was relatively remote, an undeveloped tract north of the city’s heart of commerce, Lower Manhattan. But by 1900 the city had expanded to reach this neighborhood, and the station couldn’t handle the growing crush of travelers.
> 
> ...












Courtesy of the New York Transit Museum Collection.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> MUSEUM MEMBERS: Tickets for fall tours and excursions go on sale to members-only TODAY at 10am sharp. Please be aware that tour tickets are limited and sell out extremely quickly – be prepared at 10am EST and don’t forget to sign in at the upper right corner of the ticket page to receive your member benefits.
> 
> Tour dates and information are available on our website at nytransitmuseum.org/programs – use the category filters on the left side of the page to sort by members-only tours, excursions, nostalgia rides, and more. Members subscribed to our e-newsletter list have also received an e-mail this morning with direct links to all ticketing pages.
> 
> If you have any questions during the ticket purchase process, ask in the comments below and we’ll be happy to help.













Courtesy of the New York Transit Museum Collection.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York City Main Post Office ca.1912*












Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of LIRR tunnels to Grand Central Terminal

Installation of a concrete trough cover along the bench in the Yard Lead tunnel. (CS179, 08-13-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

Cleaning the bench of the Yard Lead Tunnel. (CS179, 08-13-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Metro North Ridership per station , *Google Docs*


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Just tunnel the ESA Lirr tunnel downtown, to make a new trunk line to take a load off the subway? It would also allow commuters to easily access the FiDi and boost that area. GCT-Times Squrae-Penn - Washington Square - FiDi - Brooklyn/Jersey. It could be like crossrail, with rapid transit trains. You could have people moving from lower Manhattan to midtown much faster than with the subway, and in more comfort. There could a new station on 59th street/Park Avenue on the current tunnel for Central Park access too. So you could go upper midtown - times square and Penn for example on a fast LIRR train more rapidly than today's clunky subway. Or you could go Downtwon Brooklyn-Midtown in no time. Basically it would be a crossrail for NYC. Cancel the lower half of the SAS and put those funds into this which I believe is more valuable than a line on 2nd avenue.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania Station at night, New York City ca.1949*










Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> No view is more beautiful than the Palisades at the start of Fall! If you love #leafpeeping, don’t miss our Metro-North Adventure to Wave Hill on September 21st. Overlooking the Hudson River and Palisades, Wave Hill’s spectacular gardens and art galleries are the perfect place to spend an early autumn afternoon.
> 
> Learn more at nytransitmuseum.org/wavehill/.
























Courtesy of the New York Transit Museum Collection.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Highbridge, Bronx July 7, 1894*
The railroad construction along the Harlem River, facing south from High Bridge.










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Construction of future LIRR platforms at Grand Central Terminal*

track wall installation

Mockup of the track wall finishes in the east cavern of the future LIRR terminal. (08-19-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

escalator installation

Escalator installation in the east cavern. (CM007, 08-20-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

elevator installation

Elevator framework installed in the west cavern. (08-20-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

ceiling panel installation

Continued installation of ceiling and stainless steel panels at the 45th Street node. (CM014B, 08-22-2019) by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Elvis at the Concourse, Penn Station New York City 1956*










Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Construction of new six-level, 551-space Long Island Rail Road parking garage at Mineola station, to be completed by summer 2020*




























http://www.amodernli.com/mineola-harrison-avenue-parking-structure-rises/

*On August 24-25, grade separation of the Covert Avenue crossing of the Long Island Rail Road in New Hyde Park was completed*




























http://www.amodernli.com/milestone-new-covert-avenue-bridge-installation-in-new-hyde-park-a-success/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

> *On-Site Work Continues in Preparation For New Nassau Boulevard Bridge Installation the Weekend of October 5-6; Merillon Avenue Station Upgrades Progressing*
> 
> _By MTA Capital Construction | August 28, 2019_
> 
> The Nassau Boulevard Bridge, located in the Village of Garden City along the LIRR Main Line, is scheduled to be removed and replaced with a three-track structure as part of the LIRR Expansion Project over a single weekend, October 5-6. During that weekend, the existing bridge will be removed and will be lifted and rolled into place. Following the “roll-in,” tracks, power, communications and other systems will be reinstalled in time for the morning commute on Monday, October 7.


construction at Merrillon Avenue station










http://www.amodernli.com/on-site-wo...on-avenue-station-upgrades-progressing-video/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of new LIRR tunnel to Grand Central Terminal

Performing pressure tests on tunnel systems. 08-27-2019 by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

Continued installation of duct bank covers along the Queens tunnels. 08-27-2019 by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*LIRR underpass in New Cassel opens*

https://www.newsday.com/long-island/transportation/urban-avenue-underpass-lirr-1.35928650










This busy grade crossing was home to many collisions. Now there is a bridge to separate train operations from automobile traffic.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Installing cables along tunnels under Queens leading to the future LIRR platforms in Grand Central Terminal

Installing cables along the tunnels in Queens. 09-03-2019 by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

Leveling and grading in preparation for track installation for the future Mid-Day Storage Yard (Long Island City, Queens)

Leveling and grading in preparation for track installation for the future Mid-Day Storage Yard. 09-03-2019 by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr

Installation of escalators at LIRR portion of Grand Central Terminal

Continued installation of panels along the escalators at 48th Street. 09-04-2019 by MTA Capital Construction Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

> *NJ TRANSIT EXPANDS RAIL SERVICE AT AVENEL TO MEET CUSTOMER DEMAND
> *
> 
> *Avenel Becomes Full-Service Station with Weekend Service Available for the First Time in 34 Years Starting Sept. 8; Weekday Service Significantly Increased*
> ...


https://www.njtransit.com/tm/tm_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=PressReleaseTo&PRESS_RELEASE_ID=3332


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*LIRR to Introduce New Fleet of Rail Cars Tomorrow*"

http://www.mta.info/press-release/lirr/lirr-introduce-new-fleet-rail-cars-tomorrow



> _M9 Cars to Enter Passenger Service as the 6:50 a.m. Train from Huntington_
> 
> Long Island Rail Road President Phil Eng today announced that the LIRR’s next fleet of rail cars, known as the “M9” cars, will enter into passenger service tomorrow, Wednesday, Sept. 11, 2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Hoboken Terminal*

IMG_7486 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7485 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7484 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7483 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7482 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7481 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7480 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7479 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7478 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

It would be like a shuttle service from Danbury to Southeast; not direct.


https://www.newstimes.com/local/art...pt-from-Danbury-to-Grand-Central-14416547.php





> *Fast track concept from Danbury to Grand Central awarded $1 million feasibility study*
> By Rob Ryser Updated 3:59 pm EDT, Thursday, September 5, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Starting Monday, March 9: Trains Affected by Amtrak’s Penn Station Renewal Project Restored*"

Great news for Long Island Rail Road commuters.

http://web.mta.info/supplemental/lirr/new-timetables-march-9-2020.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*update on reconstruction of Carle Place station (Long Island Rail Road)*




























https://www.amodernli.com/starting-spring-anew-at-carle-place-station/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*construction of Long Island Rail Road platforms in Grand Central Terminal*

"*Beauty and Function: LIRR Passenger Concourse at Grand Central Terminal Features World-Class Architectural Finishes*"

https://www.amodernli.com/beauty-an...-features-world-class-architectural-finishes/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*New LIRR Positive Train Control Installations Nearly Double Safety System’s Coverage Across Railroad*"

http://www.mta.info/press-release/l...l-installations-nearly-double-safety-system’s



> . . .
> MTA Long Island Rail Road President Phil Eng today announced that the LIRR has activated Positive Train Control (PTC) on the eastern 108 miles of the railroad, from Patchogue to Montauk and from Ronkonkoma to Greenport.
> 
> The addition of these 108 miles nearly doubles the route miles of the LIRR that are operating in PTC, to 220. The activation puts 72.5% of the LIRR’s 305 total route miles now operating in PTC.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> current schedule for Platform F:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


updated schedule for Platform F service at Jamaica.










http://web.mta.info/lirr/Timetable/SpecialTT/PlatformF-Addnl-weekday_Svc_03-07_to_05-15-2020.pdf


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> updated schedule for Platform F service at Jamaica.


What's the reason for building a new platform at such a busy station and only using it in the evening?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ For now it's being used for just some trains to Brooklyn.

There is speculation, however, that after the LIRR connection to Grand Central opens in a few years, all trains from Long Island will proceed to Manhattan (and maybe possibly Hunterspoint Avenue/Long Island City), meaning that Atlantic Terminal will only be served by a shuttle train to Jamaica. If that happens, then all Brooklyn trains will go to Jamaica's Platform F.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

So the MTA built a platform without a clear public plan of how it was going to be used? That's a bit weird


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Stuu said:


> So the MTA built a platform without a clear public plan of how it was going to be used? That's a bit weird


Exactly! No clear public plan. But perhaps some decisions have been made but have not been communicated publicly.

There is a good analysis of the issue here:

https://www.thelirrtoday.com/2020/02/jamaica-platform-f-opens.html


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

^^

Thanks for the link. Very strange, I thought they were big on transparency, but clearly not


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A video showing how LIRR is expanding its Penn Station concourse.






One of the fascinating parts is where they show how horrible Penn Station looked in the 1970s. I mean, it's pretty bad even now, but it was so much worse back then.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*North End Entrance to Tracks 32 & 33 at Grand Central Terminal, Closed March 10 – 4th Q 2020*"

http://web.mta.info/mnr/html/NorthEntranceTrack32n33.html










*"Metro-North East of Hudson Schedule Change, Effective Sunday March 29, 2020"*

http://web.mta.info/mnr/html/HudsonSchChg.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

updates on Long Island Rail Road concourse construction in Grand Central Terminal

Fabricating structural steel that will be used to frame the connection to the 47th Street cross passageway. by MTA Construction & Development Mega Projects, on Flickr

Grinding the terrazzo being installed at the 44th Street Corridor to acquire the correct finish and strength in the future LIRR passenger terminal. by MTA Construction & Development Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Metro-North Announces Full Implementation of Positive Train Control on Harlem and Hudson Lines*"

http://www.mta.info/press-release/m...-implementation-positive-train-control-harlem


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> Grand Central was a technological pioneer. For the changeover from steam engines to electricity, engineers William Wilgus and Frank Sprague designed a groundbreaking "Under Contact Third Rail". Train cars made contact with the underside of the power rail, whose top and sides were sheathed in wood to protect workers from electrocution.
> 
> The New York Central completed the first phase of electrification in 1906. Here, the line’s first electric train stands outside the Grand Central train shed after its first test run from High Bridge on the Harlem River in Northern Manhattan.
> 
> Learn more at gcthistory.com.












Courtesy of the New York Transit Museum Collection.

*New York City 1950s*










Courtesy of the Postcards from old New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157423229893843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157424082808843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of Long Island Rail Road tunnel to Grand Central Terminal.

Layout and installation of exhaust supply fans, dampers, and ducts in Queens. by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

My backlog of New Jersey Transit Photos

Westwood Station in the Early Morning hours







Secaucus Junction in the Morning hours







Trenton Transit Center in the early evening hours





Linden



Rahway 









Newark Penn Station


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238146586770890754
*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1352907364892814



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^What exactly does that last one have to do with US Railways or NYC Commuter rail?...


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

^^



Michael Garrett said:


> 33d Street, looking west from Seventh Avenue. That's Penn Station on the left.


Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/OldNewYorkImages/posts/2507497922684526



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

From SSP

"A peek inside some of the progress with the new LIRR concourse...


MTA C&D - EAST SIDE ACCESS

























































East Side Access - A Modern LI














































































Those huge escalator wells will be placed throughout the new concourse...










"


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*AMTK Empire Tunnel crossing PRR North River Tunnel under LIRR West Side Yard approaching New York Penn Station*















Penn Station track question - Trains Magazine - Trains News Wire, Railroad News, Railroad Industry News, Web Cams, and Forms


Trains magazine offers railroad news, railroad industry insight, commentary on today's freight railroads, passenger service (Amtrak), locomotive technology, railroad preservation and history, railfan opportunities (tourist railroads, fan trips), and great railroad photography.



cs.trains.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









New Jersey Transit unveils 10-year development strategy


New Jersey Transit has unveiled new plans for future development of their transport network.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/429812358167149111/

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and New Jersey*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

LIRR And MNRR Random Thoughts Thread







www.nyctransitforums.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









US FTA approves $US 767m funding for New Jersey bridge


The US Federal Transit Authority has approved $US 767m for New Jersey Transit’s long-planned Portal North Bridge replacement project.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157759395273843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









NJ Transit orders eight more Bombardier locomotives


NJ Transit has announced the purchase of an additional eight ALP-45A locomotives from Bombardier as North County Transit District confirms order for NCTD will .




www.railjournal.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









FTA announces funding for four US rail projects


The United States Federal Transit Administration has announced $US 400m funding for four projects in New Jersey, Missouri, Arizona and Indiana.




www.railjournal.com







> New Jersey’s $US 1.8bn Portal North Bridge project will receive an additional $US 248m in CIG grants to cover expenses incurred during the 2018 and 2019 financial years.
> 
> The project will construct a two-track fixed bridge across the Hackensack river on the Northeast Corridor route between New York and Newark, which currently serves around 300,000 passengers per weekday on Amtrak and NJ Transit (NJT) services.
> 
> ...


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Poughkeepsie, the Walkway Over The Hudson Bridge, and Tarrytown*























IMG_5888 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5903 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5928 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5961 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5962 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_5965 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6098 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6000 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6023 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6041 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6045 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6060 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6063 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6069 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6077 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6090 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6093 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6101 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6102 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6103 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6106 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6113 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6190 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6197 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_6249 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*



Metro-North issues RFEI for new bi-level cars

Click to expand...

*


> Metro-North has issued a formal Request for Expressions of Interest (RFEI) for the design and construction of new bi-level railcars. An RFEI is not a formal RFP or an open solicitation to bid (which is often the official start of a public procurement process), but rather a less formal way for Metro-North to test the market for this type of equipment, and get some feedback from potential vendors on qualifications, price, schedule, design, etc. that can inform the overall decision-making process leading up to a formal RFP. In this particular case, given that the MTA is broke and has put an indefinite halt on awarding new capital program contracts, this is likely being used to help inform Metro-North's fleet planning priorities for when financial conditions improve.
> 
> Metro-North has been pondering how to replace it's M-3A fleet for a number of years now. While the LIRR dove head-first into purchasing the M-9 cars, which have turned out to be an extremely expensive and delay-ridden project, Metro-North instead fully overhauled all of their M-3A cars (in house in their North White Plains shop) to buy them some more time as they think about what they want to do. Their M-3A replacement plans haven't really gotten any clearer with this extra time, though, as MNR continues to hedge their bets and preserve options while not really advancing towards anything. They originally included between 140 and 170 option cars on the LIRR's M-9 contract, but abandoned those options when the LIRR also realigned its EMU strategy (though a 54-car option for the LIRR seems to be back from the dead). The MTA is now planning to include some option cars for Metro-North on the upcoming M-9A procurement, but that continues to be significantly delayed as a contract has yet to be awarded.
> 
> ...












Metro-North issues RFEI for new bi-level cars


Metro-North has issued a formal Request for Expressions of Interest (RFEI) for the design and construction of new bi-level railcars. An RF...




www.thelirrtoday.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

f*cking brutal...









MTA Service Cuts Could Tank Tri-State Economy, Analysts Warn


This includes real estate values.




commercialobserver.com







> The Metropolitan Transportation Authority’s plan to cut 40 percent of subway and bus service and 50 percent of service on the commuter railroads may hit the real estate values and the economies of the suburbs even harder than those of New York City. But the entire region will suffer, transit officials and advocates say.
> Two low-ridership rail lines that serve Rockland and Orange counties may be suspended because the MTA pays New Jersey Transit to operate the routes. The MTA said last month that eliminating the Pascack and Port Jervis lines would save an estimated $25 million per year.
> [...]
> MTA officials have also floated the possibility of cutting a yet-to-be-identified LIRR branch, which transit advocates assume will be the Ronkonkoma branch to the North Fork. Commuter rail lines with heavy ridership would see service reduced to one train per hour, and lines with lower ridership would see just one train every two hours.
> ...


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

It might be a tactic to prevent people fleeing to the suburbs. It makes no sense that NYC is subsidizing suburbs from which it gains nothing.


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325901495208980480


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*West Side Yard*

Vessel at Hudson Yards by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr

Hudson Yards by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

So some weeks ago, a report came out that essentially said that the Amtrak Tunnels under the Hudson River can be repaired without closing them down, the same way the L train tunnels were repaired.

Here's a link to the report itself:


http://www.gatewayprogram.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/2020-11-23-LBA-vFINAL.pdf












Fears emerge over fate of Gateway following Cuomo-inspired report


The public and private discord that has ensued over the report’s release underscores the deep anxiety over the project’s future.




www.politico.com









> *Fears emerge over fate of Gateway following Cuomo-inspired report*
> By DANIELLE MUOIO and SAMANTHA MALDONADO 12/12/2020 07:00 AM EST
> 
> NEW YORK — It was almost two years into President Donald Trump’s term when Gov. Andrew Cuomo descended beneath the Hudson River to tour the decrepit rail tunnels that connect New York and New Jersey.
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









New York completes Moynihan Train Hall serving Penn station


NEW York City’s Moynihan Train Hall opened for Amtrak and MTA Long Island Rail Road (LIRR) services using Penn station on January 1.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^More pictures:








Penn Station's Moynihan Train Hall Officially Opens to Public, in Midtown Manhattan - New York YIMBY


The SOM-designed Moynihan Train Hall opened today to Amtrak and Long Island Railroad commuters within the renovated Farley Post Office Building in Midtown.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

*Pete Buttigieg to visit Hudson River tunnel as Schumer pushes for Gateway project*



> Pete Buttigieg, President-elect Joe Biden’s nominee for transportation secretary, has agreed to tour the crumbling Hudson River rail tunnels, Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) said Thursday as he renewed his push for a stalled project to build a new connection.
> 
> Gov. Cuomo tours the North River Rail Tunnel that connects New Jersey and New York on Dec. 19, 2018. (Kevin P. Coughlin/Office of Governor Andrew M. Cuomo/)
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Penn Staiton Entrance by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Penn Staiton Entrance by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Penn Staiton Entrance by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Penn Staiton Entrance by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr

Moynihan Train Hall by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

Really nice.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

I went down there on the 2nd. It looks really nice, should be a change of scenery for LIRR and Amtrak riders.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cuomo wants to extend the High Line to Moynihan:









$60 Million High Line Expansion to Connect Park to Moynihan Train Hall (Published 2021)


Gov. Andrew Cuomo will propose a 1,200-foot elevated pathway that will lead to the new Penn Station development, to be financed by public and private funds.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_7524 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7525 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7526 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7528 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7532 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7534 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7535 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7537 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7538 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7541 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7543 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7545 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7547 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7553 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7557 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7562 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7561 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7567 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7568 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7576 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7580 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7585 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_7593 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

GojiMet86 said:


> Cuomo wants to extend the High Line to Moynihan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. However, Cuomo really should be focusing and prioritizing the crucial investments needed for the subway system. But it wouldn't be as flashy as a project for him, for the pictures on the media and the publicity stunt.

Same for the institutional reforms needed for the MTA, to fight corruption, inefficiency and unnecessary high operational cost. They required 2 conductor to drive a train, for example, while in most part, only one train conductor is required, or even the line is fully automated and driverless.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Governor Cuomo: Phase 2 of the Second Avenue Subway and 8 new tracks at Penn Station.









N.Y. Governor Outlines $306B Infrastructure Plan - Railway Age


New York Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo has proposed $306 billion in infrastructure improvements as part of his 2021 agenda.




www.railwayage.com





*



N.Y. Governor Outlines $306B Infrastructure Plan

Click to expand...

*


> Written by Marybeth Luczak, Executive Editor January 15, 2021
> 
> New York Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo has proposed $306 billion in infrastructure improvements as part of his 2021 agenda.
> 
> ...


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

East side Access is coming alone nicely.


----------



## 1584247 (Mar 6, 2021)

> MTA Construction & Development is the organization charged with expanding the MTA’s transportation network and infrastructure. MTA C&D combines the planning, engineering, and construction departments from across the MTA to create a unified team that will expand the transportation network better, faster, and at lower cost.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The LIRR will be entering an agreement with Alstom to conduct a study on Battery-Electric Multiple Units. If feasible, a pair of M7 will be converted to BEMU.









LIRR paying $860G for feasibility study on battery-operated commuter trains


The railroad's vision is for its electric trains to run on third-rail power, where available, then seamlessly switch to battery power where it's not.



www.newsday.com








> LIRR paying $860G for feasibility study on battery-operated commuter trains
> 
> By Alfonso A. Castillo
> 
> ...



LIRR Diesel Regions Map by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

LIRR to Test Electric Railcars on Diesel Branches by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

LIRR to Test Electric Railcars on Diesel Branches by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

LIRR to Test Electric Railcars on Diesel Branches by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

A while ago I downloaded a 1960s-era study about improving capacity at GCT by adding additional tracks to the throat. However, it seems to have disappeared from my hard drive. My google-fu has not uncovered it on the web. Could somebody please help me find it so I can re-download it?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This MTA map is incorrect. The diesel region on the Oyster Bay Division does not begin at Mineola but at one station north of Mineola (East Williston).


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

ICYMI: Governor Cuomo Announces Resumption of Metro-North Penn Station Access Project







new.mta.info





*ICYMI: Governor Cuomo Announces Resumption of Metro-North Penn Station Access Project*

MTA
Updated May 13, 2021 5:45 p.m.
*Project Moves Forward After Pause From COVID-19 and MTA 2020 Funding Uncertainty, Signaling Major Advancement in MTA 2020-2024 Capital Plan

Selected Firm to Build Four Metro-North Stations at Hunts Point, Parkchester, Morris Park and Co-op City in the Bronx; Commute from Co-op City to Penn Station to Be Cut from 75 Minutes to 25 Minutes; Commute From Hunts Point to Penn Station to Be Cut from 45 Minutes to 16 Minutes

Federal Government Approves Publication of Draft Environmental Review; MTA Preparing for 45-Day Public Comment Period*


Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today announced the resumption of the Metro-North Penn Station Access Project, which had been paused by the COVID-19 pandemic and MTA funding uncertainty. The reopened process will select a firm to design and build four new Metro-North Railroad stations and make track upgrades in the Bronx. The MTA had identified three consortia qualified to bid for the project in February 2020, three weeks before COVID-19's arrival in New York raised questions about funding the historic 2020-2024 capital program. Devastating financial losses and uncertainty related to the pandemic led the MTA to pause the capital program and procurement process.

The Governor also announced that the federal government has given the MTA approval to publish the draft Environmental Assessment for public comment. 

"As vaccination rates go up and COVID-19 abates, it's time to refocus our efforts on the critical infrastructure projects we need to deliver for New York's future and economic recovery from the pandemic," Governor Cuomo said. "Connecting Metro-North to Penn Station has long been an important next step not just for New York City's economic growth and development, but for protecting our environment and providing more equitable access to transit in our communities. This restarted selection process for a firm to build four new stations will expand access to transit in the Bronx and help to create a new corridor between Manhattan and the Mid-Hudson region."

With Capital Program funding becoming clearer as a result of critically needed Federal support, the MTA is moving forward to seek formal bids from the three consortia. At the same time, the MTA is making preparations for a 45-day comment period that would accompany a formal environmental review of the project. As part of that process, the public will be able to review project documents online and at physical in-person sites in the Bronx, including the Morris Park Community Association and the Bronx Jewish Community Council.

"The most cost-effective capital projects are those that squeeze more mass transit service out of existing infrastructure, rather than always building something new from scratch," said Janno Lieber, President of MTA Construction & Development. "By rebuilding this under-utilized Amtrak rail line to accommodate new Metro-North service, this project will give East Bronx residents better access to jobs, education and a full range of opportunities."

"This is an exciting project that will be as transformative for Metro-North as it is for the Bronx," said Catherine Rinaldi, President of MTA Metro-North Railroad. "We look forward to doing everything we can to support this project to bring Metro-North service to an entirely new part of the Bronx and give customers on our New Haven Line -- historically our busiest -- a choice of new destinations as they plan their travel."

Governor Cuomo proposed the project in his 2014 State of the State address and dedicated $250 million to it in 2015. The project will bring four fully accessible Metro-North stations to the Bronx - at Hunts Point, Parkchester, Morris Park and Co-Op City. Trains stopping at those stations will serve an extension of the New Haven Line, offering rail commutation options in the east Bronx to midtown Manhattan as well as points in Westchester County and Connecticut.

The commute from Co-op City to Penn Station, currently 75 minutes, will be cut to 25 minutes. The commute from Hunts Point to Penn Station, currently 45 minutes, will be cut to 16 minutes.

Metro-North trains will use a rail line owned by Amtrak that has long been used by Amtrak's Northeast Corridor trains, which travel through the area without stopping. This project will upgrade the line and update its infrastructure systems at the same time that it brings local MTA service to the line for the first time.

The project is one of numerous efforts to make Metro-North service more attractive and useful in the Bronx. Metro-North doubled off-peak and weekend service at Melrose and Tremont in 2017 and doubled service between Manhattan and Fordham in 2019 by eliminating a longstanding prohibition inherited from previous private railroads on the use of New Haven Line trains already making those station stops. The last Metro-North station to be newly built where none had been before was also in the Bronx, at Yankees-E. 153rd Street, which opened on May 23, 2009.

Metro-North riders from the Bronx and full New Haven Line will arrive at a Penn Station that has been transformed from the confines long familiar to Long Island Rail Road riders. The spacious new Moynihan Train Hall and a new entrance at 33rd Street and Seventh Avenue have already opened. Work is now underway to nearly double the width and height of the 33rd Street corridor that is the central spine of the Long Island Rail Road concourse.

Further work to transform Penn Station into a world-class, 21st-century transportation hub will occur simultaneously with the construction of the four new Bronx Metro-North stations. Crews at Penn Station will unite the passenger spaces of the MTA, NJ Transit and Amtrak into one larger, simplified space, bring in natural light from the streetscape, and further widen and heighten the passenger areas.

NYS Assembly Speaker Carl Heastie said, "The introduction of a Metro-North Station for the Northeast Bronx, long viewed as a transportation desert, is a major victory for residents. I would like to thank all of our elected officials and community leaders who have worked to make this a reality. Infrastructure development projects such as this are key to improving connectivity for Bronxites, while also allowing for more seamless travel to and from Manhattan, helping to revitalize our local economy as we reopen and recover from the COVID shutdown."

Rep. Ritchie Torres said, "Our mass transit system is the backbone of our economy and it is imperative that no community gets left behind. We are fortunate that this important project is moving along once again, and I applaud the Governor and his team for their vision and for fighting to make sure our communities are more interconnected as we recover from the COVID crisis."

Rep. Jamaal Bowman said, "Expanding and enhancing our transit network will be key in building back better, more equitable communities. These four additional trains stations will help reduce our dependence on cars and make many people's commutes more seamless, which can go a long way in fueling the economic growth we need. Our office has been working hard with the MTA to get this in motion, and I'm glad that we were able to work with Governor Cuomo's office to make this possible and bring these improvements to families in the Bronx."

Senator Jamaal Bailey said, "Metro-North has long been an important conduit for economic development in New York City and the Mid-Hudson region, and connecting it to Penn Station is the next step in a process to open up New York for mass transit. This project will help expand equitable access to mass transit and encourage more people to reduce their reliance on cars. The Bronx has suffered for far too long from limited infrastructure investment, leaving transit deserts in places where sizable populations of people reside. I represent Co-Op City, which is a unique community that has for too long suffered from transportation inequity. With the completion of this Metro-North station, Co-Op residents will have more reliable rapid transit. I thank Governor Cuomo for his steadfast commitment to this important infrastructure project for New York's future and look forward to seeing the four stations open throughout the Bronx."

Assemblyman Michael Benedetto said, "The people of the Bronx and Co-op City are delighted by this announcement. We have been waiting a long time and we appreciate the Governor's commitment to the project."

Westchester County Executive George Latimer said, "The Metro-North Railroad has long provided a vital economic and social connection between Westchester County and New York City, and expanding it to Penn Station is a commonsense step that will bring huge economic benefits to our county. Governor Cuomo has championed this project and I am heartened to see it move forward, even in the midst of the terrible COVID-19 pandemic. This won't just help commuters travel from Westchester to Manhattan; it will also help residents, businesses and families move from the Bronx to our county and provide new opportunities for commerce and economic development in the region."

Bronx Borough President Ruben Diaz, Jr. said, "Ensuring equitable access to mass transit is important to reach underserved communities and reduce our reliance on less efficient means of transportation. Governor Cuomo has championed this infrastructure improvement for the entire region and I thank him for his dedication to getting it done despite the COVID-19 pandemic. This project is a critical step forward expanding opportunities to take mass transit in the Bronx and providing an economic conduit between the Mid-Hudson region and New York City."

Regional Plan Association President & CEO Tom Wright said, "Penn Access is a terrific project, repurposing existing rail infrastructure to provide new capacity, connectivity and resiliency, and providing critical transit accessibility to historically under-served communities in the Bronx. RPA looks forward to working with communities and the MTA to make sure we take full advantage of this transformational investment."


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

^^^ How about connecting the railway to the airport. JFK to Manhattan via the LIRR would be good. Just look at what European countries have done. They have brought the railway to the airport, that's what NY must do to secure it's legacy as a city that is not backward in transportation. I'm rooting for you. I'm sure that you will consider this option in the near future, as nearly every major world city has a one-seat-ride to the airport and NY, isn't it getting embarrassing being the odd one out?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

They come out with the *same exact press release* every five years about adding Metro North stations in the Bronx and allowing New Haven Line trains to serve Penn Station, but nothing ever happens.

Also, I would disagree that the absence of a one-seat ride to the airport is uniquely a New York embarrassment. What about Los Angeles?


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The environmental assessment of Metro-North Penn Station Access:








Environmental Assessment — Penn Station Access


Penn Station Access is undergoing environmental review in accordance with the National Environmental Policy Act of 1969 (NEPA). Check back here for the location of the environmental review documents as they become available.




pennstationaccess.info





The sources of the diagrams below, the project alternatives PDF:


https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5d278d57950ce60001fd9b83/t/60a431e43e998f0fd9e0004d/1621373417555/02_PSA+EA_Project+Alternatives.pdf



The proposed stations and their locations:










1. Hunts Point










2. Parkchester-Van Nest










3. Morris Park










4. Co-op City












The track diagrams for the new service:


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

It makes no sense that it doesn't connect to La Guardia.
They will spend 20bn+ for sure. Make it count


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Shenkey said:


> It makes no sense that it doesn't connect to La Guardia.
> They will spend 20bn+ for sure. Make it count


A subway extension to LaGuardia makes the most sense, followed by a LIRR branch. Even the AirTrain makes more sense than having Metro-North just split off like that and serving LGA as branch.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

GojiMet86 said:


> A subway extension to LaGuardia makes the most sense, followed by a LIRR branch. Even the AirTrain makes more sense than having Metro-North just split off like that and serving LGA as branch.


Didn't they dismiss the plans to extend N,W to LGA?

Basically, other options have already been removed from the table. Except that dumb tram (street car).


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Shenkey said:


> Didn't they dismiss the plans to extend N,W to LGA?
> 
> Basically, other options have already been removed from the table. Except that dumb tram (street car).


Yep, something funny is going on behind the scenes......


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Woonsocket54 said:


> They come out with the *same exact press release* every five years about adding Metro North stations in the Bronx and allowing New Haven Line trains to serve Penn Station, but nothing ever happens.
> 
> Also, I would disagree that the absence of a one-seat ride to the airport is uniquely a New York embarrassment. What about Los Angeles?


Comparing yourself to car obsessed LA when it comes to transport is irrelevant. L.A is a joke when it comes to public transport. So, who cares about LA. Everyone knows that you drive in LA, as it's so spread out, rail will leave you nowhere near your desitnation anyway. So, no, LA is just not relevant here. NY is the premier city that the US has and it needs to be compared with world class cities around the world. And most of those have far better airport rail solutions.

Ny needs to start judging itself against its international peer cities, like London, HK or Tokyo. Old, dense and walkable cities similar to NY and ranked Alpha plus like those financial centers. The fact that you have to change to a crowded subway from the air-train after a long flight with luggage is just terrible, and a bad look for NY. I bet many well travelled visitors are appalled. No wonder most business types and well at heel tourists take road transport and avoid the train. In London or Tokyo many of those suits would take a train because it just works there.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

GojiMet86 said:


> Yep, something funny is going on behind the scenes......


Nothing funny is happening. The air train is the only option for LGA, period. It's the only thing they can afford because everything costs way too much to build in Ny 

No one is going to pay for a subway tunnel or spur off the mainline trains just for the airport. It's NY, they don't do such things. London took their mainline tracks and tunneled it to their airport (LHR), but such things will never happen in NYC. They already poo pooed renovating the old LIRR railway to Queens/JFK. So, no one seat ride.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

JohnDee said:


> No one is going to pay for a subway tunnel or spur off the mainline trains just for the airport. It's NY, they don't do such things. London took their mainline tracks and tunneled it to their airport (LHR), but such things will never happen in NYC. They already poo pooed renovating the old LIRR railway to Queens/JFK. So, no one seat ride.


Even in cities with a direct link to their airport, most passengers will have to change somewhere unless their destination is right next to the downtown terminal. The Airtrain and the choices at Sutphin/Jamaica mean you have one change to a large number of destinations in Manhattan - and that will improve further when the East Side Access opens. London is not a great example at the moment, as the mainline trains you refer to only go to Paddington, which in practical terms is similar to the LIRR serving JFK-Atlantic Avenue.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

There is the Tube already for a 'one seat ride' from Heathrow (which is no slower than the AirTrain and Subway from JFK) and let's not forget Gatwick, which has direct services to multiple stations in central London and beyond.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

JohnDee said:


> Nothing funny is happening. The air train is the only option for LGA, period. It's the only thing they can afford because everything costs way too much to build in Ny
> 
> No one is going to pay for a subway tunnel or spur off the mainline trains just for the airport. It's NY, they don't do such things. London took their mainline tracks and tunneled it to their airport (LHR), but such things will never happen in NYC. They already poo pooed renovating the old LIRR railway to Queens/JFK. So, no one seat ride.


One of the justifications for not extending the Astoria line is that the Amtrak line will be effected structurally.

Yet back in the early 2000s, the MTA Capital Program had alloted $645 million for designing and engineering a LaGuardia subway extension. Back then there was no engineering or structural problem with Amtrak's line. What ended that dream was resistance from the politicians in Astoria.



MTA - Capital Program Network Expansion Projects





> MTA LAGUARDIA AIRPORT ACCESS PROJECT
> 2000-2004 CAPITAL PROGRAM
> 
> Travel to LaGuardia Airport today is increasingly time consuming and unreliable due to severe highway congestion, particularly during peak periods. When completed, a new subway extension would reduce travel times and increase the reliability of travel between the airport and Midtown and Lower Manhattan; would help to reduce highway congestion and improve air quality by shifting trips from automobiles, buses and taxis to transit; and overall, boost the economic competitiveness of New York City and the region.
> ...


Another objection to the subway extension and many of the other alternatives is avoiding disruption:
"heavy construction would occur over a long period of time, with activities such as pile driving, jack hammering, the placement of beams and ties, and welding."

That is a very silly reason for avoiding an extension. EVERY project has disruption, so why is this any different from the Airtrain?


This is the Second Avenue Sagas blog, which has detailed why some of these objections are silly:








How the Port Authority rigged its Alternative Analysis in favor of Cuomo's AirTrain - Second Ave. Sagas


After years of lingering in limbo as costs increased fourfold, the Willets Point-based Laguardia Airtrain is rushing toward approval while community groups, transit activists and good governance watchdogs cry foul…



secondavenuesagas.com




It even notes that in 1998, the LaGuardia Airport Subway Access (LASA) Study by the MTA found it feasible to build a subway line.

So actually, yes, there is indeed something going on behind the scenes that has made the AirTrain (run by the Port Authority, which is worse than the MTA with financials) viable and literally every other option non-viable.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Long Island Railroad's East Side Access set to open in December 2022:









Cuomo toured the LIRR East Side Access construction project at Grand Central Terminal in New York City | Gotham Weekly


Manhattan's East Side (WABC) - Long Island Rail Road trains will have access to Grand Central Terminal for the first time by the end of next year. According to the MTA, the East Side Access project should be completed by December 2022 after decades of delay. The project will bring eight new...




gothamweekly.com






I watched the press conference by the Governor today. I've never seen anyone take such pride in spending $11 billion for basically 2 miles of line.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)




----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398258237070360579


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

numerous trains will be restored on 2021.06.06









NJ TRANSIT


NJ TRANSIT operates New Jersey's public transportation system. Its mission is to provide safe, reliable, convenient and cost-effective mass transit service.




www.njtransit.com


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

East Side Access Updates

Installing a layer to protect the platform in the future LIRR passenger terminal. by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr

Applying material to the floor of the platform in the future LIRR passenger terminal. by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr


__
http://instagr.am/p/CP3JTiQHvtP/


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

JohnDee said:


> ^^^ How about connecting the railway to the airport. JFK to Manhattan via the LIRR would be good. Just look at what European countries have done. They have brought the railway to the airport, that's what NY must do to secure it's legacy as a city that is not backward in transportation. I'm rooting for you. I'm sure that you will consider this option in the near future, as nearly every major world city has a one-seat-ride to the airport and NY, isn't it getting embarrassing being the odd one out?


How do you pay for it?


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

It is true that there will be a 24/7 LIRR service also at Grand Central Terminal with the new East Side Access?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Probably they will. But Metro North doesn't operate 24/7 and Grand Central shuts down for a few hours every night. So either the whole terminal or the LIRR areas will need to be open round the clock.

By the way, LIRR already effectively operates 24/7 at Penn Station, though there are several significant gaps in service (e.g., no trains depart Penn between 1:49am and 2:59am on weekdays and also between 3:18am and 4:51am on weekdays, though trains do arrive between those times).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Reopening updates*:

*2021.06.14* - new schedules went into effect on Long Island Rail Road. Weekend service was restored to pre-pandemic levels, and an extra mid-evening train was added from Ronkonkoma to Penn Station.









June 14: New Timetables in Effect | MTA







new.mta.info





*2021.06.14 *- Metro North: northern entrances to Grand Central (allowing access to as far north as East Forty-eighth Street) are now open 6:30am-9:30pm weekdays, the same as before the pandemic. Since 2020.09.28, they had been open only from 6:30 to 10 a.m. and 4 to 7 p.m. 



mta.info | Metro-North Railroad



*2021.06.21* - Metro North: 24 new peak trains will be added, bringing service to 67% of pre-pandemic levels, from the 63% that has been in place for a year.









Metro-North Railroad Announces Service Level Increase in June 21 Timetables







new.mta.info





*2021.08.29* - Metro North: service increases to 83% of pre-pandemic levels during the week and 70% of pre-pandemic levels on the weekends









Metro-North Railroad Announces Service Level Increase in June 21 Timetables







new.mta.info


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Long Island Rail Road station in Floral Park is now fully accessible.









MTA Announces Opening of Three New Elevators at LIRR Floral Park Station







new.mta.info





LIRR Floral Park Station Fully Accessible by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

LIRR Floral Park Station Fully Accessible by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

LIRR Floral Park Station Fully Accessible by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Pandemic ridership records have been broken.









NYC Subway, LIRR, Metro-North Break Pandemic Ridership Records on Consecutive Days







new.mta.info


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Improvements coming on the Metro-North :









Governor Lamont Announces Time for CT: An Actionable Plan To Deliver Faster Trains and Improved Travel Time in Connecticut


Governor Ned Lamont and Connecticut Transportation Commissioner Joseph Giulietti today revealed TIME FOR CT, the actionable plan to deliver the Lamont administration’s vision for safe, reliable, and fast train service in Connecticut – saving people up to 10 minutes in their commutes by 2022.



portal.ct.gov


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Nyc, the city of rail. The city that rail made. A city that must continue to invest in rail to maintain its hub vibrancy. centralised cities like Nyc are built on the backbone of rail and It shows.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

2021.06.25 - Long Island Rail Road pandemic-era ridership record (126,722 riders, surpassing previous pandemic-era record of 123,918 on 2021.06.21)









NYC Subway and Long Island Rail Road Again Break Pandemic Ridership Records







new.mta.info


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRCgzkUH0EA/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

construction of Elmont station (Long Island Rail Road)

MTA Construction &amp; Development President Lieber Thanks Essential Workers at LIRR Elmont Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*East side Access Progress*

Layout and installation of various system equipment in the upper platform of the future LIRR passenger terminal. 08-26-21 by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr
Sanding the installed terrazzo flooring in the future LIRR passenger terminal. by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr

Installing a handrail by the tracks in the future LIRR passenger terminal. by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr
Sanding the installed terrazzo flooring in the future LIRR passenger terminal. by MTA Construction &amp; Development Mega Projects, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Elmont station on the Long Island Rail Road (on the border of Queens borough and Nassau County) will open by 2021.11.20 when the first event occurs at the indoor arena - the Islanders/Flames hockey match. Only the eastbound platform will open at first.









Getting to UBS Arena on public transit







new.mta.info


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Port Jervis station (Metro North) in New York State has been reconstructed.









ICYMI: Governor Hochul Announces Completion of Port Jervis Metro-North Railroad Station Transformation







new.mta.info





Port Jervis Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Port Jervis Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Port Jervis Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Port Jervis Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Port Jervis Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The LIRR ran a test train into their new Grand Central station with Governor Hochul onboard.

Today, we ran a test train to the new terminal for @LIRR trains we're building under Grand Central, and @GovKathyHochul joined us for the ride.​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454844579887333383


LIEAST211101 by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Governor Hochul and MTA Leadership Take LIRR Ride Direct to Grand Central by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Governor Hochul and MTA Leadership Take LIRR Ride Direct to Grand Central by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

Governor Hochul and MTA Leadership Take LIRR Ride Direct to Grand Central by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
​


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)




----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

White plains station (Metro-North) renovation has been completed.

White Plains Station Renewal Project by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
White Plains Station Renewal Project by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
White Plains Station Renewal Project by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
White Plains Station Renewal Project by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
White Plains Station Renewal Project by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
White Plains Station Renewal Project by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The East Side Access time-lapse, from Gov. Hochul's channel:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Expanded service on numerous New Jersey train lines begins 2021.11.14.

NJ Transit Press release:









NJ TRANSIT


NJ TRANSIT operates New Jersey's public transportation system. Its mission is to provide safe, reliable, convenient and cost-effective mass transit service.




www.njtransit.com


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

LIRR Carle Place Station renovation has been completed.

MTA Unveils New and Improved Carle Place LIRR Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

MTA Unveils New and Improved Carle Place LIRR Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

MTA Unveils New and Improved Carle Place LIRR Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr

MTA Unveils New and Improved Carle Place LIRR Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

These fools should be embarrassed. They are unveiling a "complete" station, but look - it's still under construction. Who do these jokers think they are fooling?

MTA Unveils New and Improved Carle Place LIRR Station by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

LIRR new Elmont Station

LIRR Elmont by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
LIRR Elmont by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
LIRR Elmont by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr
LIRR Elmont by Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Port Jervis station (Metro North) in New York State has been reconstructed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😶  
Is it me, or the platforms are really very short? 
How many trains per hour run on this line, and how long are they?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hopefully soon, this terminal will no longer see daylight. 


West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Grand Central Madison Wayfinding Exercise by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
Grand Central Madison Wayfinding Exercise by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
Grand Central Madison Wayfinding Exercise by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
Grand Central Madison Wayfinding Exercise by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
Grand Central Madison Wayfinding Exercise by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr



> On Sunday, Nov. 13, the MTA held a station operations exercise at Grand Central Madison in which volunteers participated in an exercise to navigate the concourse and make notes on travel paths throughout the terminal, signage, and general wayfinding elements.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*Metro-North Penn Station Access project breaks ground**.















































*
New York Gov. Kathy Hochul and other state lawmakers were on hand Friday for a groundbreaking in the Bronx that has been a long time coming: four new transit stations that will, for the first time ever, give Metro-North riders a direct line to the heart of midtown Manhattan, in the city's newly renovated -- and still under renovation -- Penn Station.

With four new stations in the Bronx, the $3.18 billion Metro-North Penn Station Access project, part of the encompassing infrastructure effort that will eventually open a new LIRR terminal below Grand Central, will bring rail service within a mile of a half-million people and mark Metro-North's largest expansion since its 1983 founding.

The four new stations in Hunts Point, Parkchester/Van Nest, Morris Park and Co-Op City will also be ADA-compliant. Construction on the four actual stations themselves is expected to begin in 2024. The Penn Station Access Project in its entirety is expected to be completed in 2027.

Among other benefits, the expansion is expected to deliver:

*Big cuts in commute time. *East Bronx passengers traveling to Penn Station can save up to 50 minutes each way, and those traveling to Connecticut can save up to 75 minutes. For example, it takes about 75 minutes to get to Penn from the proposed Co-Op City station now. Once the project is done it should take 25.
*Increase reverse commuting opportunities*. Reverse commuters will be able to more easily travel from Penn Station to Hunts Point, Parkchester/Van Nest, Morris Park, Co-op City, Westchester and southern Connecticut.
*Local economy benefits and improved sustainability*. Improving access to the East Bronx, Westchester and Connecticut will benefit local educational campuses, medical institutions, and retail centers. By greatly reducing travel times, Penn Station Access will make public transit a viable, attractive travel alternative, encouraging drivers to switch to mass transit and reducing traffic congestion and emissions.
*Improved regional connections. *Bronx residents and those coming from the greater New York City area, Westchester, Connecticut, and the Northeast region, will be able to more easily reach destinations throughout the Northeast with connections to NJ Transit, LIRR, PATH, Amtrak, and NYCT subways.
Amtrak's Hell Gate Line will provide what will become a four-track route, optimizing existing infrastructure and minimizing the construction impact on surrounding communities. Metro-North trains stopping at the four new Bronx stations will serve as an extension of the New Haven Line from the New Rochelle station, offering transit options in the east Bronx to midtown Manhattan as well as points in Westchester and Connecticut -- and in both directions.


----------



## ebanekanadole (5 mo ago)

Hudson11 said:


> Hopefully soon, this terminal will no longer see daylight.
> 
> 
> West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


Why?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

ebanekanadole said:


> Why?


it will be covered by a platform over which the next phase of Hudson Yards will be built. Recent news says it might be a casino. If not, luxury residential towers.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

Grand central madison allowing lirr trains to use grand central and penn access giving metro north the ability to use penn station are massive additions to the regional rail system of new york.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks amazing, just like new LaGuardia.

Hopefully Penn turns out as good.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*Grand Central Madison*
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr

GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr
GCM by Metropolitan Transportation Authority, on Flickr


----------

